# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod carskim rezom

## njanja0404

Ima li netko iskustva sa porodom carskim rezom nakon višesatnog "forsiranja" prirodnog poroda? Naime, moje 3 bliske osobe su unatrag 5 godina rađale na taj način, a kako u 6. mjesecu čekam bebu, želim biti spremna na sve opcije....Interesira me, ako  itko zna, zbog čega stručni doktori koji imaju po ne znam koliko poroda tjedno ne mogu na vrijeme prepoznati indikacije za carski rez...Ili ne žele? Ili forsiraju pirodno?? pa vani se žene naručuju na datum na carski rez...Da je to tako opsasno valjda se u svijetu to ne bi tako otvoreno dešavalo.....
Hvala na odgovorima....!

----------


## Felix

samo da na jedno odgovorim. ne mozes forsirati prirodno. forsirati vaginalni porod gelom, dripom, prokidanjem vodenjaka - mozes, ali to nema veze s prirodnim porodom.

da, cesto se dogadja (cesce nego med. osoblje zeli priznati) da dodje do hitnog carskog nakon visesatnog mucenja dripom. ima forumasica koje su to prosle.

to sto se nesto *dogadja cesto* - kod nas bezrazlozno induciranje poroda a vani bezrazlozno induciranje poroda i elektivni carski rez bez medicinskih indikacija - nikako *ne znaci* da je to - medicinski i znanstveno - *dobra i sigurna opcija*.

znanost je potvrdila jedino da je prirodan, neuznemiravan i neinterventan fizioloski porod u vecini slucajeva najsigurniji kako za dijete, tako i za majku. sve ostalo je manje sigurno. zasto se to ne provodi, kod nas i vani, treba traziti u mnogim razlozima, medju ostalim rigidnom suprotstavljanju promjeni ustaljenih obrazaca ponasanja i postupaka prema rodiljama. tesko je nesto promijeniti kad to radis 10 ili 20 ili 30 godina, koliko god se pokazalo da je to lose.

ono sto mozes uciniti jest da se educiras o porodu, odlucis aktivno odigrati svoju ulogu u porodu, te za svaku intervenciju prvo ispitati da li je stvarno potrebna.

----------


## Tiwi

> da, cesto se dogadja (cesce nego med. osoblje zeli priznati) da dodje do hitnog carskog nakon visesatnog mucenja dripom. ima forumasica koje su to prosle.


Upravo tako. 

Meni se dogdilo da sam primljena u rađaonu u 14 sati s trudovima na svakih 5 minuta i trajali su do minutu. Prvorotka, dakle - relativno dobar početak. Otvorena 2 cm. 
Ja sam se osjećala sjajno. Šetala sam po predrađaoni, oslanjala se na prozor kad bi mi došao trud, pa opet malo hodala. 
Nisam odbila klizmu, iako sam se već doma dosta očistila, no nije mi smetalo da to bude "temeljito" - a usput, nakon toga su mi se još malo pojačali trudovi, što mi je odgovaralo. 

Negdje oko 16 su me prikopčali na ctg. Bila sam na krevetu i sve se pomalo usporilo, ali je išlo i dalje. Oko 17 sam bila otvorena cca 5 cm,tada mi je i spontano prsnuo vodenjak. Trudovi su se još malo pojačali nakon toga (tada bi mi bio blagoslov da sam opet malo ustala i šetala ili bar klečala na krevetu, ali tada nisam to znala..).Nešto prije 19 otvorena 6 cm ali beba još ne rotira glavicu, bliži se smjena, ide večer i gospon doktorima se žuri. Pa mi daju drip. Tu počinje loša strana mog poroda. Sve su zeznuli, jer su ga pojačali 3 puta bez veze, a onda me ostavili na sat vremena bez nadzora. Ja sam šutjela i trpjela. No kad sam se skoro onesvijestila od bolova (koji su bili totalno čudni i neprirodni) žena s kreveta do mojeg je otišla po doktore. 

Doletjeli su, navukli zastore, skužili da su zeznuli, jedva mi opustili trbuh i jedva dobili da bebi opet normalno kuca srce   :Mad:    Na kratko su se povukli i vratili se za koju minutu. Ispričavajući se i tražeći me dozvolu za hitni carski jer su toliko zeznuli da se boje riskirati ima li beba snage za dovršenje poroda. Ja sam zbog toga i danas tužna. Nije tako trebalo biti. Mogli su me pustiti da rodim prirodno a ne forsirati i požurivati porod. Jer priroda se ne može isforsirati. 
No naučila sam lekciju. 
NAdam se za nekoliko tjedana rodit ću prirodno ali u jednom sasvim drugom gradu u sasvim drugom okruženju sa sasvim drugim stavovima liječnika prema tako divnoj stvari kao što je rođenje djeteta. Oni su tu ako zatreba.  




> ono sto mozes uciniti jest da se educiras o porodu, odlucis aktivno odigrati svoju ulogu u porodu, te za svaku intervenciju prvo ispitati da li je stvarno potrebna.


To sam činila posljednje dvije godine. I nadam se da će uroditi plodom. 

Ja ti želim da rodiš na lijep, normalan, prirodan način, bez ikakvog forsiranja. Prošla sam carski i jako dobro znam što govorim. 

Sada se veselim nakon poroda sjesti na krevet, uzeti svoju bebu u naručje i dojiti ga s osmjehom na licu. Za par dana otići kući i za koji tjedan oporaviti se i totalno uživati u dvostrukom majčinstvu. 

Samo hrabro i budi sigurna u sebe i svoje tijelo.   :Love:

----------


## Care Bear

Kako bih izbjegla mučenje prirodnog poroda koji bi na kraju i tako mogao završiti carskim, carski je bio moja opcija od početka. I svidjelo mi se! Bez obzira na plašenje kako je to operacija, i ovo i ono, ja sam se naslušala više horor priča o prirodnom porodu nego carskom. Carski je za mene bio stvarno carski i još bih rodila petero na carski. Fit si za dva dana, beba lijepa, rez boli minimalno, ustvari više zateže, sve pet.
Ja sam jedna od onih koje su protiv prirodnog poroda.

----------


## njanja0404

ono sto mozes uciniti jest da se educiras o porodu, odlucis aktivno odigrati svoju ulogu u porodu, te za svaku intervenciju prvo ispitati da li je stvarno potrebna.[/quote]

hvala na javljanju....sigurno to namjeravam učiniti i jedva čekam trudnički tečaj početkom sljedećeg mjeseca jer će mi to biti prvo pitanje koje ću postaviti doktorima......

----------


## njanja0404

Doletjeli su, navukli zastore, skužili da su zeznuli, jedva mi opustili trbuh i jedva dobili da bebi opet normalno kuca srce   :Mad:    Na kratko su se povukli i vratili se za koju minutu. Ispričavajući se i tražeći me dozvolu za hitni carski jer su toliko zeznuli da se boje riskirati ima li beba snage za dovršenje poroda. Ja sam zbog toga i danas tužna. Nije tako trebalo biti. Mogli su me pustiti da rodim prirodno a ne forsirati i požurivati porod. Jer priroda se ne može isforsirati. 
No naučila sam lekciju. 
NAdam se za nekoliko tjedana rodit ću prirodno ali u jednom sasvim drugom gradu u sasvim drugom okruženju sa sasvim drugim stavovima liječnika prema tako divnoj stvari kao što je rođenje djeteta. Oni su tu ako zatreba.  

Slično se desilo i mojoj sestri pred 5 godina koja kaže da joj je bila najgora stvar na svijetu udahnuti i zaspati, a ne dobiti odgovor što je sa bebom....A sve je krenulo super, kao i kod tebe....Ista stvar se desila i ženi od mog najboljeg prijatelja pred nekoliko dana i zato me to pitanje jako muči.....
Ja ti želim na ovom porodu svako dobro i da sve prođe točno onako kako ti i beba želite!!!!

----------


## njanja0404

Ja sam jedna od onih koje su protiv prirodnog poroda.[/quote]

Ja sam zapravo za obje opcije dok god je onako kako sama žena želi....Npr u Rijeci se toliko priča o porodu kakav si sama želiš, a na kraju zapravo uopće nemaš opcija....Znači ja jesam za carski rez ako to žena tako odluči unaprijed, ali nisam za opciju "mučenja" bebe i žene pa da na kraju sve završi carskim rezom. Sumnjam da uz današnju tehnologiju i svo dostupno znanje doktori ne mogu predvidjeti kakav će porod biti....

----------


## apricot

> Znači ja jesam za carski rez ako to žena tako odluči unaprijed.


o ovome ne možeš ti odlučiti, MORA postojati medicinska indikacija.
inače bi doktor koji bi ti napravio takav CR - počinio kazneno djelo.

Care Bear... a naše bebe nisu lijepe?
Jako, jako ružno rečeno   :Sad:  

Znaš li da postoje neke točke kod sljepoočnica koje aktiviraju rad pluća pri prolasku kroz porođajni kanal?
a ostanu netaknute pri carskom?

Ok, možda moja curica i nije bila lijepa, ali je udahnula punim plućima taj svoj prvi kubik zraka  :D

----------


## njanja0404

> njanja0404 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znači ja jesam za carski rez ako to žena tako odluči unaprijed.
> 
> 
> o ovome ne možeš ti odlučiti, MORA postojati medicinska indikacija.
> inače bi doktor koji bi ti napravio takav CR - počinio kazneno djelo.
> 
> ...


da, ali kako onda medicinska indikacija postoji nakon 12 sati, a nisu ju uočili prije...to je zapravo moje najveće pitanje....Pa to su profesionalci koji se školuju i specijaliziraju po 10-15 godina...pa nisu završili tečajeve....Zašto na vrijeme ne uoče da žena ne može roditi vaginalno...Zašto forsiraju do samog kraja????

U obranu Care Bear, mislim da je htjela reći da joj beba nije bila izmučena pa je ljepše izgledala....Sve bebe su prekrasne, ali istina je da neke moje prijateljice kažu da su bile preplašene kada su vidjele glavicu pd bebe poslije poroda...Bebe rođene carskim rezom su drugačije....manje izmučene....Mislim da je to mislila.....

Da se razumijemo, nisam zagovornica carskog reza, nego slobodne volje, a ne volje doktora!

----------


## ms. ivy

> beba lijepa


pa care bear, koji argument!   :Laughing:  

ja ću se onda zalagati da se sve bebe vanjskim okretom okrenu na zadak.   :Laughing:  moj dječarac se rodio savršene glavice, prekrasnog tena i širom otvorenih očiju jer je guza prokrčila put.  

btw, i ja sam načula da se nakon pravog prirodnog poroda žena osjeća onako kako si opisala: svježe i fit istog trena.   :Wink:  

carski rez je tehnologija koja ima svoju ulogu, priroda je pak zamislila da djeca izlaze kroz rodnicu i vrlo dobro to usavršila, s mnogo detalja kojih često nismo svjesni. ne možemo poistovjećivati te dvije stvari baš kao što ne možemo tvrditi da su dojenje i umjetna prehrana jedno te isto.

----------


## lilamili

Ja sam definitivno za prirodni porod jer prirodno je prirodno iako sam prvi put rodila carskim, međutim imam septum u rodnici ( a iz svoje gluposti i slušanja doktorice nisam ga uklonila ) i sad se užasavam same činjenice da bih ovaj put mogla rađat prirodnim putem ili još gore nakon nebrojeno sati mučenja carskim  :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## MGrubi

> Zašto forsiraju do samog kraja????


jer carski moraju opravdati HZZO-u
a i njima je lakše, carski je kompleksna operacija, reže se više slojeva (6) ...

molim vas samo da razlikujete prirodni porod - vaginalni bez ikakve intervencije (klistir, prokidaje vodenjaka, drip, rezanje)
i obični "rutinski" vaginalni (klisttir, drip, prokidanje, rezanje)

razlika je ogromna

----------


## Tiwi

> molim vas samo da razlikujete prirodni porod - vaginalni bez ikakve intervencije (klistir, prokidaje vodenjaka, drip, rezanje)
> i obični "rutinski" vaginalni (klisttir, drip, prokidanje, rezanje)
> 
> razlika je ogromna


Potpisujem!!

Moj porod je mogao biti prirodan da se nisu umiješali. 

Vidim da mnogo žena izjednačava prirodni i vaginalni porod. Dakle - ne kužim. Ni ja prvi put puno toga nisam znla, ali mi je sasvim jasno bilo da nije prirodno leć u bolnički krevet, zavezana za neki tamo bip bip stroj, dobiti hrpu koječega u krvotok, pa ti zadignu noge i stave u nekaj (nisam do toga stigla) pa skaču po trbuhu i guraju bebu van i još se deru na rodilju nek tiska jače isl.
Prirodno je raditi ono što osjećaš da je potrebno: čučnut, ustati, šetati, biti sama, pjevušiti, mantrati, tuliti, ma nebitno, zapravo ovisno o rodilji. I roditi u položaju koji *je* prirodan ma što neki doktori o tome mislili. 

Za carski rez treba postojati indikacija. U nekim slučajevima se to zna unaprijed (neki zdravstveni problemi) ali u ostalima se u pravilu radi o _hitnom carskom_ kao što je bio moj. Nije bilo indikacije dok ju liječnici i sestre (u mom slučaju) nisu stvorili. To nitko nije mogao predvidjeti. Da jest, ja bih spriječila   :Wink:  

Nakon carskog nisam bila ni svježa ni fit. Još dugo sam se oporavljala. 
Neke moje prijateljice nakon bolničkog vaginalnog poroda isto nisu baš bile odmah svježe i fit, ali zato one koje su imale *prirodni porod* su redom bile u fenomenalnom raspoloženju i fizički su se odlično osjećale. Psihički ne moram ni spominjati. 

Raspisala sam se, ali tema mi je relativno bliska. 

Siugurno ću se vratiti još ali se nadam s novim i zanimljivim usporedbama   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

ja isto imam iskustvo indukcije koja pukom srecom nije zavrsila carskim. da je, mislim da bi na mjestu kb merkura zjapila jedna velika rupa  :Grin:  

carski je opasan, kao i svaka operacija, pogotovo ako je nepotreban, a to treba uzeti u obzir. odredeni postotak zena umire zbog komplikacija uzrokovanih carskim rezom (koji nije imao medicinske indikacije). ja mislim da se zene pre olako odlucuju na carski, ali ne cudi me s obzirom na to u sta je prirodni porod pretvoren ukidanjem kucnog uz prisustvo babica i seljenjem u bolnice.




> da, ali kako onda medicinska indikacija postoji nakon 12 sati, a nisu ju uočili prije...to je zapravo moje najveće pitanje....Pa to su profesionalci koji se školuju i specijaliziraju po 10-15 godina...pa nisu završili tečajeve....Zašto na vrijeme ne uoče da žena ne može roditi vaginalno...Zašto forsiraju do samog kraja????


zato jer na pocetku nema indikacija, dok oni, da prostis, ne sj*bu sa svojim silnim pozurivanjima i ostalim sr*njima. oni sami stvore indikaciju za carski, kao kod Tiwi (zao mi je, draga  :Love:  ). ja sam citala da se gotovo svaki obavezan slucaj carskog moze uociti prije nego porod uopce pocne.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja sam definitivno za prirodni porod jer prirodno je prirodno iako sam prvi put rodila carskim, međutim imam septum u rodnici ( a iz svoje gluposti i slušanja doktorice nisam ga uklonila ) i sad se užasavam same činjenice da bih ovaj put mogla rađat prirodnim putem ili još gore nakon nebrojeno sati mučenja carskim


šta je septum?

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...t2ID=&Show=764
Strah od poroda

----------


## njanja0404

zato jer na pocetku nema indikacija, dok oni, da prostis, ne sj*bu sa svojim silnim pozurivanjima i ostalim sr*njima. oni sami stvore indikaciju za carski, kao kod Tiwi (zao mi je, draga  :Love:  ). ja sam citala da se gotovo svaki obavezan slucaj carskog moze uociti prije nego porod uopce pocne.[/quote]

e pa to je to što mene zanima i što je bilo moje prvotno pitanje....točno što ti kažeš-oni očito stvore uvijete za carski ili još bolje-možda ne reagiraju na vrijeme i uvijeti se stvore....To je ono što mene muči, a ne carski ko carski.....Stavrno, svakome na volju, tko voli i želi, ja sam za, ali nisam za to da doktori uvjrravaju žene da sve ide kako treba i onda najednom...kisik, maska, carski rez...kažem blisko mi je jer su mi i sestra i kuma doživjele takav slučaj, a vidim da i Tiwi.....

----------


## MGrubi

carski je tu da spasi bebu i mamu
ako porod ide normalno, nema požurivanja, prislinog ležanja na leđima ... šanse za hitni carski su ispod 6% (reka dr.)
moja frendica je završila na CR-u nakon sati njenog zahtijevanja da ipak idu vaginalno jer beba nije bila u dobrom položaju - nije išla tjemenom nego čelom i sama sebe je blokirala
da su joj napravili UZV na početku poroda znali bi da imaju indikaciju, kao i kod slučajeva omotane pupčane vrpce
a možda bi uspjeli bebicu izbaciti  iz krivog položaja da se pravilno namjesti

nije mi jasno zašto ne koriste UZV pretragu  :?

----------


## mikka

ja sam citala o slucajevima (ina may gaskins's guide to childbirth) da se beba u polozaju celom naprijed rodi najnormalnije, bez ikakve intervencije, pucanja i bilo cega. isto i za bebe na zadak, noge naprijed, blizanci, a cak i kad se dogodi distocija ramena (ramena zapnu kad je glava vec rodena). u neinterventnim porodima na Farmi, stopa carskog je samo 1,6%, nisam jos cula da postoji bolnica koja bi se mogla podiciti pa makar slicnim rezultatom. u bolnicama je stopa carskog, koliko ja znam, obicno 15-20%. sta nam to govori, pitam se pitam.

----------


## MGrubi

sad nisam bila na tom CR-u, no dr. je rekao da zbog takvog položaja , beba se nije spuštala, nije se mogla namjestiti u zdjelicu
možda je bila licem naprijed, nisam išla u detalje

----------


## apricot

moje dijete je išlo čelom naprijed i nitko to nije spominjao kao nešto bitno.
samo je doc pozvao stažistu da vidi kako to izgleda.
lagan porod, beba 10/10...

----------


## Tiwi

I moja kuma je rodila najnormalnije bebu koja je bila na zadak. Rodila je u Sloveniji, a nisu joj ni jednom riječju spomenuli carski. Nije dugo ni trajalo, beba super, mama super. 

Ja sam uvjerena da nije ni svaki "ne potpuno savršen" ili neočekivani položaj bebe - uvjet za carski rez.

----------


## Felix

postoje neki polozaji koji su apsolutna indikacija za carski, npr poprecni ili stav licem (ne celom, nego cijelom sirinom lica).

----------


## mikka

> postoje neki polozaji koji su apsolutna indikacija za carski, npr poprecni ili stav licem (ne celom, nego cijelom sirinom lica).


a vidis, u ovoj knjizi ima slika kako beba izlazi iz vagine doslovno s nosom naprijed  :Wink:  . ako poslikam stavit cu vam link. nevjerovatno. naravno, nikakva intervencija nije bila potrebna, samo malo ohrabrivanje majke.

----------


## *zara*

ja sam u 34 tjednu, beba se nije još okrenula i stoji popreko. prvorotkinja sam.  tri liječnika su mi rekla da je vjerojatnost da se okrene do termina jako mala. 
moje pitanje je bilo: znači to je carski? odgovor: ne nužno!!!
da li je zaista moguće da će me tjerati na prirodan porod a beba stoji u tom nezgodnom položaju? da li ja mogu zahtjevati carski rez? :?

----------


## lilamili

MGrubi septum u rodnici ti je ko neka pregrada koja odvaja rodnicu na dva djela, zvuči glupo ali ko da je rodnica dupla, baš me doc pita na zadnjem pregledu ˝a šta vam to nije puklo pri porodu˝  :? a ja joj kažem da sam išla na carski  :Sad:  , znači to bi trebalo puknut- ma krasno :shock:

----------


## MGrubi

> ja sam u 34 tjednu, beba se nije još okrenula i stoji popreko. prvorotkinja sam.  tri liječnika su mi rekla da je vjerojatnost da se okrene do termina jako mala. 
> moje pitanje je bilo: znači to je carski? odgovor: ne nužno!!!
> da li je zaista moguće da će me tjerati na prirodan porod a beba stoji u tom nezgodnom položaju? da li ja mogu zahtjevati carski rez? :?


mislim da da oni misle da će se okrenuti do 38 tjedna

----------


## Deaedi

> ja sam u 34 tjednu, beba se nije još okrenula i stoji popreko. prvorotkinja sam.  tri liječnika su mi rekla da je vjerojatnost da se okrene do termina jako mala. 
> moje pitanje je bilo: znači to je carski? odgovor: ne nužno!!!
> da li je zaista moguće da će me tjerati na prirodan porod a beba stoji u tom nezgodnom položaju? da li ja mogu zahtjevati carski rez? :?


I moja se cura nije okrenula, doktor je dosta rano rekao da niti nece, jer je bila velika. I bio je u pravu. Pitao me kako zelim roditi, s obzirom da sam prvorotka, uska, velika beba, na zadak, i to onaj kompliciraniji polozaj zatkom...Obicno u ZGB daju mami pravo na izbor u tom slucaju. Cak mislim da na Sv.Duhu prvorotke uglavnom idu na carski ako je beba na zadak.

----------


## paid

ja sam prvorotkinja u 33 tjednu i dr mi je već natuknula carski ako se beba ne okrene, jer je velika i zatkom okrenuta.Šta vi mislite? je li to troje u kompletu dovoljna indikacija za carski?

----------


## ms. ivy

na tvojem mjestu potražila bih mišljenje još jednog liječnika   :Smile:

----------


## NINA29

Ja sam prije 2 godine rodila dečka na carski a samo zato jer su procjenili da ima preko 5 kg i tako j i bilo, Karlo se rodio s 5300 i 55 cm dugačak. Ostalo je sve bilo u redu. Sad sam opet trudna i trebam rodit u 7 mj pa mi je moj ginić već sadaopet napisao preporuku za carski jer mi je pretanak rez na maternici i opet nosim veliku bebu pa me baš zanima kak će to na kraju ispasti. Ja bi najrađe na prirodni jer mi je bilo grozno nakon carskog, oporavak itd., a opet ak mi je tak rez na maternici moglo bi doć do puknuća maternice kod prirodnog poroda.

----------


## anchie76

Ja bih rekla da se tu brkaju pojmovi "vaginalni porod" i "prirodni porod"..  Kod prirodnog, ja bih rekla da je zena vise nego fit odmah nakon poroda.

Bila sam i ja vrlo fit odmah nakon vaginalnog jer me nisu rezali.  Mogla sam uzeti dijete u ruke i odmah krenuti pjeske kuci   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

> Ja sam prije 2 godine rodila dečka na carski a samo zato jer su procjenili da ima preko 5 kg i tako j i bilo, Karlo se rodio s 5300 i 55 cm dugačak. Ostalo je sve bilo u redu. Sad sam opet trudna i trebam rodit u 7 mj pa mi je moj ginić već sadaopet napisao preporuku za carski jer mi je pretanak rez na maternici i opet nosim veliku bebu pa me baš zanima kak će to na kraju ispasti. Ja bi najrađe na prirodni jer mi je bilo grozno nakon carskog, oporavak itd., a opet ak mi je tak rez na maternici moglo bi doć do puknuća maternice kod prirodnog poroda.


postoji mogucnost ozljede ako te pozuruju umjetnim hormonima (drip i slicno).

a koliko si ti velika? jeste i ti i tm bili velike bebe?

kako tvoj ginic zna koliki ti je rez na maternici?

----------


## mikka

> Ja bih rekla da se tu brkaju pojmovi "vaginalni porod" i "prirodni porod"..  Kod prirodnog, ja bih rekla da je zena vise nego fit odmah nakon poroda.
> 
> Bila sam i ja vrlo fit odmah nakon vaginalnog jer me nisu rezali.  Mogla sam uzeti dijete u ruke i odmah krenuti pjeske kuci


slazem se. iskreno sumnjam da je priroda uredila porod tako da zena ne moze doci k sebi i brinuti se za svoje mlado po par dana ili duze. pa tko bi trebao cuvati bebu od opasnosti, ako ne majka? kad se rodi "kak bog zapoveda", mislim da je fizicko i psihicko stanje majke fantasticno, i da je sposobna brinuti o pomladku bez ikakvih problema. mislim mozda i nije tako, ali mi se namece kao logican zakljucak u svakom slucaju :/

----------


## NINA29

Mikka, bili smo obadvoje i braća i sestre velike bebe, preko 4 kg al nitko preko 5 kg. I sad nismo mali   :Grin:  
A ovo za rez, nemam pojma. Samo mi je tak reko kad me gledao na ultrazvuk i to mi je napisao u trudničku.

----------


## MGrubi

> Ja sam prije 2 godine rodila dečka na carski a samo zato jer su procjenili da ima preko 5 kg i tako j i bilo, Karlo se rodio s 5300 i 55 cm dugačak. Ostalo je sve bilo u redu. Sad sam opet trudna i trebam rodit u 7 mj pa mi je moj ginić već sadaopet napisao preporuku za carski jer mi je pretanak rez na maternici i opet nosim veliku bebu pa me baš zanima kak će to na kraju ispasti. Ja bi najrađe na prirodni jer mi je bilo grozno nakon carskog, oporavak itd., a opet ak mi je tak rez na maternici moglo bi doć do puknuća maternice kod prirodnog poroda.


nisi imala problema sa šečerom u trudnoći?
tako velike bebe znaju biti posljedica hiperglikemije

taj rez je on vidio na UZV?

----------


## NINA29

MGrubi, nisam imala problema s ničim u trudnoći. Jedino kaj sam s 36 tj dobila trudove pa sam završila na preparima da dočekam 38 tj za carski jer su rekli kak ću rodit nedonošće od 5 kg itd da nejdem u detalje. Čim sam ušla u 38 tj odma sam rodila na CR.

----------


## MGrubi

na osnovu čega je zaključio da je rez tanak?

----------


## mikka

ako ste vas dvoje veci, logicno je da ce i beba biti, pogotovo ako i u obitelji imate velike bebe. moja sestra i ja smo bile ogromne, a mamina sestra (koja je sitnija gradom od nje) je rodila bez problema sina od 5 kila. ne kuzim zakaj ti nisu dali sansu da rodis normalno. to me tako nervira, kad oni unaprijed pretpostave da neces moci roditi svoje dijete. mogucnost disproporcije zdjelice je fakat mala. a da odes po jos koje misljenje?

----------


## NINA29

Eto ja stvarno nemam pojma. Znam da me gledao na uzv i odma kod pregleda mi je to rekao. Ja stvarno neznam jel to dr može vidjet, znat niti sam ga ja išta pitala. A i ja sama baš ne kužim to iako sad u ovoj trudnoći dosta osjećam često da me zaboli u trbuhu, onak više me zna peć. On mi je na to rekao da je to normalno jer sam bila na carskom pa je to posljedica toga kak se sad maternica opet širi.

----------


## MGrubi

vidi se to na UZV, sad ostaje pitanje koliko ga on dobro čita
pa ne bi biko loše da potražiš i drugo mišljenje

----------


## NINA29

Mikka, kad sam i dobila trudove s nepunih 36tj već sam bila u rađaoni nekih 8 sati i onda su me stavili na prepare i zaustavili trudove. U to vrijeme ja sam bila stalno otvorena samo 1 prst. Onda je došao dr koji je bio šef odjelai rekao im da kaj me porađaju da mi mogu napravit invalida za cijeli život kad je beba tak velika, ja se niš ne otvarami doši do zaključka da bi ja teoretski i mogla rodit vaginalno al da ne žele riskirat. Ja sam im rekla nek rade kaj treba al da ne želim tu biti 20sati se patit da tek onda shvate da moram na carski. Rodila sam 10 dana nakon tog.

----------


## mikka

aha. jesu ti prvi put dobro izracunali termin, koliko ti znas? nemoj se ljutit kaj te toliko ispitujem, bas me zanima. mislim, mozda ti je stvarno bilo vrijeme da rodis, to mi je palo na pamet.

a ovo za invalida.. bas lijepo da sef odjela ima tako ohrabrujuce rijeci  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

sa 36 tjedana glavica nije spremna za vaginalni porod, pogotovo kod velike bebe
moja rodica je išla na CR u 36tjednu , beba je imala samo 2400g

no , ti si rodila u njihovom 38. tjednu prema pretpostavci termina
indikacija za CE je bila veličina bebe i to što si prvorotka?

možda kod prirodnog poroda, da si imala izbor poroda na stolčiću, u čučnju, bez dripa i ostalih "divota", u mirnoj i ugodnoj atmosferi, najvjerojatnije bi rodila vaginalno bez problema 

no , ono što naš bolnički sustavi bi ti pružio izgledalo bi ovako nekako: nakon par sadti ide drip, pa drip, pa drip, pa premor maternice zbog dripa i ona opet si na CR-u

----------


## aleksandra

Ja sam za carski jer jako tesko radam djecu.Prvi put sam se mucila punih 26 sati,nisam se mogla nikako otvoriti,sa 7 prsta su me isli poroditi i rodila sam na vakum bebu skoro od 4kg,a sitna sam i onda su mi rekla da sam uska.
Kada sam trebala drugi put roditi,mislila sam da ce ici nesto lakse jer kazu da druge ide puno lakse.Bila sam 11 sati na dripu,beba izasla iz zdjelice,dobila temperaturu ,onda sam trazila carski.U pocetku gin. nikako da pristane,a vidi da sam u mukama,u jednom trenu sam povisila ton i trazila carski jer me uhvatila panika radi bebice koja je tezila skoro 5kg.Da idem opet radati,odlucila bih se za carski jer prironim putem mi ne ide.

----------


## lejla

Ja sam rodila 2 komada potpuno prirodno i ne razumijem o kakvom vi mucenju pricate. Meni i MMu su to bila 2 najljepsa dana u zivotu.

----------


## čokolada

Evo ga na   :Rolling Eyes:   ... ne moraju sve imati istu percepciju, ne rađaju sve lako, nemaju sve sreću na porodu.

----------


## ana.m

> Ja sam rodila 2 komada potpuno prirodno i ne razumijem o kakvom vi mucenju pricate. Meni i MMu su to bila 2 najljepsa dana u zivotu.


Imaš sreće da ne znaš. No bez obzira na to i meni su oba poroda bila najljepša dva dana u životu. Doduše, tek drugi porod mogu okarakterizirati kao mučenje.

A ja sam jedna od onih koja je prošla pokušaj vaginalnog poroda i na kraju carski.
Prvi porod mi je bio težak, rekli su mi da sam uska, ne znam kaj bi to trebalo značiti. Trajalo je dugo, Janko je skoro rođen na vakum, ali ajde, nekako sam uspjela. I da strgali su mu ključnu kost. To karakteriziraju kao normalnu stvar na porodima.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Drugi porod...Isto nije bio prirodan od početka jer su me prvo zgelirali, pa opet zgelirali, pa probušili vodenjak i na kraju malo dripa dodali. Ali Iva ni da mrdne, ni malo da bi se spustila. Ja sam bila u totalnom deliriju, bilo mi je puno teže od prvog puta što nisam očekivala jer je bio drugi porod. I onda nakon što sam već bila otvorena skroz, nakon što su oni vidjeli da je bebina guza pod mojim cicama već satima i ne mrda, da joj je glava na -2 doktor me pregledao i zaključio da joj je glava krivo okrenuta i da uopće ne može proći kroz zdjelicu. I na carski.
I rekli su mi da se to ne može znati odmah nego tek na kraju.
Meni je bitno da je moja cura dobro, da je sve prošlo ok, da me nisu ostavili do jutra do druge smjene da se patim (rodila sam u 1 iza ponoći). Naravno da mi je neopisivo žao što nisam iskusila prirodan porod, što nakon sati  "mučenja" nije ipak izašla iz mene bar vaginalno, ali bitnije od toga mi je kao što sam već rekla da je moja curica dobro.

----------


## MGrubi

ana.m
"uska" je izraz koji bi trebao značiti da imaš izrazito usku zdjelicu, što je problem kod velikih bebea

a drugi porod su ti započeli indukcijom , što je katastrofa, pogotovo drip na maternicu sa rezom od carskog   :Evil or Very Mad:  

za uspješan vaginalni nakon carskog (VBAC) je jako bitno da se sve odvija što prirodnije, dakle: bez indukcije
i da si se porodila taj 2. put, to ne bi bio prirodni porod, nego samo vaginalni porod
poanta tog naziva prirodni je  u tome da nema intervencije: drip, geliranje ...

u oba slučaja imaš pogrešku liječnika, koje su sretno završile   :Evil or Very Mad:  

meni i dalje nije jasno zašto nemaju rutinski UZV pri dolasku u rodilište da provjere položaj bebe  :?

----------


## ana.m

*MGrubi* ili sam se ja krivo izrazila ili si me ti pogrešno shvatila. Prvi je porod bio vaginalni, a drugi carski.
Znam ja kaj je prirodni. Zato sam rekla da mi je žao što ga nisam iskusila, jer prvi, iako je bio vaginalni bio je pod dripom, uz prokidanje vodenjaka ...

----------


## MGrubi

brzo čitanje
ježim se od spomena vakuuma, znam dječaka koji zbog toga ima nesnosne migrene
Nera je bila leđima uz moja leđa, na netu sam našla podatke kako se takav porod često završava vakuumom
bilo me je strah
no ja sam ju rodila u prirodnom položaju, skoro čučnju, tj. na stolčiću 
a bila je velika beba (4 kg)
u tom položaju mi je pomagala gravitacija, i veća otovrenost (za skoro 30%) nego da sam ležala

meni nije jasno kako dr.-ovi mogu razmišljati o išćašenju ključne kosti kao nećim normalni, mislim.. ako oni to mogu popraviti to ne znači da je to onda normalna pojava

----------


## ana.m

Ma kakva normalna pojava, ja sam poludila kad sam čula a reki su mi to tak kao da nije ništa.   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
A kao opravdanje je da bi mogao izaći van.
E da, pitala sam ja babicu nakon drugog poroda, da zakaj se ja nemrem normalno poroditi, zakaj to tako teško ide, pa nisma rodila king-kongiće. Janko je bio 3650, Iva 3830. Presudna je bila glava kod njege 37cm, kod njega 36cm.
Uglavnom, rekla mi je da valjda imam mušku zdjelicu  :shock:  :? .
Valjda da je malo spljoštena, pojma nemam kaj to znači.

----------


## MIHA1

Bok Anči , evo i mene da se javim.
Znači da i ja imam mušku zdjelicu , kako je rekla ta babica , a znaš da sam se i ja mučila , a Matis nije bio velika beba, i promjer glavice mu je bio 34 cm.
Kako je moja mala kraljica?

----------


## ana.m

Ah, pogledaj onaj drugi topic kaj sam ja otvorila, pa buš ju vidjela   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma Juanita

o preuskoj zdjelici bi imalo smisla pričati tek kad bi dozvolili ženi da rodi u nekom uspravnijem položaju, jer je u ležećem ili još gore u poluležećem položaju promjer zdjelice daleko manji.
ima jedn azgodna vježba koja to ilustrira:
staviš jednu ruku na vrh trtične, a drugu na vrh pubične kosti.
zatim se tako držeći naginješ polako prema naprijed, pa prema unazad.
probajte pa recite što se događa  :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Zakaj me onda nisu pokušali posjesti ili kleknuti. Dizali su oni mene ali to ipak nije bio sjedeći položaj.  :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

zato što je _njima_ ovako lakše 
(ne moraju se saginjat, imaju "dobar pogled").

----------


## ana.m

E sad bi nekaj rekla ali bi ispala prosta   :Mad:  .

----------


## anchie76

I zato jer tako rade vec godinama, i zasto mijenjati nesto sto je njima "zgodno"   :Grin:   (a to sto nije rodilji, macku o rep  :/ )

----------


## paid

opet ja sa svojim nedoumicama. 
zanima me prema vašim iskustvima je li mi bolje inzistirati na vaginalnom porodu s prvom bebom, velikom na zadak, ili prihvatiti carski rez? čini mi se da je velika mogućnost da sve opet završi na carskom ali s posljedicama.

Imam i genetiku: moju mamu mučili dva dana- nije se otvrala,ja bila velika na zadak- na kraju ipak carski-jedva smo preživile i ja i ona. kako je taj carski napravljen mesarski nikad nnisam dobila brata ili sestru. Doduše to je bilo prije 25 godina.

muž mi se rodio sa 4600 g, braća mu sa 4800.

moj mališan je od početka trudnoće napredniji puno u svim mjerama, tako da mi se čini da će stvarno biti veliki. Još se nije okrenuo, ali dati ćemo mu šansu. Dr nije još tome pridavala veliku pažnju, ali mi je natuknula ako se ništa ne promjeni da bi ona savjetovala carski.

Oprostite što sam oduljila, ali stvarno želim što više mišljenja i iskustava.

----------


## mamma Juanita

to ti jako ovisi o babici/doktoru.
ako nemaju iskustva s vaginalnim zatkom i forsiraju uobičajeni hrvatski protokol (ležanje, nekretanje, drip isl), onda bolje carski.
ako pak nađeš nekoga tko ima iskustva i volje(možda Varaždin ili Rijeka?), onda bi vrijedilo pokušat vaginalno.
no odluka je na koncu na tebi, važno je ono sa čime se ti najsigurnije osjećaš.

----------


## ms. ivy

u svakom slučaju treba ti mišljenje porodničara koji ima iskustva sa zatkom. popričaj s ginekologicom, vidi može li te kome uputiti da te prati pred kraj trudnoće pa da vidite koliki je zapravo tvoj dječarac i koje su realne opcije.

sretno   :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra

Svakako se savjetuj sa porodnicarem.Drugi put kada sam isla roditi,rekla sam da idem prirodnim putem,mislila sam da cu uspjeti.Nakon 11 sati na dripu i kada je gin vidio da stvarno ne ide,zahtjevajuci da mi napravi carski,pristao je jer smo se bojali sta ce biti sa bebom.Kada je sve zavrsilo mi rekao da nije ni cudo sto nisam uspjela roditi tako veliku bebu,a uska.

----------


## mikka

> Svakako se savjetuj sa porodnicarem.Drugi put kada sam isla roditi,rekla sam da idem prirodnim putem,mislila sam da cu uspjeti.Nakon 11 sati na dripu i kada je gin vidio da stvarno ne ide,zahtjevajuci da mi napravi carski,pristao je jer smo se bojali sta ce biti sa bebom.Kada je sve zavrsilo mi rekao da nije ni cudo sto nisam uspjela roditi tako veliku bebu,a uska.


ja mislim da bi logicnije objasnjenje bilo da nije ni cudo sto nisi uspjela jer su te nafilali dripom. drip je stetan i kod ne rizicnih, a kamoli kod malo rizicnijih poroda. no, to ih ne sprijecava da ga dijele sakom i kapom, bio potreban (hm, a kad je to drip potreban?) ili ne.

----------


## mamma Juanita

kako očekivati da se beba u kompliciranijem položaju zatkom porodi ako moraš ležati?
tako bih vam rado pokazala scenu iz filma "Birth reborn"(ako netko nađe na you tubu neka stavi link), film sniman u francuskoj bolnici Pithivier prije 30(!!!) godina.
gdje žena rađa stoječki bebu koja je na zadak, a da je praktički nitko ne dira, samo je doktor (Odent  :Wink:  ) pridržava ispod pazuha.

i onda to usporediš sa ženama koje rađaju u protugravitacijskom položaju.
pa još na zadak...
pa uz drip i bez mrdanja...
pa čemu se onda čuditi...

----------


## NINA29

Mikka, jel to onda znači da nakon prvog poroda na carski, drugi bi i mogao bit prirodni al svakako bez dripa, tj. nebi smjeli ić sa dripom? Mene sad strah prirodnog poroda samo zato kaj se bojim tog dripa zbog prvog carskog.

----------


## mikka

> Mikka, jel to onda znači da nakon prvog poroda na carski, drugi bi i mogao bit prirodni al svakako bez dripa, tj. nebi smjeli ić sa dripom? Mene sad strah prirodnog poroda samo zato kaj se bojim tog dripa zbog prvog carskog.


da, kod VBAC-a bi svakako trebali izbjegavati drip. ja bi se usudila pretpostaviti da je tvoja maternica, kao i sva ostala ljudska tkiva, zarasla sasvim normalno. drip izaziva neprirodne i prejake kontrakcije maternice, zato postoji mogucnost da dode do rupture. u suprotnom slucaju, tvoje tijelo zna tocno kad i koliko kojeg hormona treba pustiti da bi se porod dogodio. doktori imaju obicaj gledati samo fizicku komponentu poroda, i to jos po tablicama, a potpuno zanemaruju psihicku komponentu koja je, ako ne i vaznija, a ono bar jednako vazna kao fizicka.

----------


## NINA29

Saznala sam kako ginić može vidjet kakav je rez od carskog na maternici. On preko ultrazvuka može mjerit debljinu stjenke maternice i time dolazi do zaključka jel ok il ne za prirodan porod.

----------


## mamma Juanita

Nina, pročitaj ovu priču za inspiraciju  :Wink: 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=53082

----------


## NINA29

Ja bi u svakom slučaju htjela prirodan porod, carski bi izbjegavala jer mi je bio jako težak i dugotrajan oporavak a još dan danas osjetim kak me zapeče na mjestu reza. Ma ak dođem na prirodni, vikat ću da me čuje pol Zagreba, neću drip, neću drip.

----------


## NINA29

Mamma Juanita, baš sam maloprije to pročitala. Sve je moguće i ja bih stvarno rado htjela PP.

----------


## mamma Juanita

PP?  :Smile:

----------


## NINA29

SORI, mislila sam na prirodan porod.

----------


## Tiwi

Činjenica da mi je prvi porod dovršen carskim rezom nije me ni malo pokolebala da ovaj put planiram prirodni porod. Kad kažem prirodni onda to podrazumijeva da odbijam drip i sve moguće lijekove koji se po nekoj inerciji daju trudnicama. To sam i napisala u svom Planu poroda koji ću dati u rodilištu.

E sad, istina da je malo drugačije kad žena ima povijest carskog pa ću se u skladu s tim i dogovarati s  ginekologom opst. *ali* ja i dalje imam potpuno povjere nje u svoje tijelo (da će najbolje dirigirati mojim porodom i hormonima koji će mi na tom putu pomoći), u svoju bebu (koja će mi reći kad je pravo vrijeme da se rodi i kako se želi roditi) i naravno u svoju doulu (koja će stati na branik mojih ženskih i ljudskih prava kad i ako to bude potrebno). 

MM je jučer vidio snimku poroda na stolčiću. Oduševio se. Veli da mu jedino to ( i recimo čučanje, stajanje isl) izgleda normalno i prirodno. Jer beba ide uz pomoć gravitacije van. A kad žena leži, bebu moraju izvući suprotno od gravitacije. 

I veli da je osmjeh rodilje nepogrešiv znak da je sve prošlo kako treba. Osmjeh nakon prirodnog poroda je poseban   :Heart:

----------


## paid

u metkoviću sam. tako da VŽ ili RI otpadaju. ja ću u Dubrovnik, a tamo nisu vični ovakvim porodima koliko znam....
hvala na savjetima

----------


## Tiwi

> u metkoviću sam. tako da VŽ ili RI otpadaju. ja ću u Dubrovnik, a tamo nisu vični ovakvim porodima koliko znam....
> hvala na savjetima


Onda ti preostaje da se jako dobro educiraš ( pročitaj brdo tekstova na RODA portalu o dojenju, porodu..), napiši svoj Plan poroda i kad stigneš u rodilište:
- vjeruj u svoje tijelo
- vjeruj svojoj bebi
- pitaj doktore i sestre za SVE što ti žele raditi i dati. 

Sretno - želim ti lijep porod   :Heart:

----------


## Freyja

> Ima li netko iskustva sa porodom carskim rezom nakon višesatnog "forsiranja" prirodnog poroda? Naime, moje 3 bliske osobe su unatrag 5 godina rađale na taj način, a kako u 6. mjesecu čekam bebu, želim biti spremna na sve opcije....Interesira me, ako  itko zna, zbog čega stručni doktori koji imaju po ne znam koliko poroda tjedno ne mogu na vrijeme prepoznati indikacije za carski rez...Ili ne žele? Ili forsiraju pirodno?? pa vani se žene naručuju na datum na carski rez...Da je to tako opsasno valjda se u svijetu to ne bi tako otvoreno dešavalo.....
> Hvala na odgovorima....!


Ja sam tako rodila, na moju veliku žalost. Porod je (do slanja na carski) trajao 6 sati i moram reći da su trudovi stvarno bili grozni - uopće se nisam otvarala, dr. mi je "stalno" provjeravao plodnu vodu i moram naglasiti da sam neposredno prije carskog bila već totalno izmrcvarena. Na hitni carski sam morala jer se zamutila plodna voda, otkucaji na ctg-u su bili sumnjivi... Budući da sam to jutro (na tan poroda) doručkovala, dobila sam spinalnu anesteziju. Sve u svemu, op. je prošla ok, apgar mog mišeka 10/10. Ali oporavak mi je bio koma. Cura koja je bila sa mnom u sobi je isto rodila carskim, ali je imala dogovoreni termin. I nju je rana užasno boljela, ali je od samog početka bila puno pokretnija (iako sam se ja stalno trudila kretati) - tek sam kasnije povezala (a to mi je i dr. potvrdio) da me je tako užasno boljelo jer sam prošla i onu prvu fazu koja je bila  :Sad:  . U svakom slučaju, ne ponovilo se, nimalo lijepo iskustvo.

----------


## Felix

freya, da li si dobila drip ili neke druge lijekove ili je stvarno islo prirodno u fazi prije carskog?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> Fit si za dva dana, beba lijepa, rez boli minimalno, ustvari više zateže, sve pet.
> Ja sam jedna od onih koje su protiv prirodnog poroda.


Fit za dva dana, Bogme baš i ne, a oporavak mi je išao kao po koncu.
Da beba je lijepa, tako bar kažu svi oni koji su je vidjeli prije mene   :Sad:  
Rez mi nije pravio velike probleme, ni sad mi ne pravi velike probleme, samo male, kojih ne bi bilo da ga nema.
Ja bih sad baš probala prirodni pa da mogu poredit.
I ako ovi moji budu pružali otpor (mislim na ljekare), eto mene u Varaždin, boli me du...

----------


## mikka

a jel su ti dali vremena..  :Rolling Eyes:  
6 sati je nista. (ne ide ovo nista freyi, da ne bi netko krivo shvatio.) pa porod moze trajati i po 72 sata, koliko znam. ne kuzim ja te doktore bas.

----------


## Freyja

Nisam dobila drip. Taman je završila jutarnja vizita, dr. zatvara vrata, a meni bazen u krevetu. Pukao mi je vodenjak, odmah su me obrijali, klistirali, ja zvala MM-a i poslije wc-a i tuširanja u boks. Ja sam plakala ko kišna godina kad su me poslali na carski, rekli mi da je plodna voda zelenkasta, otkucaji srca bebe su stvarno bili slabi i toliko njih se sjatilo oko mene s nekim zabrinutim izrazom lica da sam se sledila. A otvarala se nisam nimalo - doslovno. MM-u su rekli da se samo nakratko može oprostiti sa mnom, ja sam u onoj strci morala i odgovarati na pitanja jesam li bolovala i sl. da bih mogla potpisati onaj papir da mogu na carski (a što da sam bolovala ili nešto slično, kao da sam imala mogućnost izbora?) i već mi je anesteziologinja objašnjavala što će mi raditi. Cijelo to vrijeme trudovi su me šibali da više nisam ni znala kak' se zovem. A onda je anest. počela djelovati. Dr. mi je kasnije rekao da se to nije moglo izbjeći. Nažalost.

----------


## iridana2666

ja sam za carski, definitivno i jedino za carski - dogovoreni, elektivni carski
oporavak munjevit, osjećala sam se fenomenalno, bila kući 2 i pol dana nakon carskog, rez vrlo stručno obavljen (moja ginićka sa 25 god iskustva je rekla da nikad tako savršen rez nije vidjela i to ne samo na trbušnoj stijenci već i na maternici), nikad nikakvih tegoba povezanih carskim, rez se više ni ne vidi
nakon vaginalnog poroda se osjećam kao oštećena roba, sredili su me za cijeli život, epi me još uvijek boli, hemoroidi užas jedan, nikad više neću biti kao prije u zdravstvenom smislu...još uvijek imam traume od poroda, trudnoće...povraća mi se na samu pomisao na trudnoću, porod, malu bebu...kad vidim trudnicu ili malu bebu sva se naježim....hvala doktorima   :Mad:  
ne znam što će biti, možda se jednom ipak odlučim na treće dijete, ali onda idem pravac carski, čim ostanem trudna, dogovaram datum   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> ja sam za carski, definitivno i jedino za carski - dogovoreni, elektivni carski
> oporavak munjevit, osjećala sam se fenomenalno, bila kući 2 i pol dana nakon carskog, rez vrlo stručno obavljen (moja ginićka sa 25 god iskustva je rekla da nikad tako savršen rez nije vidjela i to ne samo na trbušnoj stijenci već i na maternici), nikad nikakvih tegoba povezanih carskim, rez se više ni ne vidi
> nakon vaginalnog poroda se osjećam kao oštećena roba, sredili su me za cijeli život, epi me još uvijek boli, hemoroidi užas jedan, nikad više neću biti kao prije u zdravstvenom smislu...još uvijek imam traume od poroda, trudnoće...povraća mi se na samu pomisao na trudnoću, porod, malu bebu...kad vidim trudnicu ili malu bebu sva se naježim....hvala doktorima   
> ne znam što će biti, možda se jednom ipak odlučim na treće dijete, ali onda idem pravac carski, čim ostanem trudna, dogovaram datum



Ma super je to Iridana sto si TI odusevljena s carskim... ALI, sto je s tim djetetom za koje CARSKI nije najbolji izbor?  Ne bi li to dijete trebalo dobiti priliku probati se roditi vaginalno, pa da barem pokupi neke beneficije vaginalnog poroda prije nego ga izvade na CR?  Ili se dijete ne broji u ovoj prici?

----------


## anchie76

I nemoj mi sad krenuti s argumentima  tipa: bebe su ljepse kad se rode na carski, nisu smezurane itd...

Ja tu pricam o HORMONIMA koji se pokrecu kod bebe za vrijeme vaginalnog, o stiskanju vode van iz pluca za vrijeme vaginalnog i jos milion drugih stvari koje se desavaju jer je to priroda tak zamislila.  A propustanje tih stvari nosi odredjeni rizik.  O tome ja pricam.  

Bila je jedna i tema tu na forumu o povezanosti CR s astmom/bronhitisima/disnim bolestima kod djece - bas zbog nedostatka tog istiskivanja vode iz pluca za vrijeme poroda.  A to je samo jedna u nizu stvari koja se desava za vrijeme vaginalnog.

I to sto su tebe izmaltretirali na vaginalnom porodu, meni je stvarno zao.. takav porod ne zasluzuje ni jedna zena   :Sad:    No ne znaci da treba odmah traziti carski.  MIslim da je bolja opcija (za dijete) inzistirati na PRIRODNOM vaginalnom porodu.

----------


## iridana2666

*anchie* divim se ženama koje rode vaginalno više puta, ali nije sve za svakoga

što se tiće vode u plućima i 'all that jazz' imam dva primjera kući - starija kći, rođena elektivnim cs, 2 i pol tj ranije (2620 g, 49 cm), nikad nije bolesna niti ima problema sa prehladama, bronhitisima i sl (NIKAD nije stavila kapu, šal i rukavice, a majice sa rol kragnom ni hulahopke ne podnosi, po najvećoj hladnoći hoda polugola). Druga kćer koja je rođena na pun termin (3400g, 52 cm) je stalno, ali stalno bolesna, prehlađena, kašlje, bronhitisi, laringitisi i ostalo tako da se ja ne navlačim na te fore oko vaginalnog i bebinih pluća. 
Kažem, sve je individualno. Kao što neke žene uzdižu prirodan porod kao jedinu soluciju i želju, tako je meni carski. Probala sam i jedno i drugo pa znam o čemu pričam. Opet, naglašavam, to sam ja. Nakon carskog sam bila sposobnija se brinuti oko bebe (i to sama, bez ičije pomoći) nego sa drugom kćeri, tako da je carski jedini izlaz za mene. Podržavam svaki izbor. I ne, nikad nisam imala argument da su bebe rođene na carski ljepše   :Laughing:  , to nije razlog da se žena odluči na carski.

----------


## Felix

tvoja mladja kci je rodjena (ako sam dobro skuzila) uz drip i hrpu kemije. naravno da i to itekako utjece na bebu!

glede usporedbe forsiranog medikaliziranog vaginalnog poroda i medicinski indiciranog carskog, cak i odent kaze da je za dijete bolje ovo drugo. (ne govorim o elektivnom carskom bez stvarnih med. indikacija)

----------


## anchie76

> *anchie* divim se ženama koje rode vaginalno više puta, ali nije sve za svakoga
> 
> što se tiće vode u plućima i 'all that jazz' imam dva primjera kući....


ma naravno da ce postojati i djeca koja ce imati astmu a rodjena prirodno (tvoja nije rodjena prirodno, ona je samo rodjena vaginalno - primjeti razliku u terminologiji koju koristim), a i ona koja nece imati astmu a rodjena na CR.  To se podrazumjeva.

ALi se ZNA, znanost je dokazala da CR nosi odredjene rizike i za mamu i za dijete.. i to sve treba uzeti u obzir kod odluke.  Ti pises o CR ko da pricas o odlasku na izlet, i citajuci tvoje postove, neke bi zene mogle steci krivi dojam o CR i ozbiljnosti tog zahvata, kao i rizicima istog.

----------


## iridana2666

> tvoja mladja kci je rodjena (ako sam dobro skuzila) uz drip i hrpu kemije. naravno da i to itekako utjece na bebu!
> 
> glede usporedbe forsiranog medikaliziranog vaginalnog poroda i medicinski indiciranog carskog, cak i odent kaze da je za dijete bolje ovo drugo. (ne govorim o elektivnom carskom bez stvarnih med. indikacija)


može biti i to, na to nisam nikad pomislila. Da, bila sam na dripu (ali vrlo slabom jer ih je bilo strah zbog prvog carskog) i dobila epiduralnu (ali imala sam i spinalnu na cs pa ne mislim da je ovo drugo). Više nisam pametna. Evo baš danas idemo po nalaze brisa grla, nosa i krvi i napraviti alergotestove, ali to je vać tema za neki drugi pdf   :Sad:

----------


## Tanči

Ja sam došla u rodilište u 5 ujutro sa trudovima na 5 min,voda mi je pomalo curila već tri sata,otvorena 5 prstiju..Nakon dva sata trudovi su se doslovno spojili,bez ikakvih pauza sam imala luđački bolne trudove,otvarala se više nisam,beba se nije spustila,nakon 6 sati mučenja,odlučeno je da idem na carski.To je bio hitan carski i imala sam očito indikaciju za to iako sam se nadala prirodnom porodu.Sve je ispalo dobro,i beba i operacija i ja.Beba je bila velika,a zašto se nije spustila,nitko ne zna.Rez je minimalan,na nogama sam bila već sutradan. Iako se i ja bojim totalne anestezije,na kraju je ispalo sve ok,treba imati povjerenja u doktore i prepustiti im se.Meni nitko nije htio ništa uvaliti,ni drip,ni išta drugo,a za carski su pitali muža,ne mene,jer ja zaista nisam bila tada u stanju odlučivati.
Carski na zahtjev?Hmmmm...moram priznati da to ne kužim,jer da iz straha tražim da me uspavaju i režu,samo iz straha,a bez ikakve medicinske indikacije,to mi je suludo,jer carski je ipak operacija,koja nosi i rizike.

----------


## sorciere

> ALi se ZNA, znanost je dokazala da CR nosi odredjene rizike i za mamu i za dijete..


tko ZNA? koja znanost? poneko istraživanje koje se objavi negdje u americi?




> Ti pises o CR ko da pricas o odlasku na izlet, i citajuci tvoje postove, neke bi zene mogle steci krivi dojam o CR i ozbiljnosti tog zahvata, kao i rizicima istog.


s ovim dijelom se slažem na određen način, jer POROD carskim rezom je drukčiji i nosi drugu vrstu rizika. 

ipak, te rizike ne svrstavam u opasnije, već samo u manje poznate - jer se o njima manje priča. 





> Ja tu pricam o *HORMONIMA* koji se pokrecu kod bebe za vrijeme vaginalnog, o stiskanju vode van iz pluca za vrijeme vaginalnog i jos milion drugih stvari koje se desavaju jer je to *priroda tak zamislila*.  A propustanje tih stvari nosi odredjeni rizik.  O tome ja pricam.


zar opet?   :Rolling Eyes: 

a kad smo kod prirode - ona sigurno nije zamislila porod u bolnici, epiziotomiju, ležanje na leđima, itd... (govorim o nemedikamentoznim porodima...)

----------


## mama courage

> Ne bi li to dijete trebalo dobiti priliku probati se roditi vaginalno, pa da barem pokupi neke beneficije vaginalnog poroda prije nego ga izvade na CR?


možeš mi objasniti koje su to beneficije 12-satnog vaginalnog (pa nek bude prirodnog) poroda koji na kraju završi CR (jer drugačije nije išlo)? osim hormona ljubavi i sreće nakon izvjesnog vremena, kad se vidi da nešto ne ide kako bi trebalo, jel utiče i stres i umor i briga za dijete na novorođenče, povećan adrenalin itd. ? 




> zar opet?


 :Laughing:

----------


## Ancica

> rez vrlo stručno obavljen (moja ginićka sa 25 god iskustva je rekla da nikad tako savršen rez nije vidjela i to ne samo na trbušnoj stijenci već i na maternici),


ako si ti u njenih 25 godina iskustva prva s tako savrsenim rezom, sto to kaze o onima koje su dosle prije tebe (a vjerojatno ce i poslije)?

Nego, naisla sam na filmic o carskom i zavrsetak je bas onakav kakav bi trebao biti ako ti se potrefi da moras na carski. Nazalost, neznam kolko je taj zavrsetak ucestao u hrvatskim rodilistma.
BIRTHDAY EVERYDAY

----------


## Ancica

> Ne bi li to dijete trebalo dobiti priliku probati se roditi vaginalno, pa da barem pokupi neke beneficije vaginalnog poroda prije nego ga izvade na CR?
> 			
> 		
> 
> možeš mi objasniti koje su to beneficije 12-satnog vaginalnog (pa nek bude prirodnog) poroda koji na kraju završi CR (jer drugačije nije išlo)? osim hormona ljubavi i sreće nakon izvjesnog vremena, kad se vidi da nešto ne ide kako bi trebalo, jel utiče i stres i umor i briga za dijete na novorođenče, povećan adrenalin itd. ?


Znam da ne pitas mene al ja cu ti iz mog iskustva odgovoriti da kad sam ja radala Petru, iako sam pocela patit od preeklampsije i zato morala roditi (cetiri tjedana prije termina), iako nisam bila uopce otvorena, svejedno je visokorizicni opstetricar (kojega su, inace, sve djelatnice rodilista odabirale kad bi one radale jer je bio tako dobar, i strucan) preporucio pokusati roditi vaginalno, makar i pod dripom, iako je znao da je carski realna opcija.

----------


## sorciere

> svejedno je *visokorizicni opstetricar* (kojega su, inace, sve djelatnice rodilista odabirale kad bi one radale jer je bio tako dobar, i strucan) preporucio pokusati roditi vaginalno, makar i pod dripom, *iako je znao da je carski realna opcija*.


i ja mislim da je taj tip visokorizični   :Grin:   - jer znati da je carski REALNA OPCIJA, a pokušavati nešto drugo....      :Nope:

----------


## Ancica

Evo jos jedna CR vs. vaginalni (na zadak): From Ignorance to Empowerment

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> svejedno je *visokorizicni opstetricar* (kojega su, inace, sve djelatnice rodilista odabirale kad bi one radale jer je bio tako dobar, i strucan) preporucio pokusati roditi vaginalno, makar i pod dripom, *iako je znao da je carski realna opcija*.
> 
> 
> i ja mislim da je taj tip visokorizični    - jer znati da je carski REALNA OPCIJA, a pokušavati nešto drugo....


Nemoj se pravit blesava, da prostis, jer znam da nisi. *Realna opcija nije isto sto i najbolja opcija.* CR i vaginalni su oboje bili realna opcija u ovom slucaju. Vaginalni, ukoliko sve ide u redu, pa cak i pod dripom i pod visokim tlakom, je u znanju i iskustvu ovog specijaliste s zivotnim radnim stazom u specijalizaciji visokorizicnih poroda, bio bolja opcija u usporedbi s *drugom* realnom opcijom - carskim rezom.

Tijekom poroda situacija se promijenila i ipak smo zavrsili na carskom rezu ali meni je beskrajno drago da me nisu isli odmah u pocetku nagovarat na rez (dobro, bio je jedan od mladih specijalizanata kojem si mogao citati izmedu redova da bi on najradije po kratkom postupku).

----------


## Ancica

> CR i vaginalni su oboje bili realna opcija u ovom slucaju.


U stvari, vaginalni i carski u skoro uvijek realne opcije u startu (carski jedino ispada iz igre ako si npr. zena u trudovima u krosnji stabla dok ispod tebe hara poplava, ili recimo, zivis u Afganistanu van dometa bolnice).

----------


## sorciere

> Nemoj se pravit blesava, da prostis, jer znam da nisi.


naravno da nisam blesava. drago mi je da mi i osoblje foruma to priznaje   :Grin:  .

a ti pročitaj što si napisala, pa ćeš vidjeti da se moj odgovor savršeno uklapa u tvoju rečenicu. od dvije opcije - samo si jednu proglasila REALNOM. a drugu POKUŠAJEM. 

i opet: 




> U stvari, vaginalni i carski u *skoro uvijek* realne opcije u startu


dakle - NE uvijek...

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nemoj se pravit blesava, da prostis, jer znam da nisi.
> 
> 
> naravno da nisam blesava. drago mi je da mi i osoblje foruma to priznaje   .
> 
> a ti pročitaj što si napisala, pa ćeš vidjeti da se moj odgovor savršeno uklapa u tvoju rečenicu. od dvije opcije - samo si jednu proglasila REALNOM. a drugu POKUŠAJEM.


Ti citas onako kako ti zelis citati. Ja nikako nisam napisala da je carski bio jedina realna opcija, niti da rijec pokusaj iskljucuje znacenje "opcija". Ti si citala onako kako si ti htjela citati, projicirala si svoju sliku na moje rijeci koja ima veze samo s tvojom realnoscu.




> opet: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				U stvari, vaginalni i carski u *skoro uvijek* realne opcije u startu
> 			
> ...


Tocno. Vaginalni porod je UVIJEK opcija (i iako u velikoj vecini slucajeva i najbolja, ponekad i ne dobra po majku ili po dijete) dok carski u nekim okolnostima uopce nije opcija (sto ponekad moze biti pogubno po majku ili dijete).

P.S. Nemoj mi molim te se, da ne velim prostu rijec, s "osobljem foruma". I ja i ti pisemo, barem na ovoj temi, kao clanovi foruma bez posebnih privilegija.

A kao "osoblje foruma" mogu ti pomoci jedino na autosjedalicama gdje imam moderatorske ovlasti. Ako imas kakve primjedbe na tom podforumu u svezi moderiranja ili administriranja koje mogu pomoci rijesiti, slobodno mi se obrati na pp.

U ostalim podrucjima nemoj mi pliz imputirati nekakav poseban status. Niti sebi kakti "priznanjima" od mene kao "osoblja foruma".

----------


## sorciere

> Vaginalni porod je UVIJEK opcija (i iako u velikoj vecini slucajeva i najbolja, ponekad i ne dobra po majku ili po dijete) dok carski u nekim okolnostima uopce nije opcija (sto ponekad moze biti pogubno po majku ili dijete).


netočno. 

kod mene vaginalni porod nije bio opcija. ne zbog moje intuicije ili osjećaja, već zbog stvarnih (realnih) razloga. a sigurno takvih žena ima još. 




> preporucio pokusati roditi vaginalno, makar i pod dripom, iako je znao da je carski *realna* opcija.


od dvije opcije - samo jednu si navela kao realnu. *nisi napisala REALNIJA*, pa sam ju protumačila točno onako kako piše.

----------


## Ancica

Protumacila si onako kako si htjela protumaciti, ne onako kako je pisalo. Iako nije pisalo *jedina* opcija, tako si protumacila. Tvoj izbor, ne moj.

Zasto kod tebe vaginalni nije bio opcija?

----------


## Ancica

Btw, kad sam radala Robija, carski je takoder bio realna opcija. Sva sreca pa nitko nije umislio "jedina" ispred tog pojma pa se on rodio prirodno.

Zao mi je sto se ovako prepucavamo ali sama si to izazvala igrajuci se imputirane lingvistike.

----------


## mama courage

> Znam da ne pitas mene al ja cu ti iz mog iskustva odgovoriti da kad sam ja radala Petru, iako sam pocela patit od preeklampsije i zato morala roditi (cetiri tjedana prije termina), iako nisam bila uopce otvorena, svejedno je visokorizicni opstetricar (kojega su, inace, sve djelatnice rodilista odabirale kad bi one radale jer je bio tako dobar, i strucan) preporucio pokusati roditi vaginalno, makar i pod dripom, iako je znao da je carski realna opcija.


ančice, moram priznati, da sad nisam pročitala ovu prepisku (u kojoj hormon ljubavi pršti na sve strane   :Laughing:  ) između tebe i sorci i ja bih bila uvjerena da tvoja rečenica znači da je carski bio realna opcija u smislu da je bio realan za razliku od vaginalnog koji je bio *nerealan* u tvom slučaju (nisi recimo upotrijebila riječ "također realna"). pa sam baš htjela pitati, zašto je onda dr ipak išao prvo na vaginalni, kad se moglo pretpostaviti s velikom vjerovatnoćom da će završiti na carskom. mogu skužit da ako je žena zdrava i niskorizična da želi ići na prirodni porod, al ne mogu razumijeti da u ovom slučaju se išlo na nepotrebnu patnju i tebe i djeteta. mislim, ti naravno to sigurno tako ne gledaš, i to je okej, al stvarno ne vidim nikakav razlog za ovom piruetom. drip i medikamenti, stres itd i onda opet carski (koji znamo također ima "negativnih" čega sve ne posljedica)... nekako mi se sve negativno nepotrebno uduplava. tako ja to kao laik doživljavam.  :?

----------


## sorciere

> Zasto kod tebe vaginalni nije bio opcija?


ako ne računam svoju intuiciju koja me vodila cijelo vrijeme trudnoće, zato što je bilo 5 apsolutnih indikacija za carski rez, i niti jedna koja je išla u + vaginalnom.

to su mi rekli doktori NAKON carskog. uz napomenu da bi me pustili 24h da "probam" roditi vaginalno (ne prirodno), ali da bi završilo carskim, jer je to bila JEDINA opcija za mene (tj. moje zdravlje), siguran porod, i živo i zdravo dijete (apgar 9 i 10). 




što se tiče "tumačenja" - mogu protumačiti samo ono što si napisala, ne i ono što si mislila.

----------


## Ancica

> jer je to bila JEDINA opcija za mene (*tj. moje zdravlje*),


Hocu reci, vaginalan porod je i za tebe bio opcija ali bi, po onom sto ti je receno (jos uvijek nisi navela indikacije), bila sigurno ili s velikom vjerojatnoscu losa po tvoje zdravlje. Al je svejedno bila opcija. Ne mozda opcija koju si ti bila voljna (ili trebala) prihvatiti ali je bila opcija.

Kod nekih rodilja carski moze biti opcija, ali ne nuzna i ne najbolja. I stanje te opcije se mijenja kako porod tece. Al ona nije apsolutna odmah na pocetku poroda, a posebno ne mjesecima prije. Barem ne kod velike, velike vecine zena.

Trudnocu i porod treba pratiti i adaptirati im se, a ne apriori proglasavat carski kao jedinu opciju a zenu nesposobnom za roditi vaginalno, prirodno ili uz pomoc medicine, samo zato jer je netko spomenuo da bi mozda mogla zavrsiti na carskom.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znam da ne pitas mene al ja cu ti iz mog iskustva odgovoriti da kad sam ja radala Petru, iako sam pocela patit od preeklampsije i zato morala roditi (cetiri tjedana prije termina), iako nisam bila uopce otvorena, svejedno je visokorizicni opstetricar (kojega su, inace, sve djelatnice rodilista odabirale kad bi one radale jer je bio tako dobar, i strucan) preporucio pokusati roditi vaginalno, makar i pod dripom, iako je znao da je carski realna opcija.
> 
> 
> ančice, moram priznati, da sad nisam pročitala ovu prepisku (u kojoj hormon ljubavi pršti na sve strane   ) između tebe i sorci i ja bih bila uvjerena da tvoja rečenica znači da je carski bio realna opcija u smislu da je bio realan za razliku od vaginalnog koji je bio *nerealan* u tvom slučaju (nisi recimo upotrijebila riječ "također realna"). pa sam baš htjela pitati, zašto je onda dr ipak išao prvo na vaginalni, kad se moglo pretpostaviti s velikom vjerovatnoćom da će završiti na carskom. mogu skužit da ako je žena zdrava i niskorizična da želi ići na prirodni porod, al ne mogu razumijeti da u ovom slučaju se išlo na nepotrebnu patnju i tebe i djeteta. mislim, ti naravno to sigurno tako ne gledaš, i to je okej, al stvarno ne vidim nikakav razlog za ovom piruetom. drip i medikamenti, stres itd i onda opet carski (koji znamo također ima "negativnih" čega sve ne posljedica)... nekako mi se sve negativno nepotrebno uduplava. tako ja to kao laik doživljavam.  :?


U mom slucaju, zato sto je postojala i realna sansa da rodim vaginalno, kao i realna sansa da rodim carskim rezom. A kako vaginalni porod nosi sa sobom nizi rizik komplikacija od carskog (kada carski nije apsolutno indiciran), normalno je (meni) da ides manje riskantnom verzijom - vaginalnim porodom. A ocito je tako bilo i specijalistima.

Ja ne razumijem kako se "pokusati roditi vaginalno" moze protumaciti u smislu da roditi vaginalno nije bila realna opcija? Sto bi onda to trebalo znaciti? Mozda "pretvarati se da ces roditi vaginalno iako znas da neces"? Kaj pricamo razlicitim jezicima?

A kaj se patnje tice, stostruko puta sam se vise napatila carskim nego kasnije, pri drugom, vaginalnom porodu. Drip i gel prije carskog su mi bili muka al ne kao rezanje tkiva i naknadno zarastanje, nemogucnost da se nasmijes a da se ne presavines od bola u vrijeme kada bi se smijao od ogromne srece, skripanje zubima svaki put kad se pokusas ustati i kretanje misjim korakom jos tjednima nakon operacije uz standardne restrikcije koje idu uz svaku operaciju trbusne supljine, a moja je prosla bez ikakvih komplikacija i uz minimalnu odvojenost od djeteta.

----------


## sorciere

> jer je to bila JEDINA opcija za mene (*tj. moje zdravlje*),
> 			
> 		
> 
> Hocu reci, vaginalan porod je i za tebe bio opcija ali bi, po onom sto ti je receno (jos uvijek nisi navela indikacije), bila sigurno ili s velikom vjerojatnoscu losa po tvoje zdravlje. Al je svejedno bila opcija. Ne mozda opcija koju si ti bila voljna (ili trebala) prihvatiti ali je bila opcija.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

da li ti čitaš odgovore? ili smatraš da ako u nešto dovoljno dugo vjeruješ (ponavljaš) - to može postati istina? ne kanim ti prepisivati otpusno pismo, ako to impliciraš rečenicom "još uvijek nisi navela indikacije". 

kad već citiraš - da te podsjetim: ja sam navela nekoliko elemenata, uključujući *ŽIVO i zdravo dijete*! vaginalnim porodom moje dijete NIKAD ne bi došlo na ovaj svijet. ni živo ni mrtvo. to je bilo realno u MOM slučaju. a ako je nešto NEMOGUĆE - onda za to ne postoje opcije.





> Ja ne razumijem kako se "pokusati roditi vaginalno" moze protumaciti u smislu da roditi vaginalno nije bila realna opcija? Sto bi onda to trebalo znaciti?


to ćeš morati pitati doktore. jer to su doslovno - NJIHOVE riječi.

----------


## Ancica

Mozda sam ja ipak krivo nesto protumacila :/
MC, jesi li u ovom pitanju


> Ne bi li to dijete trebalo dobiti priliku probati se roditi vaginalno, pa da barem pokupi neke beneficije vaginalnog poroda prije nego ga izvade na CR?
> 			
> 		
> 
> možeš mi objasniti koje su to beneficije 12-satnog vaginalnog (pa nek bude prirodnog) poroda koji na kraju završi CR (jer drugačije nije išlo)? osim hormona ljubavi i sreće nakon izvjesnog vremena, kad se vidi da nešto ne ide kako bi trebalo, jel utiče i stres i umor i briga za dijete na novorođenče, povećan adrenalin itd. ?


mislila iskljucivo na porode za koje znas, apsolutno znas da ce zavrsiti carskim? Jer ako jesi, onda ono sto sam ja iznijela kao moje iskustvo nije primjenjivo u tom konktekstu.

Beneficije o kojima sam ja pricala, al skroz je moguce da sam fulala u interpretaciji pitanja, se odnose na pokusaj vaginalnog s potencijalom kojeg donosi mogucnost da tako porod i zavrsi. Nije se odnosilo na potencijalne beneficije (za koje neznam jel postoje ili ne) u pocinjanju s procesa vaginalnog poroda iako znas da ces zavrsit na carskom. A sad kad citam pitanje ponovo, mislim da si mozda bas na to zadnje mislila. Pa ako je tako, ispricavam se sto sam nas mozda odvela u krive vode.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				jer je to bila JEDINA opcija za mene (*tj. moje zdravlje*),
> ...


Ja sad ne razumijem zasto je tako strasno sto sam pitala koje indikacije za carski porod si imala? Ja ne sumnjam niti imam razloga sumnjati da ti vjerujes, i da su lijecnici vjerovali, da je ovo zaista bila najbolja opcija za tebe. Niti postoji nacin da se i dokaze suprotno, da netko i hoce (ja znam da ja sigurno to necu niti imam tu namjeru). Isto tako mi je sasvim jasno da netko mozda ne zeli, zbog bilo kojih razloga, navesti razloge za ovu ili onu proceduru koja je, uostalom, dio njihove privatnosti i apsolutno je na njima da je podijele s drugima ili ne. Pa stoga imas potpuno pravo reci da ne zelis reci koje su bile indikacije za tvoj carski. Al nemoj implicirat da ja mislim da si si ti umislila da su tvoje indikacije bile osnovane jer to sigurno ne mislim. Samo pitam, informacije radi, koje su to indikacije bile. Al, kao sto rekoh, ti imas apsolutno pravo na to pitanje ne odgovoriti i ja te sigurno necu prozivati zbog toga. Mislila sam da si mozda jednostavno zaboravila ih navesti u svom odgovoru. (Ja se zanesem nekad kad odgovaram pa skrenem s teme i onda zaboravim odgovoriti konkretno na pitanje koje mi se postavilo. Pa sam mislila da se mozda tebi to isto dogodilo.)





> Ja ne razumijem kako se "pokusati roditi vaginalno" moze protumaciti u smislu da roditi vaginalno nije bila realna opcija? Sto bi onda to trebalo znaciti?
> 			
> 		
> 
> to ćeš morati pitati doktore. jer to su doslovno - NJIHOVE riječi.


Oprosti, nisi me razumjela. Ovo "pokusati roditi vaginalno" se odnosi na moj post, onaj iz kojeg si ti, i MC (pa njoj i odgovaram), zakljucila da sam napisala da je u mom slucaju carski bio _jedina_ realna opcija. Ne na tvoj post i na tvoj porod.

----------


## mama courage

ančice, mozak mi večeras više ne radi, preumorna sam, pa ti više ne mogu ni odgovoriti tko je što rekao i mislio, no čini mi se da jest nastao nesporazum između nas, jer baš ti htjedoh (prije ovog posljednje posta upućenog meni) napisati da ne razumijem zašto si onda uopće kvotirala moje riječi   :Laughing:  (smajlić koji se umorno smije)... 

teme oko porod vas više zaokupljaju, al zato, ned'o bog da se ovdje ikad otvori topic o zapovjednoj odgovornosti - ima da vas isprašim, ma stana je mala maca.   :Grin:  ulažite u znanje! odoh u krpe!

----------


## sorciere

ancice, ako smatraš da te pogrešno razumijemo - piši jasnije.


ja ne kanim misliti kako ti misliš da sam ja mislila... itd.. *ja ću i dalje komentirati ono što pišeš,* ne ono što ti *misliš* (ili misliš da ja mislim da ti misliš....).

----------


## Ancica

> ančice, mozak mi večeras više ne radi, preumorna sam, pa ti više ne mogu ni odgovoriti tko je što rekao i mislio, no čini mi se da jest nastao nesporazum između nas, jer baš ti htjedoh (prije ovog posljednje posta upućenog meni) napisati da ne razumijem zašto si onda uopće kvotirala moje riječi   (smajlić koji se umorno smije)... 
> 
> teme oko porod vas više zaokupljaju, al zato, ned'o bog da se ovdje ikad otvori topic o zapovjednoj odgovornosti - ima da vas isprašim, ma stana je mala maca.   ulažite u znanje! odoh u krpe!


ma nema frke, nadam se da lijepo spavas  :Smile:

----------


## single

koje bezvezne frke oko carskog reza...i ja sam rodila carskim rezom.....i to narucena 15 dana prije termina...doktorica mi je dosla reci:'nazalost morati cemo napraviti carski' (u Italiji)...no zato se ne osjecam manje vrijednom...ili ne znam sta...bila sam budna..moje djetesce sam odmah vidjela i izljubila jer su ga prislonili na mene....i od prvog treba dijete je stalno bilo sa mnom u sobi uz pomoc sestara......

po meni je BIT radanja roditi zivo i zdravo dijete uz minimalnost komplikacija zdravlja mame i djeteta...a ne samo roditi prirodno! lijepo je roditi prorodno ako sve ide ok i kako treba...no ako ne bolje odmah carskim nego sve na brzinu kad nastanu komplikacije......
ljudi..pa zivimo u 21.stoljecu!...nekad se je islo samo na prirodno..ma danas zasto riskirati...npr...ja sam se radala puno puno sati...na kraju opet nisam uspijela izaci i izvukli me brzo vakumom koji mi je ostetio sluh zbog pritiska...zar se isplati riskirati pa da se desi tako nesto?

----------


## iridana2666

> koje bezvezne frke oko carskog reza...i ja sam rodila carskim rezom.....i to narucena 15 dana prije termina...doktorica mi je dosla reci:'nazalost morati cemo napraviti carski' (u Italiji)...no zato se ne osjecam manje vrijednom...ili ne znam sta...bila sam budna..moje djetesce sam odmah vidjela i izljubila jer su ga prislonili na mene....i od prvog treba dijete je stalno bilo sa mnom u sobi uz pomoc sestara......
> 
> po meni je BIT radanja roditi zivo i zdravo dijete uz minimalnost komplikacija zdravlja mame i djeteta...a ne samo roditi prirodno! lijepo je roditi prorodno ako sve ide ok i kako treba...no ako ne bolje odmah carskim nego sve na brzinu kad nastanu komplikacije......
> ljudi..pa zivimo u 21.stoljecu!...nekad se je islo samo na prirodno..ma danas zasto riskirati...npr...ja sam se radala puno puno sati...na kraju opet nisam uspijela izaci i izvukli me brzo vakumom koji mi je ostetio sluh zbog pritiska...zar se isplati riskirati pa da se desi tako nesto?


bravo *single*,. ovo ja cijelo vrijeme tvrdim, ali mi napadaju drvljem i kamenjem  već nekoliko godina   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

nije stvar u riziku. naravno da se neces igrati ako postoji potencijalna opasnost. po meni je stvar u olakom shvacanju operacija osobito u slucajevima kada do njih ne bi trebalo doci (npr. elektivni carski). zato bi za carski trebalo biti malo vise apsolutnih indikacija nego sto su doktori mozda skloni dati (uzmite samo primjer procjene velicine bebe). ja mislim da i doktori mislie-pa tko bi se danas, u 21. stoljecu, "mucio" s trudovima.

recimo, postoje dokumentirane price kako je jedna babica koja je radila u nizozemskoj u 17. stoljecu, od 9 slucajeva placenta previae, porodila (vaginalno, naravno, i bez medicinskih pomagala) 8 zena (prva joj je umrla dok nije skuzila sta je u pitanju), i od toga je jedno dijete umrlo. a danas je p.p. apsolutna indikacija za carski.

----------


## single

> Kako bih izbjegla mučenje prirodnog poroda koji bi na kraju i tako mogao završiti carskim, carski je bio moja opcija od početka. I svidjelo mi se! Bez obzira na plašenje kako je to operacija, i ovo i ono, ja sam se naslušala više horor priča o prirodnom porodu nego carskom. Carski je za mene bio stvarno carski i još bih rodila petero na carski. Fit si za dva dana, beba lijepa, rez boli minimalno, ustvari više zateže, sve pet.
> Ja sam jedna od onih koje su protiv prirodnog poroda.


potpisujem
a tek onaj divan osjecaj kad te trbuh nateze i osjetis bebu da izlazi vani.....meni je to bila divota...pod spinalnom odmah vidis bebicu...sve je isto osim visesatnog mucenja majke i djeteta

----------


## pino

Ja sam prvo dijete rodila na carski (nakon 24 sata indukcije), drugo cu pokusati VBAC, tako da nije da sam zagovornik carskog, ALI: 

Smeta me kad se velica priroda i prirodno kao najbolje i perfektno, tipa, nista nije bolje nego kako je priroda to zamislila. E pa nije bas. U prirodi je vecina stvari kompromis (trade-off), a posebno ljudski porod. Covjek ima najbolniji i najtezi porod od bilo kojeg majmuna jer je opseg glave puno veci u odnosu na velicinu zdjelice. Ako se covjeku opseg glave kod rodjenja jos poveca, necemo vise moc radjat prirodno. Stvar je u tome sto je takav tezak porod kompromis za uspravno hodanje (dakle uzu zdjelicu) i veliki mozak (dakle opseg glave). I uspravno hodanje i veliki mozak su dovoljno velike evolucijske prednosti da priroda i evolucija moze tolerirati smrtnost rodilje od nekoliko postotaka u prirodnom porodu, a da kao vrsta ne samo opstanemo, nego i napredujemo.

----------


## single

> ja sam citala o slucajevima (ina may gaskins's guide to childbirth) da se beba u polozaju celom naprijed rodi najnormalnije, bez ikakve intervencije, pucanja i bilo cega. isto i za bebe na zadak, noge naprijed, blizanci, a cak i kad se dogodi distocija ramena (ramena zapnu kad je glava vec rodena). u neinterventnim porodima na Farmi, stopa carskog je samo 1,6%, nisam jos cula da postoji bolnica koja bi se mogla podiciti pa makar slicnim rezultatom. u bolnicama je stopa carskog, koliko ja znam, obicno 15-20%. sta nam to govori, pitam se pitam.


ako se je vec priroda zaistinu tako sjajno pobrinula kao sta mnoge tu pisu zasto ondaq M.Felber u grazu ne prima trudnoce na zadak..i sa mnogim indikacijama za carski kad vec moze tako super prirodno????????

sad kad malo i razmislim unazad...po pricama mojih nona..i mnogih starih ljudi prije kad je sve obavljala sve sama priroda je bilo jako puno veci postotak mrtvorodene djece i umrlih rodilja za vrijeme poroda...pa zasto ako priroda sve sama zna??????????????

lako je govoriti nekome tako kad je imao sve sjanu trudnocu, porod, i poslije bio u fit formi...bas me zanima da li bidte tako govorili da ste imali indikacije za carski i da su vas mucili i mucili prirodno i na kraju vam tek napravili carski kad ste vec misili da ste mrtvi(tako se je desilo jednoj prijateljici u hrvatskoj...trebalo je maloj prestati kucati srce da bi se sjetili napraviti carski)..pa cemu sve to kad je danas carski rec zapravo rutina.....zar je carski rez poceo biti luksuz da si ga samo one koje dodu sa debelim kuvertama mogu priustiti...a isto tako i ako ide sve sjajno prirodan porod je isto luksuz koji si mozete priustiti samo u grazu, postojnoj ili negdje......svaka cast izuzecima..kojih je jako malo
nazalost danas je tako......

a ne znam sta se ovje ima toliko protiv carskog reza...zar je bolje izmuciti se prvo i opet tako zavrsiti...ali onda bih bila puno bolja mama jer sam se mrvo namucila...zamisli.....moj mali se je rodio carskim rezom i odmah udahnuo punim plucima :D  :D i jeo kao veliki......nije mu trebalo prolaz kroz rodnicu da mu potakne one tocke u sljepoocnici koje je netko spominjao...sta je za mene totalna glupost.....
po meni je glavno da dide, a ne kao nekima sta im dijete prestane disati pa ga ozivljavaju....po mnogim postovima ovdje druga solucija izgleda bolja...jer si mama samo ako pokusas prirodno!
oprostite...ali mnogi postovi ovdje tako zvuce...a mozda samo ja krivo citam

----------


## Saradadevii

> sad kad malo i razmislim unazad...po pricama mojih nona..i mnogih starih ljudi prije kad je sve obavljala sve sama priroda je bilo jako puno veci postotak mrtvorodene djece i umrlih rodilja za vrijeme poroda...pa zasto ako priroda sve sama zna??????????????


veci postotak mrtvorodjene djece ili smrti majke nakon poroda nisu fenomeni za koje je odgovoran samo "prirodni porod"

Danasnja upotreba tehnologije tijekom trudnoce detektira dijete koje ima neku bolest a koja bi vrlo vjerojatno uzrokovala smrt ili tijekom trudnoce ili neposredno nakon poroda.
Danas se takva djeca, kada ih se tehnologijom otkrije, vrlo cesto uklanjaju prije nego sto se rode.
Prije upotrebe tehnologije bi se oni rodili pa umrli ili bi bili mrtvorodjeni.

Osim toga, onako kako su radjale nase bake, ne znaci da je to bio neuznemireni porod,  samo zato sto su radjale kod kuce, bez dripa i petadina/epiduralne ili slicnog.

Bilo bi zanimljivo saznati koji je bio postotak mrtvorodjene djece u ta davna doba po regijama.
Vjerujem da bi bilo raznih iznenadjenja...

sto se carskog tice, sto je najbolje za dijete i za majku, neki kazu da je u slucaju vecine razloga za carski (dakle, ne za prolaps ili odljustenje posteljice), na primjer) najbolje napraviti carski tijekom trudova koji nije hitan (in labour non emergency).

----------


## Saradadevii

> ako se je vec priroda zaistinu tako sjajno pobrinula kao sta mnoge tu pisu zasto ondaq M.Felber u grazu ne prima trudnoce na zadak..i sa mnogim indikacijama za carski kad vec moze tako super prirodno????????


Zato sto M Felber nije Ina May Gaskin, niti je zanat ispekla na Farmi, vec ima Kucu za radjanje cije su statistike vjerojatno pod budnim okom zdravstvenih struktura.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako se je vec priroda zaistinu tako sjajno pobrinula kao sta mnoge tu pisu zasto ondaq M.Felber u grazu ne prima trudnoce na zadak..i sa mnogim indikacijama za carski kad vec moze tako super prirodno????????
> 			
> 		
> 
> Zato sto M Felber nije Ina May Gaskin, niti je zanat ispekla na Farmi, vec ima Kucu za radjanje cije su statistike vjerojatno pod budnim okom zdravstvenih struktura.


OK, bas bi onda i te statistike trebale biti super, pa cega se onda boji?

----------


## Saradadevii

> lako je govoriti nekome tako kad je imao sve sjanu trudnocu, porod, i poslije bio u fit formi...bas me zanima da li bidte tako govorili da ste imali indikacije za carski i da su vas mucili i mucili prirodno i na kraju vam tek napravili carski kad ste vec misili da ste mrtv


pogreska nije u tome sto zene s indikacijom za carski pokusaju roditi vaginalno, nego u tome sto ih, kako ti kazes, muce i muce.
Sigurno ih ne muce prirodno.
Ako nakon dripa, lezanja na ledjima, stalnog promatranja, drogiranja, epiduralne i pokusaja vakuma, netko zavrsi na carskom, tada nije zavrsila nakon sto je probala prirodno.
To nema veze niti s prirodnim niti s neuznemirenim porodom.
vjerojatno je bolje odmah po utemeljenju trudova otici na carski.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ako se je vec priroda zaistinu tako sjajno pobrinula kao sta mnoge tu pisu zasto ondaq M.Felber u grazu ne prima trudnoce na zadak..i sa mnogim indikacijama za carski kad vec moze tako super prirodno????????
> ...


Osobno ne znam cega se boji.
Znam da ovdje nezavisne babice asistiraju porodima na zadak i blizancima, kod kuce.
Ali one imaju iskustvo, sto F. vjerojatno nema, jer ne radi, pa se s pravom boji.

----------


## mikka

> ...jer si mama samo ako pokusas prirodno!
> oprostite...ali mnogi postovi ovdje tako zvuce...a mozda samo ja krivo citam


ti krivo citas. naravno da nitko ne "optuzuje" majke koje su rodile na carski, niti si manje mama ako nisi rodila vaginalno. ja sam prvenstveno protivnik, kao sto sam vec i napisala, olakog slanja zena na carski. ali protivnik sam i klasicnog mucenja koje rutinski dolazi u bolnicama-drip maltene obavezno, busenje vodenjaka, lezanje, bez vode i hrane, epiziotomija.. to je *sve* ostalo, samo nije prirodno. 

smrtnost djece i rodilja prije je ovisila o mnogocemu, a ne samo nemogucnosti izvodenja carskog. kao sto je napisala saradadevii. npr. sva djeca koja su umrla u mojoj obitelji su rodena zdrava, a umrla su zbog nedostatka higijenskih uvjeta ili zaraznih bolesti kojima nije bilo lijeka, unutar dvije godine od rodenja.

----------


## sorciere

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...jer si mama samo ako pokusas prirodno!
> oprostite...ali mnogi postovi ovdje tako zvuce...a mozda samo ja krivo citam
> 
> 
> ti krivo citas.


ma niš krivo ne čita. onda i ja krivo čitam. i mc krivo čita. i sve mi koje se javljamo i tražimo da nas se ne omalovažava npr. "vađenjem djeteta" - krivo čitamo. 


a sad bi najrađe, da prostiš,  kvotala rečenicu koju mi je ancica napisala...   :Grin:  

ali neću... vjerujem da znaš o kojoj se radi.

----------


## sorciere

btw - kikica se raspitivala u razredu, i dosta ih je rođeno cr-om. kad se usporedi ponašanje onih koji su rođeni cr-om, i onih koji su rođeni vaginalno - rezultati su prilično iznenađujući   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:  !!!!

----------


## Saradadevii

postoji razlika izmedju 
planiranog carskog bez trudova
planiranog carskog u trudovima
hitnog carskog

koja bi se trebala uzeti u obzir u bilo kakvom istrazivanju, bilo ono i anegdotalno.

pa jos psiho-fizicko stanje majke tijekom trudnoce (devedesete su bile stresne)
pa jos intervencije tijekom porodjaja vaginalnog
pa intervencije na djetetu tijekom prve godine zivota itd...

da bi se dobila puna slika zdravlja i socijalnog ponasanja

----------


## maria71

napokon,

no to sam i očekivala od saradadevii, jer mi je bilo neshvatlijivo da ona spada u grupu koja segregira ljude po načinu rođenja.

vaginalni porod shvaćam kao najbolji početak, evolucijski početak, no i svoj carski ne shvaćam tragično, jer je bio ,tada i u tom trenutku, odgovor...jedini odgovor 

da mislim imati više djece upustila bih se u introspekciju svog poroda, no ne mislim...

----------


## maria71

p.s. 

sad će saradadevii pitat ,a tko je ova   :Laughing:  

btw bez  upliva s foruma i bez ne znam kakvog istraživanja, iz priča sam i sama pokopčala da su najnetraumatičniji porod imale moje  bake i prabake koje su rađale u čučećem položaju i bez intervencija

druga je sad stvar da tada nije bilo perinatalne skrbi

no to je jednadžba neodređenosti,ako jednu veličinu točno izračunaš ili procijeniš, druga ostaje  skoro pa nepoznanica itd

----------


## single

> btw - kikica se raspitivala u razredu, i dosta ih je rođeno cr-om. kad se usporedi ponašanje onih koji su rođeni cr-om, i onih koji su rođeni vaginalno - rezultati su prilično iznenađujući     !!!!


bravo sorci

''Osobno ne znam cega se boji. 
Znam da ovdje nezavisne babice asistiraju porodima na zadak i blizancima, kod kuce. 
Ali one imaju iskustvo, sto F. vjerojatno nema, jer ne radi, pa se s pravom boji.''

boji se svakakvih komplikacija jer svatko zna kakve posljedice nose te komplikacije....u svojoj kuci ne moze radati carskim, a dak se dode do bolnice...svaka minuta je kljucna u hitnom carskom rezu....po mom misljenju....

''postoji razlika izmedju 
planiranog carskog bez trudova 
planiranog carskog u trudovima 
hitnog carskog ''

naravno da postoji......kod planiranog je sve puno ljepse i lakse....sigurniji si...ne boli dok ti stavljaju kateter u trudovima, lakse podneses polozaj za ubrizgati spinalnu i uspiju te na sve pripremiti polako i smireno......
u trudovima osjetis trudove i opet se malcice namucis...u nekim slucajevima nis strasno....
a kod hitnog zna se da ste u opasnosti, zatuku ti onu masku(jako rijetko se radi spinalnom)...zaspis i nemas pojma nis kad se probudis..sve te boli i dole i gore i na sve strane..uzas...a mogao si odmah ici na carski jer danas postoje svakakve metode i tehnologije da bi se znalo  otprilike da li ce to ici........

npr ja sam imala mali trbusic..neki nisu ni znali da sam trudna...beba polozena na zadak...pokusali su okrenuti bebu takozvanim masazama tjedan dana prije...nije se pomaknula ni jedan milimetar....na kraju se je rodila struca od 4 kg...

ma nije mi jasno zasto se tu toliko dize dreka oko carskog...zasto bi to bilo za osudivanje...pa danas je to obican rutinski zahvat koje si bogatije zene mogu priustiti i ako su bez komplikacija...a uostalom svaka zena ima pravo svoga izbora..radi se o njenom tijelu i njenom djetetu i ja mislim da svaka majka isto zeli sve najbolje svom djetetu...tu se stalno iznose argumenti da se treba probati....sta se treba probati???????treba se probati izmuciti svoje dijete koje nece moci izaci, da se bori za malo zraka i mjesta za prolaz, da se osjeca kao da je negdje zatvoreno i nema mu spasa...pa najednom mamu uspavaju...dijete prestaje disati, ozivljavaju ga...i sad nek mi netko kaze da je to manji sok nego tzv. ''vadenje''......ma molim vas lijepo...zamislite sebe zatvorene u nekom bazenu doslovce se topite i mucite se proci kroz neki uski prolaz i tako satima i satima...na kraju vise nemate snage..prestajete disati..izvuku vas i ozivljavaju......znam da nije isto...ali mislim da je slicno.......
a uostalom djetetu se je pono lakse gurnuti nogama da izade glavom vani...zamislite sebe u tom polozaju...a sad zamislite da isto tako morate proci prolazom s guzicom vani i to imate puno slabili oslonac za se gurnuti...cime se gurate...glavom?
a i kod polozaja na zadak..(cula sam price iz prve ruke..od tatine sestricne koja radi kao privatni ginekolog a radila je u bolnici...)..uglavnom kod polozaja na zadak dosta cesto izadu prvo samo ruka ili samo noga i onda se to mora gurati nazad u mamu...ja mislim da je sve to za djecu veca strava i uzas nego 'vadenje'...kako se tu naziva....ali ima bas lijepi naziv...carski rez....dijete se rodi kao mali carevic...bez muke...lijepo ga fino ''izvade''..poloze pokraj mame i sve je gotovo......a ove besmislene osude ovdje radije necu ni komentirati previse..iznosim samo svoj stav..a onaj tko ima protiv nek se drzi svog stava....bas me briga...ja sam jako zadovoljna sobom, svojom bebom i kako je sve proslo......

recimo ja namjeravam imati jos djece...dok moja prijateljica koju su mucili 20 sati i okoncali carskim kad je bebi srce prestalo kucati..kaze nikad vise...na kraju su malu na srecu uspijeli oziviti..imala je neke problemcice koji su sada ok...nakon malo muke......

----------


## single

> btw bez  upliva s foruma i bez ne znam kakvog istraživanja, iz priča sam i sama pokopčala da su najnetraumatičniji porod imale moje  bake i prabake koje su rađale u čučećem položaju i bez intervencija


da..mozda da tvoje..pa kad bih ja isla po pricama svojih baka i prabaka i mnogih susjeda ne bih mogla napisati bas kao i ti......sve ovisi od zene do zene....znaci..super...tvoja obitelj su bile sve fit rodilje.....ma mnoge su se namucile..a mnoge su pricale kako su im prijateljice umrle za vrijeme poroda.......
kad bismo isli samo po tvojoj prici...bilo bi savrseno.....ma kad se uzme globalnost..komplikacije postoje i uvijek su postojale...samo sta se danas mogu izbjeci(na srecu)...no tko zli prirodno...nek rodi prirodno....a uostalom ako je bilo puno bolje nekada zasto se i vi ne porodite doma?????
ma nitko vas ne tjera da odete u bolnicu kad dobijete trudove...a svaka babica koja je za to ce vam doci ako joj sta ponudite.....
svi ste za prirodno no nitko ne rada doma.....zasto????..mozete se poroditi bas kao vase bake bez stresa i bez traume i bez intervencija i u cucecem polozaju....

----------


## iridana2666

ja već godinama tvrdim da nije bitno d ali beba izađe kroz vrata ili krov već je bitno kako se majka osjeća jer zadovoljna majka - zadovoljno dijete. Ja sam se nakon carskog odlučila na još jedno dijete, ali nakon ovog vaginalnog, od pred 5 godina - nikad više. Ako uopće skupim hrabrosti, želja i volje za treće dijete. idem na carski. Ponavljam - probala sam jedno i drugo. Elektivni carski nije nikakva trauma ni za mamu ni dijete, a o onim glupostima o bebinim plućima neću komentirati. Pogledajte moj topic o alergijama na zdravlju djece koji se odnosi na moju mlađu kćer, rođenu na pun termin, vaginalno. Mislimd a nećete nigdje naći nikakav topic o bolesti moje starije jer ta nije bila bolesna nikad u svom životu, a rođena je 2 i pol tj ranije sa 2620g i 49 cm elektivnom carskim. I opet ponavljam - nakon carskog mi je oporavak trajao svega tjedan dana, a nakon vaginalnog se još nisam oporavila (a prošlo je skoro 5 god) i nikad ni neću - to poniženje, maltretiranje..fuj. Osjećam se kao oštećena roba. Nikad ne bih išla ni na 'prirodan neasistirani porod' jer ni u ludilu ne želim prolaziti kroz trudove. Moram reći da sam jedna od sretnica koja je rodila dvoje djece, a da ne ne zna kako boli trud   :Grin:

----------


## single

> ja već godinama tvrdim da nije bitno d ali beba izađe kroz vrata ili krov već je bitno kako se majka osjeća jer zadovoljna majka - zadovoljno dijete.


bravo...ovo mi se svida....he he he
ja sam oduvijek bila jako ponosna i sretna za svoje dijete i smirena mama i tako isto moja beba koja od prvog dana spava cijelu noc..i koja je oduvije stalno nasmijana

----------


## mikka

single, jel ti to kategoricki tvrdis, pod materijalnom i krivicnom odgovornoscu, a na temelju obrazovanja i cinjenica, da je carski puno bolja opcija za porod od prirodnog?  :Grin:

----------


## single

> single, jel ti to kategoricki tvrdis, pod materijalnom i krivicnom odgovornoscu, a na temelju obrazovanja i cinjenica, da je carski puno bolja opcija za porod od prirodnog?


ja tvrdim da je bolje ici na carski *AKO* POSTOJE KOMPLIKACIJE (ne vicem neko oznacavam da bude jasnije....AKO).......i ja mislim da je prirodni porod lijepo iskustvo kao je prirodno bez onih bolnickih sranja i ako je sve ok...ako je beba lijepo polozena kako treba..i sve ostalo....ma ako se radi o mnogim indikacijama za carski, o polozaju na zadak i tako dalje...... mislim da je bolje carski...a ako ide sve po planu onda je najljepsi nacin za porod u Grazu...sta jako jako malo nasih bolnica omogucuje (pod time mislim bez kemikalija, da se mama namjesti kako joj je ugodno..a ne da tamo bude doslovce zavezana za stol)...to mi izgleda kao mucenje

ja sve ovo tvrdim mojim stavom, mojim razmisljanjem...i po pricama mnogih sta su dozivjele u bolnicama

npr...razmisljam da su mojoj mami napravili carski prije toliko godina umjesto da se toliko mucila i na kraju mene izvukli vakumom(ja bih prije to nazvala sokantnim 'vadenjem' da te usisavac izvlaci vani)....uglavnom da su joj napravili carski zbog komplikacija danas bih vjerojatno dobro cula (iako se znam nositi s tim..i nije nis toliko strasno...ali ako se moze izbjeci...zasto ne?)......
prije 4 godine od mame frendica je rodila u zagrebu maloga...isto su ga na kraju 'usisali' vakumom i mali danas na jedno uho nista ne cuje, a na drugo jako slabo......
i jos jedna cura koju znam sta isto slabije cuje isto je rodena na vakum.....naravno ima i onih i bez posljedica...ali ima i nas sa posljedicama...a da se je napravio carski tih posljedica ne bi bilo

sad ti meni kazi da je opet bolje barem pokusati vaginalno?..naravno to je tvoj stav i ja ga postujem niti vas osudivam..tako ne morate ni vi one koje su se odlucile za carski omalozavati da su trebale pokusati i baciti se pod tolike besmislene rizike....i usporedivati ne znam koliko nacina carskog i tako dalje...ja vjerujem da je svatko napravio kako misli da je ok i to cijenim i postujem..ali zato ne treba suditi druge

----------


## mikka

nisam nikad ni rekla da je dobro pokusati vaginalno ako postoje apsolutne indikacije za carski (zadak nije jedna od tih. djeca se, uz kvalitetnu pomoc--koju na zalost ne mozes dobiti u vecini hr bolnica--sasvim normalno radaju i na zadak).

druga je stvar sto doktori masu indikativnih stanja izazovu *sami*, svojim pozurivanjem i ukalupljivanjem u neke tablice.

bas mi je zao za tvoje iskustvo. to je vjerojatno bila klasicna lijecnicka pogreska, za koju nitko nije odgovarao, kako to obicno biva kod nas.

aha, da ponovim, pa da mi se vise ne insinuira-ja ne osudujem nikoga. tvoj zivot-tvoja odluka-tvoja stvar. mi ovdje samo raspravljamo o nekim prednostima, nedostatcima, opcenitoj informiranosti..   :Love:

----------


## single

> nisam nikad ni rekla da je dobro pokusati vaginalno ako postoje apsolutne indikacije za carski (zadak nije jedna od tih. djeca se, uz kvalitetnu pomoc--koju na zalost ne mozes dobiti u vecini hr bolnica--sasvim normalno radaju i na zadak).


da da..ako je mama dovoljno siroka i ako dijete nije preveliko za mamu i ako je dobro polozeno na zadak....a sta sa onim slucajenima gdje prvo izadu noga ili ruka pa vracaju nazad unutra...mislis li da je i to sasvim normalno i ugodno....bas me zanima sta misli neka mama koja ima takvo iskustvo...a ja jos nikoga nisam cula da je dijete na zadak rodilla bez problema.....osim ako nije bilo maleno dijete....
jedna mi je pricala da je prvi porod bio super...a drugi je imala bebu na zadak od nesta malo vise od 3 kg i da je bilo uzasno..da je grozna usporedba i da ne bi nikad vise pristala roditi prirodno na zadak..dan danas se jos nije oporavila..pa sad kazi da je to normalno roditi....

ja se grozim same pomisli da sam morala radati bebu od 4 kg polozenu na zadak prirodnim putem...svaka cast onima kojima to nije predstavljalo problem

----------


## anchie76

> ''postoji razlika izmedju 
> planiranog carskog bez trudova 
> planiranog carskog u trudovima 
> hitnog carskog ''
> 
> naravno da postoji......kod planiranog je sve puno ljepse i lakse....sigurniji si...ne boli dok ti stavljaju kateter u trudovima, lakse podneses polozaj za ubrizgati spinalnu i uspiju te na sve pripremiti polako i smireno......
> u trudovima osjetis trudove i opet se malcice namucis...u nekim slucajevima nis strasno....
> a kod hitnog zna se da ste u opasnosti, zatuku ti onu masku(jako rijetko se radi spinalnom)...zaspis i nemas pojma nis kad se probudis..sve te boli i dole i gore i na sve strane..uzas...a mogao si odmah ici na carski jer danas postoje svakakve metode i tehnologije da bi se znalo  otprilike da li ce to ici........


Jesam ja jedina primjetila da si ti pricala SAMO o mami?... dijete jednostavno ne postoji u tvojim recenicama i sto je za DIJETE najbolje.

Ja vjerujem da je Saradadevii ovo pisala i iz perspektive djeteta, ne samo mame   :Wink:  

No nisam strucnjak na tom polju poput nje, pa cu njoj prepustiti loptu   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Samo bih rekla, što se tiče hitnog carskog, da carski nije nikad tako hitan da se dogodi u minutama - od odluke do pripreme dvorane uvijek protekne nekakvih barem 20 minuta, niti jedan porodničar ne vadi skalpel u boksu i tamo reže. Tako da se u porodu, zapravo, nikada ne radi o minutama. A to se pogotovo odnosi na neuznemireni, neinterventni porod gdje se situacija ne okrene dramatično naglavačke u sekundi. 

Na osobnijoj noti, ja sam prije 32 godine izašla na zadak, kao prvo dijete u majke, nije se tada koristio UZV pa je u porodu doktorica rekla "pipam guzu", što je bio mali šok za moju mamu tada. Ali, rodila me nekomplicirano i netraumatično i za mene i za nju i ja sam na tome zahvalna i iz tog prozaičnog razloga da smo obje zdrave, ali i zato jer je to bila još jedna kockica u  konstrukciji mog povjerenja u moje vlastito tijelo da rodi prirodno.

----------


## mikka

zato i kazem uz kvalitetnu pomoc. ne znam koje si knjige ti procitala, ali u ovoj knjizi sa desecima prica s poroda su zene radale djecu na zadak, s rukom ili nogom prvom, licem naprijed, cak i kad je doslo da toga da se glava rodi a ramena zapnu... bez ikakvih traumaticnih posljedica, cak i bez pucanja perineuma (medice). bitno je znati primjeniti pravilan polozaj da beba lakse prode ako je vec tako namjestena, a to se postize uz adekvatnu pomoc, koju vecina bolnica ne pruza.

nadalje, nitko im nije rekao da moraju roditi u odredenom vremenskom roku, sto je cest slucaj kod nas (mislim da ti u prosjeku "daju" oko 12 sati da se porodis bez kemijskih pomagala).

vazno je da rodilja ima potporu, i da ona sama zna da moze roditi svoje dijete. btw, stvarna disproporcija velicine zdjelice i bebine glave je izuzetno rijetka. problem nastaje kad se zenu tjera da lezi na ledima, jer je to najuzi i najnepovoljniji polozaj za prolaz bebine glave, koji izmedu ostalog, i prkosi zakonima gravitacije. osim toga, bebine kosti lubanje nisu srasle i mogu se prilagoditi kanalu. nije to bas tako lose smisljeno, kad razmotris sve aspekte (ovo nije islo nikome, to ja samo razmisljam na glas  :Grin:  ).

----------


## mikka

uh, dok ja napisem...  :Embarassed:

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ''postoji razlika izmedju 
> planiranog carskog bez trudova 
> planiranog carskog u trudovima 
> hitnog carskog ''
> 
> naravno da postoji......kod planiranog je sve puno ljepse i lakse....sigurniji si...ne boli dok ti stavljaju kateter u trudovima, lakse podneses polozaj za ubrizgati spinalnu i uspiju te na sve pripremiti polako i smireno......
> ...


procitaj sve postove pa ces znati sta sam napisala da je bit poroda.....
evo podsjetnik:
po meni je BIT radanja roditi zivo i zdravo dijete uz minimalnost komplikacija zdravlja mame i djeteta...a ne samo roditi prirodno! 

a i poslije sam govorila da je bolje carski i cijelo vrijeme govorim da se i dijete namuci....npr sam i spomenula vakum...i njegove posljedice kod mene i jos 2 osobe koje znam.....
a vi i dalje vidite citati samo ono sta vam pase!!!!
a kad je porod vec stvar majke prirode ne treba biti specijalista da bi se pisalo svoja misljenja

----------


## mamma Juanita

> po meni je BIT radanja roditi zivo i zdravo dijete uz minimalnost komplikacija zdravlja mame i djeteta


mislim da ćemo se oko ovoga svi ovdje složiti.

dakle, 
ukoliko ne postoje nedvojbene medicinske indikacije za suprotno, 
tzv. _prirodni porod_ =_neometani vaginalni porod bez medicinskih intervencija,
 pokazuje se kao najsigurniji i za majku i dijete_.

vaginalni, medikalizirani, ometani interventni porod *nije prirodni porod* i *nije najsigurniji* za majku i dijete.
 često na ovoj vagi kao sigurniji prevagne carski rez, što ovisi o kojem se radi stupnju intervencija uvaginalni porod (vakuum ekstrakcija npr. sigurno nije sigurnija za dijete od carskog reza).

----------


## anchie76

Super si to objasnila MamaJu  :Klap:

----------


## mamma Juanita

nadam se  :Smile: 
čini mi se da oko ovoga ima puno nesporazuma.

----------


## mikka

> vaginalni, medikalizirani, ometani interventni porod *nije isto što i prirodni porod* i *nije nasjigurniji* za majku i dijete.


dakako da nije, to je cisto mucenje, znam iz prve ruke  :Sad:  

uostalom, to dokazuje i podatak da veliki broj takvih poroda na kraju zavrsi kao hitni carski, kao sto sam skoro i ja zavrsila, da nisam imala, kako ono kazu, vise srece nego pameti  :Grin:

----------


## Danka_

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ALi se ZNA, znanost je dokazala da CR nosi odredjene rizike i za mamu i za dijete..
> 
> 
> tko ZNA? koja znanost? poneko istraživanje koje se objavi negdje u americi?


necu se peljati u temu jer nisam dovoljno upucena, samo opaska o tome gdje se publiciraju rezultati istrazivanja: 

sorcie, "objaviti nesto negdje u Americi" objektivno nije diskvalifikacija, bas obrnuto 8). slazem se s tobom da je anchie76 trebala navesti reference.  :Smile:  



netko gore rece: zadovoljna mama = zadovoljno dijete. cini mi se ipak da vise odgovara istini zadovoljno dijete = zadovoljna mama.

----------


## single

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  anchie76 prvotno napisa
> ...


jel ga bas trazite iglu u sijenu...nevjerojatno..tu netko ne moze napisati nesto a da se odmah ne trazi drukcije tumacenje rijeci.....naravno da je i ona tako mislila.....mislim o tome...zadovoljna mama = zadovoljno dijete. cini mi se ipak da vise odgovara istini zadovoljno dijete = zadovoljna mama....
pa nevjerojatno...svi tezino istom..tu se radi o mnogim razlicitim karakterima, okolnostima i slucajevima i ne mogu se svi po istome ravnati..pa niti ne treba osudivati druge...
svi imamo isti cilj
RODITI ZIVO I ZDRAVO DIJETE...i zasto ne misliti isto na sebe da poslije budemo u formi brinuti za to dijete???????

----------


## mama courage

> mi ovdje samo raspravljamo o nekim prednostima, nedostatcima, opcenitoj informiranosti


  :Rolling Eyes:  mikka, tapšanje po junačkim plećima teško da se može nazvati raspravom. na jednu singlicu (nomen est omen) vas se nameračilo nekoliko koje ste rodile prirodnim putem ili po partijskom zadatku to namjeravate i onda udri citiranje mantri o snazi ženskog tijela, ljubavnm hormonima, naravno deklarativno ne glorificirajući, niti omalovažavajući nikoga (selig, wer's glaubt). 




> tu se radi o mnogim razlicitim karakterima, okolnostima i slucajevima i ne mogu se svi po istome ravnati


upravo to.
previše nas je žena različitog karaktera, povijesti, mentaliteta (ne znam zašto i to ne bi bilo od važnosti ?!), previše različitih okolnosti da bi se sve moglo svesti pod zajednički nazivnik i dati isklesati na kamenu kao da se u najmanju ruku radi o 10 rodinih zapovijedi. a gle, izvan ovog foruma, postoji također mogućnost informiranja, nije to samo ekskluzivitet ovog virtualnog prostora.

o _nedvojbenim medicinskim indikacijama_ trebaju odlučiti stručni ljudi u trenutku kad je pitanje aktualno, sve ostalo je da ne velim što.

Ja sam udruga, forum tvoj, nemoj imati druge forume uz mene! 
Ne uzimaj cjepiva uzalud! 
Sjeti se da imaš dvije sise za dojenje! 
Poštuj odenta i juula da prirodno rodiš i dobro odgojiš naraštaj! 
Ne porodi medikalizirano!
Ne davaj adaptirano u bočicama!
Ne poželi voziti dijete bez AS! 
Ne poželi odvesti dijete u instituciju! 

 :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

p.s. a sad bi se - kad smo preslušali odu o prirodnom porodu - mogle vratiti i on topic.

----------


## Ancica

> Ima li netko iskustva sa porodom carskim rezom nakon višesatnog "forsiranja" prirodnog poroda? Naime, moje 3 bliske osobe su unatrag 5 godina rađale na taj način, a kako u 6. mjesecu čekam bebu, želim biti spremna na sve opcije....Interesira me, ako  itko zna, zbog čega stručni doktori koji imaju po ne znam koliko poroda tjedno ne mogu na vrijeme prepoznati indikacije za carski rez...Ili ne žele? Ili forsiraju pirodno?? pa vani se žene naručuju na datum na carski rez...Da je to tako opsasno valjda se u svijetu to ne bi tako otvoreno dešavalo.....
> Hvala na odgovorima....!


Mislis na ovo? Pa prvo je pitanje (i sigurno nekoliko puta spomenuto) na sto se misli u ovom pitanju kad se govori o "prirodnom porodu". Jel se govori 

o stvarnom prirodnom porodu tijekom kojeg je kasnije radije nego ranije prepoznata potreba carskog 

ili vaginalnom porodu uz niz opravdanih intervencija koji je na kraju ipak opravdano zavrsio carskim 

ili vaginalnom porodu kojeg je niz nepotrebnih intervencija doveo do operacije carskog reza?

----------


## sorciere

na prirodnim porodima je bila prisutna moja prababa, seoska babica. žene su rađale kod kuće, bez medikamenata i intervencija. na žalost, nisam ju uspjela upoznati, a ni saznati baš puno o tome kako se to odvijalo.

čim dođeš u bolnicu - slijede "intervencije", i porod ne može biti prirodan. za početak - ne odvija se u "prirodnom" ambijentu...

sve ostalo - ovisi o prosudbi liječnika. i utjecaju na njih "sa strane". 

kako god okrenuli - nije im lako. naime, jedna "struja" hoće pošto-poto probati vaginalni porod (makar završile na carskom), a druga bi sve dala da se to odmah završi carskim, bez "probe"...

----------


## Saradadevii

> anchie76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  single prvotno napisa
> ...



za dijete je najbolje da se rodi tada kada je spremno da se rodi. 

Jos uvijek nisu otkrili tocan mehanizam pokretanja poroda. Hipoteza je da se radi o hormonima djeteta koji se luce kada su mu pluca sazrela za izvanvodeni zivot, pa onda ti hormoni ili hormon nekako utjecu valjda na hipotalamus majke i podizanje razine oksitocina.

Veliki problem planiranog carskog bez trudova je u tome sto radja dijete vrlo vjerojatno ranije nego sto je dijete spremno da se rodi (to je i problem vecine indukcija pa stoga veliki postotak indukcija i zavrsava hitnim carskim; dijete nije spremno -> majka nije spremna = trudovi se ne uspostavljaju.
Posljedice toga da se dijete rodi a da jos nije spremno da se rodi su poluistrazene, tj. zna se o tome da disanje moze biti otezano (jer pluca nisu dovoljno sazrela), podloznost ovome i onome, ali mnoge druge stvari su nepoznanice. Na primjer, cinjenica da dijete nije bilo izlozeno ni svojim ni majcinim hormonima koji inace orkestriraju porodjaj, vjerojatno ima nekakve posljedice; ma koliko neki banalizirali hormon ljubavi, ipak, ljubav je vazna u ljudskom zivotu pa ga je mudro uzeti u obzir. 

Carski u trudovima koji nije hitan (jer se npr. pretpostavio, ali se zeljeo cekati signal djeteta da je spremno) je zato najbolja opcija kada je carski jedina opcija.
Naravno, o tome kada je jedina opcija, moze se opet sporiti.
Na primjer dijete je u potpunom poprecnom polozaju ili u istinskom polozaju celom (Amerikanke poput Ine briju na to da mogu dijete i iz tog polozaja nekako iskobeljati, ali, kazu drugi, onda to i nije bio pravi brow presentation) ili u istinskoj cefalopelvinoj disproporciji; u svim tim slucajevima nije frka cekati djetetov signal da je spremno biti rodjeno, pustiti trudove da se pokrenu i onda napraviti carski koji nije hitan.

Isto vrijedi i za zadak kada su asistenti neiskusni ili prestraseni vaginalnim zatkom; mogli bi se cekati prirodni trudovi pa tek onda ici na carski.

single, statisticki vecina zadaka su tzv frank, guza izlazi, ne ispadaju noge ili ruke. I ti su najjednostavniji.

Medjutim, ako se puno petlja (povlaci tijelo djeteta, na primjer), i sve to u lezecem polozaju koje suzava zdjelicni otvor, tada zadak postaje opasan.
Ali bitno je to da on nije sam po sebi toliko opasan. Ako postoji neki problem, pri neuznemirenom porodu, bit ce jasno jer porod nece normalno napredovati (oduzit ce se). Tada bi bilo bolje napraviti carski nego pokusavati izvlaciti dijete, vracati noge, ruke (iako, moram priznati da mi ovo nije jasno, footling zadak, s nogom, je isto opcija koja je rizicnija samo po tome sto je veca sansa za prolaps pupkovine jer nema guze da joj zatvori izlaz)

----------


## single

tema je carski rez ako znam dobro citati naslov a sad se tu nasle mudrasice i super i sjajne mame koje su svoju djecu donijele na svijet vaginalnim porodom i tu se drze kao nesto ne znam sta............
svasta!!!!!!
znaci po mnogim postovima si mama vrijedna spomena samo ako si pokusao prorodno..sta je nemoguce u nasim bolnicama.....(zbog intervencija)....a ako si uspio vaginalno super mama si!!!!!!!

a one sta su napravile carski da bi zastitile sebe i dijete nisu vrijedne spomena jer su dale 'izvaditi' svoje dijete.......
ke zaguljena razmisljanja

*uglavnom njanja ako na kraju dode do carskog ne osjecaj se manje vrijedna vec ces svejedno biti super i sjajna mama...a bebica ce biti vise nego super...jer se nije mucila......ne brini sve ce proci u najboljem redu!!!!!!*

----------


## mikka

> mi ovdje samo raspravljamo o nekim prednostima, nedostatcima, opcenitoj informiranosti
> 			
> 		
> 
>   mikka, tapšanje po junačkim plećima teško da se može nazvati raspravom. na jednu singlicu (nomen est omen) vas se nameračilo nekoliko koje ste rodile prirodnim putem ili po partijskom zadatku to namjeravate i onda udri citiranje mantri o snazi ženskog tijela, ljubavnm hormonima, naravno deklarativno ne glorificirajući, niti omalovažavajući nikoga (selig, wer's glaubt).


a cuj, mozda ja krivo citam. ja u svakom slucaju raspravljam, nisam se ni na koga nameracila. kod singlice mi se nije svidjelo sto na temelju par iskustava apsolutno glorificira carski, i cini mi se da bi ga maltene svima preporucila kao definitivno najbolju opciju. mislim da to mozda nije ok, recimo isprepadati zene pricama o mucenju na "prirodnom" (mislim na satroprirodnom, ovom nasem hvaljenom bolnickom porodu koji nema veze s prirodom i prirodnim) porodu, pa kao "bolje vam je da odmah dogovorite carski".

mislim da je korisno znati da zena ne mora dozvoliti da joj osoblje bolnice pretvori porod u mucionu jer im tako pise u tablicama (ista stvar je npr. sa dobivanjem na tezini kod dojenih beba). a time se tema i bavi--forsiranje prirodnog poroda je oksimoron.

naravno da ne mozes nikog "sprijeciti" da obavi elektivni carski ako se bas odlucio, ali mozes pridonijeti da se izbor ipak temelji na odredenim cinjenicama.

ma kaj god da napisem si zvucim glupo. valjda zato kaj ulazim u 9. mjesec :/

----------


## Saradadevii

> p.s. 
> 
> sad će saradadevii pitat ,a tko je ova   
> 
> btw bez  upliva s foruma i bez ne znam kakvog istraživanja, iz priča sam i sama pokopčala da su najnetraumatičniji porod imale moje  bake i prabake koje su rađale u čučećem položaju i bez intervencija
> 
> druga je sad stvar da tada nije bilo perinatalne skrbi
> 
> no to je jednadžba neodređenosti,ako jednu veličinu točno izračunaš ili procijeniš, druga ostaje  skoro pa nepoznanica itd


nisam te odmah prepoznala, kada stalno mijenjas frizure...

da, cini se da ima nesto jako vazno u tom cucecem polozaju.
Kada bi barem, eto , to za prvu ruku "odobrili" u hrvatskim rodilistima. Ustvari, to je cuceci s blagom nagnutoscu prema naprijed. 
Africke urodjenice koje tako uglavnom radjaju, imaju sve "lake" porode.

Moja baba je prvo dijete, mojega tatu, rodila kod kuce, 41., u jednom biokovskom zaseoku; babica se do nje pjeske planinom probijala u noci ilegalno, Talijani bas uveli policijski sat.
Pitam ja babu kako je rodila. Kaze ona lezala je na krevetu, na ledjima, babica joj govorila kako da se namjesti.
Dakle, nista od neinterventnog neuznemirenog poroda....

----------


## Saradadevii

> tema je carski rez ako znam dobro citati naslov a sad se tu nasle mudrasice i super i sjajne mame koje su svoju djecu donijele na svijet vaginalnim porodom i tu se drze kao nesto ne znam sta............
> svasta!!!!!!
> znaci po mnogim postovima si mama vrijedna spomena samo ako si pokusao prorodno..sta je nemoguce u nasim bolnicama.....(zbog intervencija)....a ako si uspio vaginalno super mama si!!!!!!!
> 
> a one sta su napravile carski da bi zastitile sebe i dijete nisu vrijedne spomena jer su dale 'izvaditi' svoje dijete.......
> ke zaguljena razmisljanja
> 
> *uglavnom njanja ako na kraju dode do carskog ne osjecaj se manje vrijedna vec ces svejedno biti super i sjajna mama...a bebica ce biti vise nego super...jer se nije mucila......ne brini sve ce proci u najboljem redu!!!!!!*


nadam se da ovo nije reakcija na moj post.
Stvarno mi je strano razmisljanje o super ili manje super mamama, pogotovo sto se tice radjanja.

----------


## single

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				mi ovdje samo raspravljamo o nekim prednostima, nedostatcima, opcenitoj informiranosti
> ...


smiri se malo...pa nitko ne glorificira carski...ako procitas sve postove vidjeti ces da sam napisala da je najljepse prirodno kao se moze i ako nema komplikacija...ali ako ima zasto ne napraviti carski...pa sta ste toliko zapele protiv carskog?
zar mi time svoju djecu mucimo, unakazujemo, ili sta????????
im oduzimamo sta? ih maltretiramo?
ne znam koje su vama cinjenice toliko zapeti protiv carskog..a ako i ides pokusati u bolnicu znas da u 90% nece to biti prorodno pokusavanje
..vec interventno sa svim i svacim sta je uzasan sok za dijete i za majku

----------


## Maja

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


single, ako netko na ovom topicu neprestano spominje mučenje i maltretiranje djece u porodu onda si to ti - i to u kontekstu vaginalnog poroda.

----------


## Tanči

Čitam sve ovo i s mnogim mišljenjima se slažem,ali s jednim iz kojeg se iščitava da je carski rješenje za izbjeći trudove se nikako ne slažem.
Ja sam trudove iskusila i iako su vraški boljeli,drago mi je da sam ih osjetila.Žao mi je što nisam čula prvi plač,jer sam bila u totalnoj anesteziji,ali iako sam se jako bojala carskog(zbog moje mame,koja je mene rodila na carski nakon dva dana mrcvarenja i poslije se mjesecima oporavljala,a tek da vidite ožiljak...užasan je,cijeli trbuh joj je rasporen,po dužini  :Sad:  ) na kraju ja sam jako zadovoljna i sve je ispalo super.Nije mi žao što nisam rodila drugačije,niti se smatram manje vrijednom,jedino,ponavljam,mi jako nedostaje taj prvi djetetov plač,prvi udah,vrisak,dodir....

----------


## sorciere

> Stvarno mi je strano razmisljanje o super ili manje super mamama, pogotovo sto se tice radjanja.


činjenica je da ovaj "članak" i dalje stoji na portalu. 

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=135&Show=779





> Zeljela si da ti se ocituje urednica rubrike, sto je Porod, o tome je li to sluzbeni stav udruge, o cemu sam ti se ocitovala. 
> 
> Ako te sada zanima zasto je to sada na portalu, a u vezi ovoga 
> 
> _Citat: 
> ako nije (sluzbeni stav udruge) - onda tekstu nije mjesto na portalu._  
> 
> odgovor je da se na portalu ne objavljuju samo sluzbeni stavovi udruge.


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ght=carski+rez

ako nije službeni stav udruge, znači da je nečiji privatni. ti si (bar pred godinu dana) bila urednica, i članak je ostao. 

kakav zaključak trebam iz toga izvući?

(ovo nema ništa osobno s tobom, ili nekom drugom osobom - već sa (nečijim) stavovima o cr-u. čijim - to bi bilo zgodno saznati.)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tema je carski rez ako znam dobro citati naslov a sad se tu nasle mudrasice i super i sjajne mame koje su svoju djecu donijele na svijet vaginalnim porodom i tu se drze kao nesto ne znam sta............
> svasta!!!!!!
> znaci po mnogim postovima si mama vrijedna spomena samo ako si pokusao prorodno..sta je nemoguce u nasim bolnicama.....(zbog intervencija)....a ako si uspio vaginalno super mama si!!!!!!!
> 
> a one sta su napravile carski da bi zastitile sebe i dijete nisu vrijedne spomena jer su dale 'izvaditi' svoje dijete.......
> ke zaguljena razmisljanja
> ...


ja se nadam da je takvo razmišljanje strano i svima nama na ovom forumu i da nema potrebe da se s tom ping pong lopticom neprestano dobacujemo.
pričamo ovdje o tome koji način poroda je sigurniji i "zdraviji" za majku i dijete (ili negdje drugdje-koja prehrana, koji način odgoja, itd., a različite smo i nemoguće je da nam svima treba/odgovara/suđeno, whatever isto), a ne tko je veća super mama.


> čim dođeš u bolnicu - slijede "intervencije", i porod ne može biti prirodan. za početak - ne odvija se u "prirodnom" ambijentu...


istina, ali može se (ipak) roditi i u bolnici skoro pa prirodno, barem bez medikamenata. mnoge žene na ovom forumu (mahom drugorotke) su u tome i uspjele.
dijelom zahvaljujući svojoj pripremi.
kažem dijelom, jer nekada ni to nije dovoljno, ali svakako podiže šansu .




> sve ostalo - ovisi o prosudbi liječnika. i utjecaju na njih "sa strane". 
> 
> kako god okrenuli - nije im lako. naime, jedna "struja" hoće pošto-poto probati vaginalni porod (makar završile na carskom), a druga bi sve dala da se to odmah završi carskim, bez "probe".. .


eto, idealno bi bilo ono u sredini  :Wink: , dakle generalno težiti prirodnom, ali ne po svaku cijenu.
i jedno i drugo je zapravo zamka, jer porod nije projekt kojim se apsolutno da upravljati i ako ga tako gledaš, lako možeš ostati razočarana.

nije lako doktorima s nama, niti nama s njima, kad ni oni sami (a niti mi)ne misle svi isto  :Grin:  .

malo više dijaloga, malo manje (patrijarhalnog i elitističko-snobističkog) patronizioranja, malo više evidence-based medicine u opstetriciji, a manje držanja kao pijan plota šegrtovske  lokalne prakse, pa se stvari polako pomaknu na bolje.

i već (ili bolje reći-napokon) se miču, polako, ali sigurno.

----------


## mikka

> smiri se malo...pa nitko ne glorificira carski...ako procitas sve postove vidjeti ces da sam napisala da je najljepse prirodno kao se moze i ako nema komplikacija...ali ako ima zasto ne napraviti carski...pa sta ste toliko zapele protiv carskog?
> zar mi time svoju djecu mucimo, unakazujemo, ili sta????????
> im oduzimamo sta? ih maltretiramo?
> ne znam koje su vama cinjenice toliko zapeti protiv carskog..a ako i ides pokusati u bolnicu znas da u 90% nece to biti prorodno pokusavanje
> ..vec interventno sa svim i svacim sta je uzasan sok za dijete i za majku


kao prvo, mislim da sam od nas dvije ja ona smirena  :Wink:  

kao drugo, nitko nije zapeo protiv carskog kada se on izvodi s potrebom. to je kao da sam "zapela" protiv transplatacije bubrega, to nema smisla.

zakaj si ti tako osjetljiva kada se napise da je carski potencijalno opasan u slucajevima kada nije potreban? pa to je istina, nema se tu oko cega prepucavati. problem nastaje sto se carski cesto izvodi kada *nije* (bio) potreban.

a kada zena ide u bolnicu moze se informirati o porodu i svojim pravima i sama organizirati da porod za nju bude lijepo i neinterventno iskustvo, o tome i pisemo *njanji* koja je topik i otvorila.

----------


## mikka

i opet, dok ja napisem, dode mammaJu i sve lijepo objasni.  :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma Juanita

sorcie, vidim da te taj topic/tekst i dalje boli.

raspravljalo se o tome već na nekoliko topica i nismo se svi složili oko toga da je taj tekst uvredljiv/povređujuć za žene koje su rodile carskim.
ti smatraš da jest (legitimno, dakako), dio nas ne misli tako, uključujućiu i uredništvo portala (također legitimno).
ni udruga primalja recimo nije smatrala taj tekst uvredljivim, jer je i na njihovom portalu, ali to je zapravo tu manje važno.
zar ćemo se opet, po ne znam koji put, ići raspravljati oko tog teksta?
ne slažemo se oko toga i što sad, navlačit ćemo to u nedogled?
ako ti je ta "situacija" argument da dio nas segregira žene po načinu na koji su rodile, što se mene tiče, vjeruj u to. ako možeš u to vjerovati.
ja znam da ja tako ne razmišljam i nadam se da to dovoljno jasno obrazlažem u svojim postovima.

----------


## mikka

hm, tekst i je napisan malo "nabrusenim" tonom, i meni time nazalost gubi na vjerodostojnosti. bas sam ga ponovo procitala. sigurno ima neki koji na strucan nacin objasnjava problematiku carskog a bez ovih "nuspojava". mozda bi takav vise odgovarao. ali sta cu, kad nisam urednik portala :/

----------


## mamma Juanita

na portalu ima različitih tekstova, ne pašu svi tekstovi svima.
i ja bih sada mogla krenut nabrajat neke koji meni ne pašu  :Wink: .

ali zaista, stvarno, fakat, pliz, nemojmo opet o tom tekstu, jer to ovdje nije tema.
postoji topic, bolje rečeno nekoliko topica, gdje se o tome ranije raspravljalo.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Stvarno mi je strano razmisljanje o super ili manje super mamama, pogotovo sto se tice radjanja.
> 
> 
> činjenica je da ovaj "članak" i dalje stoji na portalu. 
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=135&Show=779
> ...


Mislim da stogod ti napisem, ti neces biti zadovoljna.

ja sam jos uvijek urednica Poroda i tekst stoji (bez navodnika) jer ja ne vidim opravdanog razloga da ga micem. Stalno se razvlaci taj jedan paragraf u kojem se rezanje i vadjene  i ne radjanje (s navodnicima; to je u pravopisu znacajna punktuacija koja nesto govori) nalazi u odredjenom kontekstu cijeloga teksta, a ne kao neka zasebna tvrdnja. 

RAdi se o Americi, o suludom postotku carskog, o suludom postotku carskog bez medicinske indikacije, o zdravstvenom sustavu kojemu se financijski isplati raditi carske i konacno o Wagneru, Amerikancu koji kritizira takav sustav i upotrebom takvih rijeci zeli ukazati na ozbiljnost situacije i velicinu problema a ne na podobnost majke.

Tekst nema nikakve veze sa super i manje super mamama.
Ako ikoga kritizira, onda kritizira sustav (ne majke) koji prikazuje carski kao laku i sigurnu opcijiu i koji ih dijeli sakom i kapom, bez medicinskih indikacija.

----------


## sorciere

> RAdi se o Americi, o suludom postotku carskog, o suludom postotku carskog bez medicinske indikacije, o zdravstvenom sustavu kojemu se financijski isplati raditi carske i konacno o Wagneru, Amerikancu koji kritizira takav sustav i upotrebom takvih rijeci zeli ukazati na ozbiljnost situacije i velicinu problema a ne na podobnost majke.


a gdje MI živimo? u americi? 

rado te čitam, ali dok god taj AMERIČKI tekst stoji na portalu - imaš pravo! NEĆU biti zadovoljna!

----------


## Saradadevii

Pa zivimo pod njihovim utjecajem.
Imperijalisti 21. stoljeca.
Sto tamo danas, kod nas mozda sutra ili preksutra.
(Sto kod njih danas, u VB navecer)

----------


## sorciere

> *Pa zivimo pod njihovim utjecajem*.
> Imperijalisti 21. stoljeca.
> Sto tamo danas, kod nas mozda sutra ili preksutra.
> (Sto kod njih danas, u VB navecer)


 :? 

tko to živi pod njihovim utjecajem? kako to živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? da li svi živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? na temelju čega zaključuješ da živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? definiraj "njihov utjecaj"...

"živimo" ne označava nikog, a gura sve u isti koš. universal quantifier... ili možda lack of referential index...??


p.s. "danas i sutra" - je očito relativan pojam... 






> *izvori koji potkrjepljuju ovaj članak su iz 1994 do 1999. godine* - a oni su (pretpostavljam) proučavali bar 10 godina unatrag - da bi imali kakve-takve utemeljene podatke. znači da su neki podaci stari minimum 20 godina. 
> 
> http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...ogyinbirth.asp 
> 
> Sources of Information for Technology in Birth 
> 
> Enkin, M. et al. (*1995*). A Guide to Effective Care in Pregnancy and Childbirth. Oxford, England: Oxford University Press. 
> Goer, H. (*1995*). Obstetric Myths Versus Research Realities: A Guide to the Medical Literature. Westpoint, CT: Bergin & Garvey 
> Olsen, O. (*1997*, March). Meta-analysis of the Safety of Home Birth. Birth; 24(1)4-13. 
> ...

----------


## Saradadevii

ekonomski model i onda sve ono sto on povlaci (nacin zivota, arhitektura, vrijednosti itd...)
Vjerojatno ti je poznato koliko su juznoamericki politicki sustavi pod utjecajem SAD-a; zanimljivo je da su tamo stope carskoga, iukljucujuci i  ovoga bez med. indikacije, jako visoke. 
Uvijek se spominje Brazil u kojemu je prosijek oko 40 posto, s time da se cifra u nekim privatnim penje i do 80 posto carskih od ukupnog broja porodjaja.

Tamo se carski reklamira kao nacin da se "rodnica ocuva vjecno mladom", a da bi doskocili cinjenici, navodno dokazanoj znanstveno da se djeca rodjena carskim imaju vise problema s disnim putevima zbog neistiskivanja, smislili su u Brazilu i nacin kako da se to korigira, razvili su specijalnu tehniku pri kojoj opstreticar prilikom poradjanja djeteta provlaci njegovu glavicu kroz svoje ruke, onak, malo stiscuci, i tako imitira onaj evolucijski nacin dolazenja na svijet.

----------


## paid

moram se uključiti i reći da ste mene i prije samog poroda obeshrabrile i da se osjećam manje vrijednom jer moj dr isključivo predlaže carski zbog zadka plus velika beba.


nekoliko puta sam pisala o ovome i svaki put sam dobila odgovore tipa-možda se okrene, nije valjda tako veliki, potrži drugo mišljenje, trebala bi pokušati vaginalno, otiđi 500 km daleko-u ri ili vž.

ja sam čak rekla doktorici da želim pokušati isključivo prirodno, na što mi je ona odgovorila da je nemoguće i da mi to neće dopustiti,.

zar ću stvarno pogriješiti ako odem na carski bez pokušaja?????

meni je samo trebalo priznanje da su ovo dovoljne indikacije za carski, a nisam ih dobila

----------


## mamma Juanita

> zar ću stvarno pogriješiti ako odem na carski bez pokušaja?????
> 
> meni je samo trebalo priznanje da su ovo dovoljne indikacije za carski, a nisam ih dobila


paid, pitala si za mišljenje, zar ovo nije fair enough?


> to ti jako ovisi o babici/doktoru.
> ako nemaju iskustva s vaginalnim zatkom i forsiraju uobičajeni hrvatski protokol (ležanje, nekretanje, drip isl), onda bolje carski.
> ako pak nađeš nekoga tko ima iskustva i volje(možda Varaždin ili Rijeka?), onda bi vrijedilo pokušat vaginalno.
> no odluka je na koncu na tebi, važno je ono sa čime se ti najsigurnije osjećaš.

----------


## paid

ovo je bilo u potpunpsti fair ---no nije ovo bio jedini odgovor naq moje nedoumice-u biti bio je jedini ovakvog karaktera koji me je koliko-toliko smirio-i hvala na tome.

----------


## single

> moram se uključiti i reći da ste mene i prije samog poroda obeshrabrile i da se osjećam manje vrijednom jer moj dr isključivo predlaže carski zbog zadka plus velika beba.
> 
> 
> nekoliko puta sam pisala o ovome i svaki put sam dobila odgovore tipa-možda se okrene, nije valjda tako veliki, potrži drugo mišljenje, trebala bi pokušati vaginalno, otiđi 500 km daleko-u ri ili vž.
> 
> ja sam čak rekla doktorici da želim pokušati isključivo prirodno, na što mi je ona odgovorila da je nemoguće i da mi to neće dopustiti,.
> 
> zar ću stvarno pogriješiti ako odem na carski bez pokušaja?????
> 
> meni je samo trebalo priznanje da su ovo dovoljne indikacije za carski, a nisam ih dobila


moje indikacije su bile iste...i ja sam pristala i danas *mi nije niti malo zao*, niti malcice....zbog toga neces biti niti manje vrijedna ni nista...vec ces biti kao i svaka druga mama sjajna..posebna i ako pristanes odmah barem sve znas i cujes djetetov prvi glasic, vidis ga odmah..poljubis......a ako ides pokusavati a imas indikacije da neces moci...biti ces rascijepana na sve strane a carski se onda vecinom izvede pod totalnom anestezijom..sta je puno gore i za dijete i za tebe

no ti sama vidi sa sobom i ne slusaj savjete drugih vec svoju intuiciju i vidi sama kako se osjecas...svi se razlikujemo jedni od drugih.....i mislim da svatko treba imati pravo izbora.....zato lijepo vidi sa sobom i izvazi sve solucije...i sta god izabrala nece biti krivo....nece biti pogresno

evo sada  :Love:  i samo napred....

ja sam moju bebu rodila carskim i opet sam jako ponosna na sebe...iako nije prirodni opet je jedan veliki dozivljaj..pogotovo ako si budan.....

a one prica kako je nekad netko imao cijeli trbuh razrezan na to se ne obaziri...to je bili nekad...a danas se rez nakon carskog ni ne vidi.....

dobro sve izvazi i vidi koliko si spremna na sta...i ne slusaj druge nego sebe...drugi ti mogu dati koji savjet no *ti budi ona koja ima kljucnu rijec*

----------


## single

> kao prvo, mislim da sam od nas dvije ja ona smirena  
> 
> kao drugo, nitko nije zapeo protiv carskog kada se on izvodi s potrebom. to je kao da sam "zapela" protiv transplatacije bubrega, to nema smisla.
> 
> zakaj si ti tako osjetljiva kada se napise da je carski potencijalno opasan u slucajevima kada nije potreban? pa to je istina, nema se tu oko cega prepucavati. problem nastaje sto se carski cesto izvodi kada *nije* (bio) potreban.
> 
> a kada zena ide u bolnicu moze se informirati o porodu i svojim pravima i sama organizirati da porod za nju bude lijepo i neinterventno iskustvo, o tome i pisemo *njanji* koja je topik i otvorila.


nisam osjetljiva na to vec sam osjetljiva na to sta se sad tu traze opravdanja mama koje su napravile carski...danas svatko ima pravo svog izbora..ima mnogih koje su zbog straha napravile i platile carski, ni one opet nisu vrijedne...svatko ima pravo izbora i odluciti sta zeli....a ne treba se tu odmah optuzivati one koje su ga napravile!

ja sam jako smirena samo iznosim svoje misljenje.....

o mucenju djece sam pisala...pa i istina je da se djeca namuce kad se forsira vaginalni porod a kad su tu komplikacije...to je potpuna istina...mozete vi reci sta god hocete......ako sve ide u tijeku i dijete lijepo izade vani to nije mucenje....ma kad ih vade na vakum pa kad uspiju pogurati nogicu ga guraju nazad unutra itd.....neda mi se ni spominjati druge stvari itekako se onda namuce
kad su tu komplikacije i kad se ide naknadno na carski dijete je itekako namuceno...to je moje misljenje........a sad ono da ne udahne punim plucima mislim da su to gluposti...mozda se i desi kod manje djece koja su malena rodena i puno prije vremena

----------


## willow_tree

> Ima li netko iskustva sa porodom carskim rezom nakon višesatnog "forsiranja" prirodnog poroda? Naime, moje 3 bliske osobe su unatrag 5 godina rađale na taj način, a kako u 6. mjesecu čekam bebu, želim biti spremna na sve opcije....Interesira me, ako  itko zna, zbog čega stručni doktori koji imaju po ne znam koliko poroda tjedno ne mogu na vrijeme prepoznati indikacije za carski rez...Ili ne žele? Ili forsiraju pirodno?? pa vani se žene naručuju na datum na carski rez...Da je to tako opsasno valjda se u svijetu to ne bi tako otvoreno dešavalo.....
> Hvala na odgovorima....!


meni je bilo ovako:

pukao vodenjak u 04:30, otišla u bolnicu oko 05:30 (trebalo mi da shvatim o čemu se radi!), oko pol 9-9 dobila drip, pa nešto da ne boli, u 12 mi dali epidur. (ne sjećam se niti kako sam došla do rađaone, niti da su me išta pitali, ničega...). u pola 14 h sam bila skroz otvorena, ali je bebe cijelo vrijeme bio na -3. šta to znači niti danas ne znam! md je bio  samnom, pa smo se malo zezali i spavali. oko 17 h pustila me epidur., ali se bebe nije uopće micao sa tih -3. u 20 h su mi rekli da ako želim mogu čekati još 10 sati, možda se nešto desi, a možda i ne, a ako želim mogu ne carski. htjela sam prirodan porod i da md bude uz nas, ali me je bilo strah za bebicu, jer mi je sve dugo trajalo, vodenjak je davno puknuo i nisam htjela da ga izvlače na vakum. i tako nakon puuuunnnoooo sati u  20:45 se rodio mali fran! bila sam budna i sve pratila, pogađali smo izvođače pjesama na radiju...jedino mi je bilo žao što ga nisam vidjela skoro 2 dana, jer sam zbog stanjene maternice na jednom dijelu morala biti duže na intenzivnoj - bojali su se da ću jako krvarit. što se tiče osjećaja radi poroda carskim, ja dugo vremena nisam uopće mogla reći da sam rodila. imala sam osjećaj da ja osobno nisam ništa napravila - legla na stol i izvadili bebu. s vremenom sam to prihvatila. sad čekamo drugog dečkića (08/08 ) i ne znam kakav si porod želim.

----------


## iridana2666

ne razumijem zašto se žena mora mučiti satima u trudovima, osjetiti bol, ne moći sjediti normalno niti otići na WC bez užasnih bolova, a da bi sa ponosom rekla da je rodila  :?  Ja imam dvije divne cure i rodila sam i jednu i drugu, htjela sam carski, dobila ga (elektivni) i ne bi se mijenjala za nikakve trudove niti prirodan porod. Na pamet mi nije padalo da prolazim kroz torturu trudova. Za carski se ne moram objašnjavati - tako sam htjela, što sam htjela to sam dobila (i platila), moje tijelo, moja volja. Ne moram se nikom opravdavati. Meni je to bio predivan porod i osjećala sam se kao kraljica nakon njega. Nakon vaginalnog sam se osjećala poniženo, uvrijeđeno, oštećeno i još uvijek se tako osjećam. Dajem za pravo onim ženama koje se odluče na carski (a ima ih više nego što se misli).

----------


## iridana2666

I da - nedavno sam čitala na jednoj internetskoj stranici 'obstetrician'-a da se oko 40% žena doktorica odlučuje na carski. Što vam to govori? I moja (koja mi je radila elektivni) je rodila na carski.

----------


## mama courage

dok nisam došla na ovaj forum uopće mi nije palo na pamet da porod svog djeteta gledam kao vađenje nje iz moje utrobe :? , a kamo li da ja nisam tome ništa doprinijela (ako ništa život sam svoj stavila na kocku), niti sam se razmišljala o tome hoće li mi dijete imati promjene na mozgu zbog carskog kao takvog (ne zbog mogućih komplikacija), a kamo li da sam maštala o mojoj ženskoj snazi i da bih trebala ići na vaginalni porod jer koliko vidim "neospornih" kontraindikacija u mom slučaju nije bilo :? ... nisam nikad dovela u pitanje moj porod niti se opteretila time, al je fascinantno vidjeti koliko to drugi čine. na svu sreću se majčinstvo ne sastoji samo od poroda, inače ne bih bila jedina koja bih mogla odmah skočit sa savskog mosta.

----------


## single

> ne razumijem zašto se žena mora mučiti satima u trudovima, osjetiti bol, ne moći sjediti normalno niti otići na WC bez užasnih bolova, a da bi sa ponosom rekla da je rodila  :?  Ja imam dvije divne cure i rodila sam i jednu i drugu, htjela sam carski, dobila ga (elektivni) i ne bi se mijenjala za nikakve trudove niti prirodan porod. Na pamet mi nije padalo da prolazim kroz torturu trudova. Za carski se ne moram objašnjavati - tako sam htjela, što sam htjela to sam dobila (i platila), moje tijelo, moja volja. Ne moram se nikom opravdavati. Meni je to bio predivan porod i osjećala sam se kao kraljica nakon njega. Nakon vaginalnog sam se osjećala poniženo, uvrijeđeno, oštećeno i još uvijek se tako osjećam. Dajem za pravo onim ženama koje se odluče na carski (a ima ih više nego što se misli).


bravo! i ja sam se sjajno osjecala nakon carskog a i moj carevic koji se je tako rodio!
i ja stalno ovdje tupim da zasto se izlagati torturi trudova ako se zna da nece to biti laki porod za bebu i mamu???????????
tu mnogi tvrde da se treba pokusati itd...ma sta se treba pokusati? vidjeti do koje granice ce beba izdrzati??????ne mama jer mamu nitko ne pita vec u nju ubrizgavaju svakakve medicine za bolove te za ovo te za ono i svasta izvadaju...ja mislim da danas nije nimalo potrebno izlagati se takvoj torturi ako postoje indikacije da ce biti komplikacije....netko kaze da zadak nije dovoljna indikacija...nekome nije...ali meni je i predovoljna pogotovo ako se radi o velikoj bebi i nije mi nimalo zao sta sam napravila carski.....svejedno sam se osjecala kao da sam rodila...osjetila sam se tako ispunjeno kad sam vidjela moju bebicu....

----------


## sirius

> I da - nedavno sam čitala na jednoj internetskoj stranici 'obstetrician'-a da se oko 40% žena doktorica odlučuje na carski. Što vam to govori? I moja (koja mi je radila elektivni) je rodila na carski.


Meni to govori da nisu naučile ništa osim onog što im se nudilo na fakultetu i da su u strahu o postupaka svojih kolega(tj. procedura kojima su i same pribjegavala tokom rada).

----------


## single

> dok nisam došla na ovaj forum uopće mi nije palo na pamet da porod svog djeteta gledam kao vađenje nje iz moje utrobe :? , a kamo li da ja nisam tome ništa doprinijela (ako ništa život sam svoj stavila na kocku), niti sam se razmišljala o tome hoće li mi dijete imati promjene na mozgu zbog carskog kao takvog (ne zbog mogućih komplikacija), a kamo li da sam maštala o mojoj ženskoj snazi i da bih trebala ići na vaginalni porod jer koliko vidim "neospornih" kontraindikacija u mom slučaju nije bilo :? ... nisam nikad dovela u pitanje moj porod niti se opteretila time, al je fascinantno vidjeti koliko to drugi čine. na svu sreću se majčinstvo ne sastoji samo od poroda, inače ne bih bila jedina koja bih mogla odmah skočit sa savskog mosta.


i ja odmah za tobom  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ma meni ni sada kad sam na ovom forumu ne pada na pamet da tako mislim o svom porodu...mislim da sam itekako doprinjela..ja sma ta koja je radila kontrole, nosila bebu 9 mjeseci........porod se ne sastoji samo od kljucnog trenutka vec od cijele trudnoce...po mom misljenju...

kako god bili ja se osjecam fenomenalno i nimalo me ne grize savjest jer nisam prepustila dijete i sebe torturi necega sta bi na kraju opet u 90 % slucaja zavrsilo carskim....

iridana2666 je napisala/o: 
I da - nedavno sam čitala na jednoj internetskoj stranici 'obstetrician'-a da se oko 40% žena doktorica odlučuje na carski. Što vam to govori? I moja (koja mi je radila elektivni) je rodila na carski. 
to meni govori da ni one nisu lude...vec da znaju kakvi su porodi kod komplikacija i da znaju koja je to tortura.........

----------


## Deaedi

> dok nisam došla na ovaj forum uopće mi nije palo na pamet da porod svog djeteta gledam kao vađenje nje iz moje utrobe :? , a kamo li da ja nisam tome ništa doprinijela (ako ništa život sam svoj stavila na kocku), niti sam se razmišljala o tome hoće li mi dijete imati promjene na mozgu zbog carskog kao takvog (ne zbog mogućih komplikacija), a kamo li da sam maštala o mojoj ženskoj snazi i da bih trebala ići na vaginalni porod jer koliko vidim "neospornih" kontraindikacija u mom slučaju nije bilo :? ... nisam nikad dovela u pitanje moj porod niti se opteretila time, al je fascinantno vidjeti koliko to drugi čine. na svu sreću se majčinstvo ne sastoji samo od poroda, inače ne bih bila jedina koja bih mogla odmah skočit sa savskog mosta.


Potpis!  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Pa zivimo pod njihovim utjecajem*.
> Imperijalisti 21. stoljeca.
> Sto tamo danas, kod nas mozda sutra ili preksutra.
> (Sto kod njih danas, u VB navecer)
> 
> 
> ...






> *ekonomski model i onda sve ono sto on povlaci (nacin zivota, arhitektura, vrijednosti itd...)Vjerojatno ti je poznato koliko su juznoamericki politicki sustavi pod utjecajem SAD-a*;


na koje pitanje (od navedenih) se odnosi tvoj odgovor???
tko
kako
da li svi
na temelju čega
definiraj



koliko je meni poznato - hrvatska (zemlja u kojoj mi živimo), nalazi se u europi... 

zabole me ona (vječno mlada) stvar za brazil i njihov način istiskivanja zraka...  :?

----------


## single

Saradadevii je napisala/o: 
ekonomski model i onda sve ono sto on povlaci (nacin zivota, arhitektura, vrijednosti itd...)Vjerojatno ti je poznato koliko su juznoamericki politicki sustavi pod utjecajem SAD-a;  

kakve to veze ima sa nama? sa hrvatskom? sa europom?
kakve veze arhitektura i te stvari imaju sa porodom?
danas svatko tko ima pravo izbora rada kako osjeca da je najbolje a to nema ni najmanje veze sa Amerikom...i ja mislim da nijedan izbor nije za osudivanje i za proglasavanje krivim!

kakave veze ima juzna amerika sa nama? juzna amerika je zapravo dio sad...zaljepljene zu zajedno blizu su si....ma kakve veze im sa nama???
ono sta nam pase cemo usvojiti a ono sta ne necemo...a uostalom stvar poroda se ne moze gledati u globalizaciji i usporedivati sa drugima...svatko od nas je poseban svoj slucaj i svatko za sebe zna najbolje izabrati

----------


## anchie76

> a uostalom stvar poroda se ne moze gledati u globalizaciji i usporedivati sa drugima...svatko od nas je poseban svoj slucaj i svatko za sebe zna najbolje izabrati


stvarno mi je nevjerojatno da zaista mislis da porod nema veze s globalizacijom  :?

----------


## mikka

> tko to živi pod njihovim utjecajem? kako to živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? da li svi živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? na temelju čega zaključuješ da živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? definiraj "njihov utjecaj"...


pa priznali smo kosovo, nismo li?  :Grin:  

ajde, sorci, cijeli svijet, na zalost, zivi pod njihovim utjecajem. a sto se medicine tice, tu su "neprikosnoveni", jel. mozda zato jer svi mladi strucnjaci iz ostalih zemalja idu tamo raditi..  :Wink:  

single, ti imas ogromnu predrasudu prema prirodnom porodu. procitaj price s portala o curama koje su rodile u humanim uvjetima--nema ni traga izmucenosti, iscrpljenosti.. zene su drugi dan (ili isti dan, da budem preciznija) sjedile na svojim guzicama, jele dorucak, kao da se nije nista dogodilo.

i stvarno bi vec mogla poceti izostavljati dio sa "vise" ili "manje vrijednim" zenama ovisno o tome kako su rodile, jer vec pomalo pretjerujes, nemoj se ljutiti.

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a uostalom stvar poroda se ne moze gledati u globalizaciji i usporedivati sa drugima...svatko od nas je poseban svoj slucaj i svatko za sebe zna najbolje izabrati
> 
> 
> stvarno mi je nevjerojatno da zaista mislis da porod nema veze s globalizacijom  :?


po meni je porod svaki slucaj za sebe jer se svaka zena razlikuje jedna od druge po misljenju po spremnosti, po komplikacijama, po intuiciji po svemu i ne znaci da ako od njih 10 ih je 8 imalo super porod da ce i ove druge 2.ali se zato ni ne treba omalozavati ove druge 2 koje su mozda obavile carskim rezom
ne mozes se globalno ravnati slucajevima oko sebe nego sam sa sobom...sa svojom spremnoscu, sa svojom intuicijom, sa svojim nalazima...itd

----------


## single

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> tko to živi pod njihovim utjecajem? kako to živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? da li svi živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? na temelju čega zaključuješ da živimo pod njihovim utjecajem? definiraj "njihov utjecaj"...
> 
> 
> pa priznali smo kosovo, nismo li?  
> 
> ajde, sorci, cijeli svijet, na zalost, zivi pod njihovim utjecajem. a sto se medicine tice, tu su "neprikosnoveni", jel. mozda zato jer svi mladi strucnjaci iz ostalih zemalja idu tamo raditi..  
> ...


vi ste te koje ste dali mnogima od nas takav dojam da su one koje su rodlie carskim manje vrijedne...itd....

ja nemam nikakve predrasude o prirodnom porodu...vec o beznacajnim pokusajima vaginalnog sa svim intervencijama kad se zna da ce zavrsiti carskim..............
svaka cast onima koje su bile u fit formi osmah...tako bismo sve mi isle radati prirodno...ali ne mozes njih usporedivati sa namu tu koje smo imale nekih indikacija...vecih ili manjih......procitaj onu temu o vakumu sta su onim zenama radili..po meni je ono gore od carskog.......ali ni po njima se ne mozes ravnati.vec svatko sam po sebi........samo sta vamo to ne ide u glavu vec uporno trazite opravdanje za carki....pa i da je netko isao samo iz straha..ima pravo izabrati sebi jalaksi nacin i najtocniji bez da ga se osuduje da je mogla probati

----------


## mikka

ne volim kad me se nepravedno trpa u kos zbog neceg sto nisam rekla. ja apsolutno nikog ne omalovazavam niti sam ikad pomislila/rekla da je zena manje vrijedna jer je rodena/rodila/rodit ce na carski, tako da se nadam da mi se ti epiteti vise nece krpati.

sta su radili zenama na topiku o vakumu je iskljucivo doktorska.. pa da kazem, pogreska. sta ja tu mogu? pa i mene su iskasapili na mom induciranom porodu. zato sam se u meduvremenu informirala, i vise nego dovoljno, znam da je prirodan porod moguc, da nije bolan, i znam da necu dozvoliti da zbog necije ukalupljenosti zavrsim na bilo indukciji bilo carskom--ako bas ne budem morala. a *morati* se razlikuje od doktora do doktora, od rodilje do rodilje, babice do babice.. samo to je ono sto pricamo. ako recimo doktor kaze "beba je okrenuta na zadak, morat cete na carski" a ima hrpe evidentiranih slucajeva da se bebe rode na zadak bez carskog (i opcenito ikakvih komplikacija), onda bi rodilja o kojoj se radi to trebala znati, jel. ako u ovom sto sam napisala ima nesto iz cega ces shvatiti da ja omalovazavam "carice", idem se odmah objesiti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> *vi* ste te koje ste dali mnogima od nas takav dojam da su one koje su rodlie carskim manje vrijedne ...itd....



tko smo to "mi" ?
*čime* je to netko od tih "nas"(?) ostavio dojam da su one koje su rodile carskim manje vrijedne?





> procitaj onu temu o vakumu sta su onim zenama radili..po meni je ono gore od carskog......


pa to nitko ni ne spori  :? .



> samo sta vamo to ne ide u glavu vec uporno trazite opravdanje za carki....


 :? 




> pa i da je netko isao samo iz straha..ima pravo izabrati sebi jalaksi nacin i najtocniji bez da ga se osuduje da je mogla probati


*tko osuđuje???*

onaj tekst?
uredništvo rode koje ga je izabralo?
 ili nešto treće?

nevjerojatnomi je kako se uvijek oko istih stvari, opet i opet i opet, vrtimo u krug i rasipamo energiju stvarajući neke nebulozne antagonizme, umjesto da zbijemo redove i radimo na *promjeni sustava koji za sve nas nije dobar*, i iz čije pozitivne transformacije bi SVI imali korist
-i djeca 
i one koje žele roditi sasvim prirodno 
i one koje rađaju carskim rezom
pa i obitelj i društvo u cjelini

----------


## mama courage

hoće li mi netko objasniti zašto je uopće bitno odakle taj tekst potiče ?! :? po meni može slobodno iz tunguzije poticati ili govoriti o carskom u burkini faso, bitnije mi je gdje je sve objavljen - između ostalog i na rodinom portalu. znači rodin je stav.  8)

----------


## single

> ne volim kad me se nepravedno trpa u kos zbog neceg sto nisam rekla. ja apsolutno nikog ne omalovazavam niti sam ikad pomislila/rekla da je zena manje vrijedna jer je rodena/rodila/rodit ce na carski, tako da se nadam da mi se ti epiteti vise nece krpati.
> 
> sta su radili zenama na topiku o vakumu je iskljucivo doktorska.. pa da kazem, pogreska. sta ja tu mogu? pa i mene su iskasapili na mom induciranom porodu. zato sam se u meduvremenu informirala, i vise nego dovoljno, znam da je prirodan porod moguc, da nije bolan, i znam da necu dozvoliti da zbog necije ukalupljenosti zavrsim na bilo indukciji bilo carskom--ako bas ne budem morala. a *morati* se razlikuje od doktora do doktora, od rodilje do rodilje, babice do babice.. samo to je ono sto pricamo. ako recimo doktor kaze "beba je okrenuta na zadak, morat cete na carski" a ima hrpe evidentiranih slucajeva da se bebe rode na zadak bez carskog (i opcenito ikakvih komplikacija), onda bi rodilja o kojoj se radi to trebala znati, jel. ako u ovom sto sam napisala ima nesto iz cega ces shvatiti da ja omalovazavam "carice", idem se odmah objesiti.


ne moras se vjesati...no meni se cini da nisam jedina kojoj se cini da ste pocele omalozavati carski.........
a uostalom mene bas briga....samo zelim predociti onim koje su pitala o carskom da nije uopce pogreska i da se nemaju zbog ceka osjecati manje vaznima i manje mamama

----------


## single

a uostalom smirite se....glupost je uopce spomenuti vjesanje
tu se radi o razlicitim osobama i razlicitim razmisljanjima...ma mi se cini da se ne trebaju sad govoriti takve gluposti....to je ionako samo rasprava.......sloboda razmisljanja

----------


## Tanči

Meni nije jasan taj strah od boli?Unaprijed dogovoriti porod na carski samo zato jer će možda porod boljeti?Ne govorim sad o velikim bebama,položaju zatkom i sl,govorim o situacijama kad je sve normalno.Moja najbolja prijateljica je prvu kćer rodila doslovno u tri truda,malo jača truda,a s drugom nije ni stigla do bolnice,porodila se u zaprešićkom domu zdravlja,malo je falilo da beba u autu ne izađe van.I kaj? Trebala je ići na carski?Ma kajgod.Ili ko moj šef koji se ide uspavati da bi mu izvadili zub?Pa onda će netko doći na ideju da traži uspavljivanje prije istiskivanja prišta kod kozmetičara,jer možda će boljeti.
 :?

----------


## davorka

Nevjerovatno mi je s koliko upornosti se upire prstom u to da netko odavde iz Rode omalovažava žene koje su rodile na carski iz bilo kojeg razloga. Ponovo i ponovo, i nema svrhe dokazivati da to nije istina jer to druga strana ne prihvaća. Na Rodi se propagira pravo na izbor, ali na informirani izbor žene koja je svjesna svih posljedica svojih odluka. I, naravno, da ja npr. nikada neću pljeskati i odobravati ženi koja je išla na carski dogovorno, zato da je ne bi boljelo i "jer ona jednostavno ne može zamisliti da rađa vaginalno" i da joj se "mala ne rascijepi pa što će onda" kao što sam dobivala objašnjenje jedne svoje prijateljice. Ja to ne mogu opravdavati niti propagirati kao nešto super, jednostavno zato jer to nije moj stav. Ali nju ne osuđujem, njen je izbor. Moja dr. opće prakse se jučer iščuđavala tome da sada odjednom žena može odlučivati da li će ići na carski rez ili neće. Koliko god mi trubili o tome, to je operacija, sa svim svojim rizicima. I, naravno, da je opravdan i fenomenalan u slučajevima kada dr. procijeni da ima indikacija za to.

----------


## Tanči

> nikada neću pljeskati i odobravati ženi koja je išla na carski dogovorno, zato da je ne bi boljelo i "jer ona jednostavno ne može zamisliti da rađa vaginalno" i da joj se "mala ne rascijepi pa što će onda" kao što sam dobivala objašnjenje jedne svoje prijateljice. Ja to ne mogu opravdavati niti propagirati kao nešto super, jednostavno zato jer to nije moj stav. Ali nju ne osuđujem, njen je izbor. Moja dr. opće prakse se jučer iščuđavala tome da sada odjednom žena može odlučivati da li će ići na carski rez ili neće. Koliko god mi trubili o tome, to je operacija, sa svim svojim rizicima. I, naravno, da je opravdan i fenomenalan u slučajevima kada dr. procijeni da ima indikacija za to.


potpis   :Klap:  

po meni bi takve žene trebale ići psihijatru na procjenu isto kao što idu pacijenti estetskih kirurga s nerazumnim zahtjevima,jer i kod jednih i kod drugih je očito problem u glavi,na žalost.

----------


## mama courage

> Meni nije jasan taj strah od boli?


pa upitaj zrinku ili danielu32 koliki je bio strah žene kojoj su nitko drugi nego rode sredile carski "on demand" na sv. duhu. 

možda ti bude malo jasnije.... sve.

----------


## single

> po meni bi takve žene trebale ići psihijatru na procjenu isto kao što idu pacijenti estetskih kirurga s nerazumnim zahtjevima,jer i kod jednih i kod drugih je očito problem u glavi,na žalost.


totalna glupost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
zasto bi te zene morale ici psihijatru ako se tako osjecaju?
npr da se iridana zeli ponovno poroditi a nakon dozivljenih iskustva ne zeli prirodno trebala bi ici psihijatru? ma gluposti!nevjerojtno zbog cega biste nekoga proglasili ludim i slali psihijtru,,...ja mislim da je to pretjerivanje tu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## single

> Meni nije jasan taj strah od boli?Unaprijed dogovoriti porod na carski samo zato jer će možda porod boljeti?Ne govorim sad o velikim bebama,položaju zatkom i sl,govorim o situacijama kad je sve normalno.Moja najbolja prijateljica je prvu kćer rodila doslovno u tri truda,malo jača truda,a s drugom nije ni stigla do bolnice,porodila se u zaprešićkom domu zdravlja,malo je falilo da beba u autu ne izađe van.I kaj? Trebala je ići na carski?Ma kajgod.Ili ko moj šef koji se ide uspavati da bi mu izvadili zub?Pa onda će netko doći na ideju da traži uspavljivanje prije istiskivanja prišta kod kozmetičara,jer možda će boljeti.
>  :?


svi se razlikujemo jedni od drugih i nije svatko jednako otporan na bol..ima onih koje se manje boje i one koje se vise boje...ali one koje svojim izborom isto zele na carski ne treba omalozavati i osudivati.....nekome infuzija nije nista...a nekome je to strava...nismo svi isti...zato treba postivati strah drugih i pomoci mu da si nade najbolju soluciju za sebe

----------


## sorciere

> Nevjerovatno mi je s koliko upornosti se upire prstom u to da netko odavde iz Rode omalovažava žene koje su rodile na carski iz bilo kojeg razloga. Ponovo i ponovo, i nema svrhe dokazivati da to nije istina jer to druga strana ne prihvaća. Na Rodi se propagira pravo na izbor, ali na informirani izbor žene koja je svjesna svih posljedica svojih odluka. I, naravno, da ja npr. nikada neću pljeskati i odobravati ženi koja je išla na carski dogovorno, zato da je ne bi boljelo i "jer ona jednostavno ne može zamisliti da rađa vaginalno" i da joj se "mala ne rascijepi pa što će onda" kao što sam dobivala objašnjenje jedne svoje prijateljice. Ja to ne mogu opravdavati niti propagirati kao nešto super, jednostavno zato jer to nije moj stav. Ali nju ne osuđujem, njen je izbor. Moja dr. opće prakse se jučer iščuđavala tome da sada odjednom žena može odlučivati da li će ići na carski rez ili neće. Koliko god mi trubili o tome, to je operacija, sa svim svojim rizicima. I, naravno, da je opravdan i fenomenalan u slučajevima kada dr. procijeni da ima indikacija za to.


e pa davorka - ta tvoja prijateljica nije mjerna jedinica za carski rez. 

i iskusne planinare poklopi lavina. zašto bi doktori bili imuni na subjektivnu (krivu) procjenu? 

polazim od žena koje su bile samnom u sobi (i koje su bile žrtve tih procjena), i sebe koja sam inzistirala (ispostavilo se - više nego opravdano!) da se samnom ne eksperimentira. 

i da, stojim iza toga da "netko odavde" majke carice smatra manje vrijednima...  jer su djeca "izvađena". dakle nisu rodile. 

deklarativno - sve je super. samo članak o "vađenju" i dalje stoji. navodno nije stav udruge (već očito privatni stav članova ili uredništva). 

može li i moj privatni stav na portal? čisto da se vide razlike u razmišljanjima???

----------


## single

potpisujem sorcie u svemu!  :Klap:  
i kradem njen potpis
ponosna na svog sina *RODENOG* carskim rezom

----------


## Saradadevii

Pretjerujete.

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa zašto ne bi bile ponosne na svoje dijete rođeno carskim rezom?
ili što, na djecu rođenu vaginalno ne bi trebale biti ponosne?
i kakve uopće ima veze ponos s načinom na koji je dijete rođeno?
tko tu onda segregira?



> deklarativno - sve je super. samo članak o "vađenju" i dalje stoji. navodno nije stav udruge (već očito privatni stav članova ili uredništva).


ili se ne razumijemo, ali prije mi se čini da je point u tome da te nijedan argument neće zadovoljiti.
jer tekst *ne tumačimo na isti način.*
ti gledaš na tekst kao prozivku/uvredu ženama koje su rodile CR, a uredništvo smatra da je kontekst nešto sasvim deseto.
pa prema tome i stoji iza takvog teksta, jer ga ne čita na način na koji ga ti čitaš.

da ne pišem isto, samo ću iskopirati ono što je Saradadevii objasnila jučer (i nekoliko mjeseci ranije, i još ranije...), mada mi je jasno da je hopeless i da te neće zadovoljiti:



> Stalno se razvlaci taj jedan paragraf u kojem se rezanje i vadjene i ne radjanje (*s navodnicima; to je u pravopisu znacajna punktuacija koja nesto govori) nalazi u odredjenom kontekstu cijeloga teksta, a ne kao neka zasebna tvrdnja*. 
> ---
> Tekst nema nikakve veze sa super i manje super mamama. 
> Ako ikoga kritizira, onda kritizira sustav (ne majke) koji prikazuje carski kao laku i sigurnu opciju i koji ih dijeli sakom i kapom, bez medicinskih indikacija.


meni se sve čini da na ovakvim temama ima nekad više emocionalne obojenosti nego racionalnosti.
apropos straha od boli: sasvim mogu razumjeti da se neke žene jako boje poroda.
to me zapravo ni ne čudi, jer i sama sam se naslušala još u djetinjstvu kojekakvih horor priča koje se mogu usjeći duboko u podsvjest.
ima i žena koje su jednostavno iz nekog razloga uvjerene da to neće moći.
a čini mi se da to ima veze i sa poimanjem ženske seksualnosti u ovom patrijarhalnom društvu, ali bolje da ne odem previše off topic...

i ne krivim niti najmanje žene koje se boje, jer njihov strah može biti jednako tako opipljiv kao što se netko drugi može stravično bojati psa, visine, dubokog mora, itd.
i nije svatko i u svakom razdoblju života u stanju suočit se ili nositi se s tim svojim strahom. zašto bi to bilo za osudu?
vjerujem i da ima žena koje intuitivno osjete što je za njih bolje.
i kako sama ne volim da me mjere tuđom mjerom, tako se trudim otvorenog uma razmišljati da nismo sve iste i da nam trebaju različite stvari u životu i prihvaćati s razumijevanjem one koje su iz bilo kojeg razloga imale drugačiji put.

nismo zbog toga ni veće ni manje majke, samo smo različite.
umjesto da se gledamo kao kroz nišan, bilo bi puno plodnije prihvatiti razlike i učiti nešto iz njih.

----------


## mama courage

> samo članak o "vađenju"


možda bi se tehnički umjesto (vaginalnog poroda) moglo govoriti o istiskivanju...  :/ nije da nam svima nije poznato istiskivanje. a i za nerođeno u nama bi se sigurno dalo naći nekoliko tehničkih pojmova...

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa moglo bi se, a i govori se tako kada se priča "na tehnički način" o izgonu.
a dijete se "u tehničkom smislu" naziva oplođena jajna stanica, plod, embrij, fetus...

----------


## sorciere

ovo je original:

http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...th.asp#getinfo


Since in American hospitals 20 percent or more of woman do not give birth but instead the baby is cut out with cesarean section, you need information on this technology in advance of your birthing. There is no better example of the surgical approach to birth than cesarean section, because it is the ultimate solution of all surgeons—cut it out. Some obstetricians are so enamored of this technical solution to birth that they are now promoting it as preferable to the normal way of giving birth through the vagina.

a ovo je "prilagođeni" prijevod (tj. "prijevod")... ili sam luda - ili ja ne vidim navodnike u originalu!?  :? 

U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih». Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom kirurškom zahvatu. Nema boljeg izraza za kirurški pristup rođenju djeteta carskim rezom jer je to osnovno načelo svih operacija – «izreži i izvadi». Neki porodničari su toliko oduševljeni ovim načinom poroda da ga čak više prakticiraju nego vaginalni porod.

----------


## iridana2666

> Meni nije jasan taj strah od boli?
> 			
> 		
> 
> pa upitaj zrinku ili danielu32 koliki je bio strah žene kojoj su nitko drugi nego rode sredile carski "on demand" na sv. duhu. 
> 
> možda ti bude malo jasnije.... sve.


  :Grin:   čula sam za to   :Grin:   :Grin:  
ako se odlučim na treće, mogu i meni? Mislim, zašto bih plaćala 25000 kn kada mi to Rode mogu srediti   :Wink:

----------


## Maja

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Meni nije jasan taj strah od boli?
> ...


mogu samo zamisliti kakvu ste glasinu čule i u što se početna priča (koju ne mislim pričati jer ne mislim nečije tuđe privatne priče iznositi na forum), ali Rode nisu nikada nikome sredile elektivni carski rez.

----------


## Maja

u što se početna priča pretvorila

----------


## Saradadevii

> a ovo je "prilagođeni" prijevod (tj. "prijevod")... ili sam luda - ili ja ne vidim navodnike u originalu!?



mejlaj Wagnera pa ga pitaj je li smatra da majke koje su imale carski su manje vrijedne majke.
Ako ti on na to odgovori potvrdno, ja odmah skidam tekst.

----------


## sorciere

> mogu samo zamisliti kakvu ste glasinu čule i u što se početna priča (koju ne mislim pričati jer ne mislim nečije tuđe privatne priče iznositi na forum), ali Rode nisu nikada nikome sredile elektivni carski rez.





> Ja mislim da je "elective caesarean section on request" ponekad, iznimno, ok. Napr. kod drugog poroda žene kojoj je prvi vaginalni porod bio vrlo traumatičan. I sama poznajem jednu takvu ženu, *nas par iz Rode smo joj dogovorili "elective caesarean section on request" u Zagrebu*, jer se splitskom rodilištu nije imala snage približiti čak ni za posjetu prijateljici koja je rodila. Sjećaš se Zrinka?


http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...hlight=#698198

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mama courage prvotno napisa
> ...


  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

znam priču iz... druge ruke.  :Smile:   i dozvolu da sam je smijela ovdje i sad spomenuti (mada je, kao što je sorci navela, već bila spomenuta ranije). nije mi uopće namjera sprdati se sa sudbinom te žene, niti njenu priču raspredati po forumu, a kamo li osuđivati je, dapače, osobno ne vidim ništa sporno u njenoj želji, a kamo li u pomoći koju je dobila od strane Rode (i pored toga što nije bilo "neospornih medicinskih indikacija")... no, eto, nađu se neke kojima je nejasno kakav to može biti strah koji bi opravdao carski rez, koji bi drvljem i kamenjem po carskom i doktorima koji to čine bez medicinskih indikacija... pa u cilju edukacije, jelte, možda bi se mogao objasniti da je i taj strah za ljude... ako ne već za neke rode.

----------


## sorciere

forum je javni... i citat je s javnog dijela, dostupan svima... 

mogu samo pohvaliti danielinu i zrinkinu humanost i otvorenost u ovom slučaju. i navesti to kao primjer drugima koji ovdje pišu   :Grin:

----------


## Maja

Ponovit ću, _Rode_  nisu nikome ništa sređivale. Kao i sada, i onda smo se družile privatno, i svi kontakti koji su ostvarivani, ostvarivani su privatno i sve humano što je napravljeno napravljeno je privatno.

----------


## Maja

Osim toga, juanita je već gore rekla, a "službeni rodin tim poroda" sigurno stoji iza toga:




> ima i žena koje su jednostavno iz nekog razloga uvjerene da to neće moći.
> a čini mi se da to ima veze i sa poimanjem ženske seksualnosti u ovom patrijarhalnom društvu, ali bolje da ne odem previše off topic...
> 
> i ne krivim niti najmanje žene koje se boje, jer njihov strah može biti jednako tako opipljiv kao što se netko drugi može stravično bojati psa, visine, dubokog mora, itd.
> i nije svatko i u svakom razdoblju života u stanju suočit se ili nositi se s tim svojim strahom. zašto bi to bilo za osudu?
> vjerujem i da ima žena koje intuitivno osjete što je za njih bolje.

----------


## sorciere

> sve humano što je napravljeno napravljeno je privatno.


 :?

----------


## Maja

Što sorci tebi sada nije jasno?? Ako na rodinom sastanku (ili najobičnijoj kavi na kojoj ima više od 3 rode) ja doznam od npr leonise da nekome koga ona pozna treba usluga, a moja prijateljica npr mamita koja je isto roda zna nekoga tko može toj osobi pomoći, pa ih spojim, kakve to veze ima s Rodom?

----------


## sorciere

> Što sorci tebi sada nije jasno??


ma sve mi je jasno... puno jasnije nego prije   :Grin:  .

----------


## Maja

bome i meni

----------


## davorka

I mene je strah poroda. Jako. Imala sam dva vaginalna poroda, bili su dosta teški i bolni. Pa mi svejedno ne pada na pamet za treće dijete ići dogovarati carski rez da bi me manje boljelo. I, Sorciere, znam da ta moja prijateljica nije mjerna jedinica za carski, ali činjenica je da ima puno žena koje to rade ne za dobrobit djeteta, nego jednostavno zato jer je to lakše i bezbolnije za njih.

----------


## iridana2666

Drage Rode kolikogod ste vi  'privatno' sređivale elektivne carske, toliko ste morale formalno uključiti i službene kontakte   :Grin:   Rode, ne pravite se pametne svetice, svi smo mi ljudi.

----------


## litala

> i da, stojim iza toga da "netko odavde" majke carice smatra manje vrijednima...  jer su djeca "izvađena". dakle nisu rodile.



a meni se kosa dize na glavi od ovih "majka carica" kombinacija   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  



kako bih se ja, pored vas "majki carica", trebala osjecati? ja, obicna i vulgaris, cetverostruka *majka vaginalusa*? uzviseno?? 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## single

> ovo je original:
> 
> http://www.midwiferytoday.com/articl...th.asp#getinfo
> 
> 
> Since in American hospitals 20 percent or more of woman do not give birth but instead the baby is cut out with cesarean section, you need information on this technology in advance of your birthing. There is no better example of the surgical approach to birth than cesarean section, because it is the ultimate solution of all surgeons—cut it out. Some obstetricians are so enamored of this technical solution to birth that they are now promoting it as preferable to the normal way of giving birth through the vagina.
> 
> a ovo je "prilagođeni" prijevod (tj. "prijevod")... ili sam luda - ili ja ne vidim navodnike u originalu!?  :? 
> 
> U američkim bolnicama čak više od 20% žena «ne rađa» djecu, nego rezanjem «izvade djecu iz njih». Stoga je mudro da se prije vašeg termina poroda informirate o tom kirurškom zahvatu. Nema boljeg izraza za kirurški pristup rođenju djeteta carskim rezom jer je to osnovno načelo svih operacija – «izreži i izvadi». Neki porodničari su toliko oduševljeni ovim načinom poroda da ga čak više prakticiraju nego vaginalni porod.


ni ja u originalu ne vidim navodnike i po meni je ovaj tekst jedna obicna sramota..a vi kazite sta gos hocete...a da znam dobro pisati engleski drage volje bih pitala ovoga sta je napisao mnogo toga!

*kako bih se ja, pored vas "majki carica", trebala osjecati? ja, obicna i vulgaris, cetverostruka majka vaginalusa? uzviseno??* 
najvjerojatnije da...jer mnoge takve ovdje se osjecaju uzviseno...a carice su samo izvadile svoju djecu i nisu nista napravile za njih

----------


## single

*''Tek u rađaoni su primjetili da bebina glavica se nije skroz zarotirala, i upozorili da će možda trebati CR, još ni dan danas ne znam zašto ga nisu napravili, na kraju su mi rekli da su u kojem slučaju znali da će tako biti , nebi uopće dvojili za CR, a ne na kraju porod vakumom(jer su morali brzo završiti porod, a za CR je bilo prekasno). ''*
eto vidis da ne pribjegavaju carskim vec idu riskirati...i vidis da je ponekad svaka minuta kljucna za napraviti carski rez...netko gore je spominjao da nije..........
pa gori je vakum nego carski rez...ali bolje da se ta zena moze osjecati poslije neomalozavanom u drustvu nego da su joj carski napravili....
naravno ne mogu se svi slucajevi mjeriti sa tim slucajem kao sta ni drugi mnogi ne mogu sa slucajem sta je davorka spomenula...zato mi ne trebate reci da se porod temelji na globalizaciji jer svaki slucaj za sebe je poseban.....
a kakve su li samo posljedice vakuma...no za mnoge doktori nece ni priznati da je to zbog vakuma.....
a komentare zena koje pisu u forumu..vagina 'horor' nakon poroda...radije necu ni spominjati...pa kako se onda netko ne bi bojao ako mu vec spomenu da ima indikacija.....ali ajmo probati i igrati se......jeste...sa indikacijama za carski za mene je vaginalni porod kao igra ...ako imas srece i snage ces pobijediti...a ako ne.....onda ce lijecnici nekako dovrsiti

----------


## willow_tree

> i da, stojim iza toga da "netko odavde" majke carice smatra manje vrijednima...  jer su djeca "izvađena". dakle nisu rodile.


ako se ova izjava odnosi na mene, žao mi je, ali ja sam se tako tada osjećala. 2 sata nakon poroda frendica mi je poslala poruku: dal sam rodila, i ja nisam znala kako se osjećati. nakon 16 sati truda i bolova bila sam izmučena i nisam imala bebu uz sebe, niti sam znala išta o njemu (md mi je poslao poruku koliko ima kg i cm). mjesecima sam čitala ovaj forum i priče o porodu, te sam stekla dojam da je jedini pravi porod vaginalni. nisam znala nikoga da je rodio na carski, niti su meni to za moj porod spomenuli kao moguće. 
tom izjavom nisam htjela nikoga uvrijediti, a sigurno ne smatrati manje vrijednim, jer bi tada takvo mišljenje imala i za sebe, a ja to sigurno nisam.

----------


## mama courage

> mjesecima sam čitala ovaj forum i priče o porodu, te sam stekla dojam da je jedini pravi porod vaginalni. nisam znala nikoga da je rodio na carski, niti su meni to za moj porod spomenuli kao moguće.


mene nisi uvrijedila, al ovo je zanimljivo za pročitati. no, eto, neki bi rekli da je sve u tvojoj glavi.

----------


## single

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i da, stojim iza toga da "netko odavde" majke carice smatra manje vrijednima...  jer su djeca "izvađena". dakle nisu rodile.
> 
> 
> ako se ova izjava odnosi na mene, žao mi je, ali ja sam se tako tada osjećala. 2 sata nakon poroda frendica mi je poslala poruku: dal sam rodila, i ja nisam znala kako se osjećati. nakon 16 sati truda i bolova bila sam izmučena i nisam imala bebu uz sebe, niti sam znala išta o njemu (md mi je poslao poruku koliko ima kg i cm). mjesecima sam čitala ovaj forum i priče o porodu, te sam stekla dojam da je jedini pravi porod vaginalni. nisam znala nikoga da je rodio na carski, niti su meni to za moj porod spomenuli kao moguće. 
> tom izjavom nisam htjela nikoga uvrijediti, a sigurno ne smatrati manje vrijednim, jer bi tada takvo mišljenje imala i za sebe, a ja to sigurno nisam.


ja se itekako osjecam da sam rodila...i niej mi potrebna nicija potvrda za to.....RODILA sam i nitko me ne moze u suprotno uvjeriti

----------


## Mima

Ja sam prvi puta izgovorila 'rodila sam' kad sam svom gotovo dvogodišnjem djetetu pričala o trudnoći i porodu pa sam rekla 'tebe je mama .. rodila' jer nisam znala kako da joj drugačije objasnim.

Posve sigurno da to ima više veze sa trudnoćom prekinutom u 32. tjednu nego sa carskim rezom (a baš nikakve sa forumom Roda), no, da, imala sam taj čudan osjećaj trudnoće bez završetka, i nisam imala osjećaj da sam rodila.

Povela se o takvim osjećajima rasprava na forumu jednom zgodom, no nažalost, prekinuta je radi uvijek istih komentara. Srećom je nadicab stavila neke super korisne linkove na podforum o nedonoščadi na forumu Mame i bebe, pa sam vidjela da nisam jedina koja se tako osjećala.

----------


## willow_tree

> ja se itekako osjecam da sam rodila...i niej mi potrebna nicija potvrda za to.....RODILA sam i nitko me ne moze u suprotno uvjeriti


ja sam na početku imala takav osjećaj, koji je brzo nestao, ali je postojao...i ja danas znam da sam rodila i ne znam zašto bi me itko uvjeravao u drugo.

----------


## iridana2666

Isuse koje gluposti oko 'rodila-ne rodila'   :Rolling Eyes:   Pa sve smo rodile, sigurno da jesmo, samo neke kroz krov, a neke kroz vrata    :Smile:

----------


## single

> Isuse koje gluposti oko 'rodila-ne rodila'    Pa sve smo rodile, sigurno da jesmo, samo neke kroz krov, a neke kroz vrata


to i ja pokusavam dokazati....no neke su pod utjecajem onih 'samo vaginalno je roditi', neke samo tako misle i omalozavaju carice, a neke cerice se jednostavno tako osjecaju an meni nije jasno kako im nije jasno da su RODILE..........

a ono o vadenju bolje da vise ne komentiram jer su mi to totalne gluposti i uvrede i omalozavanje onih koje su RODILE carskim rezom...ma koliko uporno tvrdile da mi krivo citamo......ja citam samo ono sta pise...a oni navodni znakovi su stavljeni samo toboze..po meni takvi izrazi nisu za koristiti ni sa navodnim znacim ni bez.....

a sta je onda radanje vakumom?
usisavanje, prisilno izvlacenje, ili sta?????????
za radenja vakumom niti malo ne omalozavam majke...vec doktore koji nisu unapred svom danasnjom tehnologijom uspijeli predviditi ishod......a majkam se divim jer su uspijele hrabro proci vaginalni porod vakumom za kojeg smatram da je samo tortura dijeteta i majke i nista drugo.....

----------


## single

moj zakljucak svih postova za sada:
carice se bore da im bude priznato da su RODILE...i da ih se ne omalozava za to

strah nije opravdana indikacija za carski rez

i ako imas medicinskih indikacija opet se trebas opravdavati zasto nisi pokusao

one koje su rodile vaginalnim putem su jedine prave rodilje jer su djeci 'upalile' senzore u sljepoocnici da mogu udahnuti punim plucima

one koje su rodile prirodnim putem su svetice jer su jedine koje ispravno postupaju

a one koje su zavrsile vakumom su zene vrijedne spomena jer su ipak nekako izgurale vaginalni porod....glavno da se je dijete rodilo a ne izvadilo

ako kamo grijesim...ispravljajte
moguce je sa samo po obicaju krivo citam pa dolazim do krivih zakljucaka

----------


## willow_tree

> to i ja pokusavam dokazati....no neke su pod utjecajem onih 'samo vaginalno je roditi', neke samo tako misle i omalozavaju carice, a neke cerice se jednostavno tako osjecaju an meni nije jasno kako im nije jasno da su RODILE..........
> 
> a ono o vadenju bolje da vise ne komentiram jer su mi to totalne gluposti i uvrede i omalozavanje onih koje su RODILE carskim rezom...ma koliko uporno tvrdile da mi krivo citamo......ja citam samo ono sta pise...a oni navodni znakovi su stavljeni samo toboze..po meni takvi izrazi nisu za koristiti ni sa navodnim znacim ni bez.....
> 
> a sta je onda radanje vakumom?
> usisavanje, prisilno izvlacenje, ili sta?????????
> za radenja vakumom niti malo ne omalozavam majke...vec doktore koji nisu unapred svom danasnjom tehnologijom uspijeli predviditi ishod......a majkam se divim jer su uspijele hrabro proci vaginalni porod vakumom za kojeg smatram da je samo tortura dijeteta i majke i nista drugo.....


nemoj se toliko ljutit! sve smo mi rodile i to se ne može promijeniti. ne znam zašto misliš da nas se omalovažava zbog carskog?

----------


## single

> nemoj se toliko ljutit! sve smo mi rodile i to se ne može promijeniti. ne znam zašto misliš da nas se omalovažava zbog carskog?


ne mislim nego zakljucujem po mnogim postovima ovdje i pogotovo po onom clanku sta je sorci spomenula.....ostala bez rijeci.....

ma ja se ne ljutim nego pokusavam dokazati da i one koje su rodile carskim da su RODILE  a ne izvadile bebu.....sta se tu pokusava stalno namecivati drugim rijecima
i ljuti me sta se govori da carski nije roditi i da se tu ne misli na dijete...naravno ne kaze se direktno...nego po mnogim postovima sam tako zakljucila

----------


## dani1

Bila je jedna i tema tu na forumu o povezanosti CR s astmom/bronhitisima/disnim bolestima kod djece - bas zbog nedostatka tog istiskivanja vode iz pluca za vrijeme poroda. A to je samo jedna u nizu stvari koja se desava za vrijeme vaginalnog. 

Ovo mi je strašno interesantno, jer ja sam rodila carskim rezom i moje dijete ima bronhijalnu astmu (nitko u obitelji nije imao takvih problema). Možda bi bilo zgodno provesti anketu među mamama djece koja imaju bronhijalnu astmu i vidjeti kako su rodile.

----------


## single

probaj otvoriti temu o tome s tim pitanjem

----------


## pino

Prvi put citam ovaj tekst koji je sorci linkala i osjecam se bas kao i druge "carice" ovdje - uvrijedjeno i omalovazavano, i ja i moje dijete. Bez obzira sto mi razum kaze da je tekst pisan u militantskom tonu i da se zbog toga ne trebam uzbudjivati toliko. Ali dira me u dusu. Jako sam zalosna sto je odabran taj tekst za objavit na portalu. Nije moglo biti bez tog prizvuka, a da pominje samo cinjenice i sluzi za informaciju, a ne i za osudu? I nemojte mi reci da se ne trebam tako osjecati, razum mi to kaze, ali ne i srce, kao sto rekoh, pogadja me u dusu taj ton pisanja, ono nesto nedefinirano sto se cita izmedju redaka i sto ne mogu citirati, i sto moze shvatiti samo onaj koji je prosao kroz carski. Kad se netko nalazi u vecini, tesko mu se staviti u polozaj manjine, nego kaze "kaj se imas ljutiti na to, pa nista strasno ne pise". E pa meni je strasno, jer se ne osjecam dobrodoslo niti prihvaceno u jednoj zajednici kojoj zelim pripadati. Ako sam ja preosjetljiva, ajmo provest anketu medju "caricama" da vidimo kakav je dojam na tekst. 

I da, to sto tekst stoji na portalu govori nesto o stavu Udruge. Na kraju krajeva, na FORUMU se pazi i moderira tko sto kaze, zatvaraju se teme da ne bi bilo krivih informacija i krivih dojmova i krivih pozivanja "procitala sam na Rodi". Po tome bi se na portalu trebalo jos vise paziti sto se stavlja.

----------


## single

pocinjem ja.....
za mene je tekst jedno obicno s**** koje samo kvari ovaj forum, vrijeda i omalozava majke koje su rodile carskim a time i dijete, daje im osjecaj manje vrijednosti......je da je mene bas briga sta drugi misle ali sam na tekst ostala bez rijeci; a i na mnoge postove i stavove...i nista ne moze promijeniti moje misljenje: a to je da sam ja svoje dijete RODILA i tako se osjecam od prvog trenutka i sad ovoga trebutka, i cijelo vrijeme a ona vecina kojoj je islo kao po loju me bas zanima sta bi mislile da je bilo sa komplikacijama...da li bi se onda temeljile na globalizaciji

----------


## mamma Juanita

> a ovo je "prilagođeni" prijevod (tj. "prijevod")... ili sam luda - ili ja ne vidim navodnike u originalu!?
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> *mejlaj Wagnera pa ga pitaj je li smatra da majke koje su imale carski su manje vrijedne majke.
> Ako ti on na to odgovori potvrdno, ja odmah skidam tekst*.


potpisujem i dodajem:
ako netko ima konkretne primjedbe na osobu koja ju vrijeđa zbog načina na kojeg je rodila, molim da se citira i da link.
ovakvo paušalno i generalizirajuće optuživanje nema smisla.

----------


## Ancica

A ja cu kao "carica" (koji bljak izraz) reci (ponovo, iako postoji sansa mi da sociere opet skoci za vrat da je vrijedam) da ja moju Petru nisam rodila, barem ne u klasicnom smislu rijeci, nego da je ona rodena putem operacije i da smatram da carski rez nije porod vec operacija. I imam li ja pravo reci da se ne osjecam nista manje majka zbog toga, niti ona nista manje dijete, i to moje dijete? Kao sto to nisu niti zene cija su djeca zaceta van njih, kao niti zene koje svoju djecu uopce nisu nosile, pa i one koje uopce ne nose svoju genetiku u svom djetetu nego su ga posvojile. Majku ne cini nacin kako je iz nje izaslo (ili ne) njeno dijete. 

I strasno me nervira kada neke zene ovdje tvrde da onaj tekst osuduje svaku zenu koja je bila ili ce morati ici na carski rez (roditi ili morati roditi na carski rez, ako njoj vise odgovara ta terminologija, meni ne smeta). On osuduje postupak kao rutinu, kao brzinsko rjesenje navodnog mucenja majke i djeteta kada za njim nema stvarne potrebe. 

Ako zena pripada ovoj zadnjoj grupi onda mi je skroz razumljivo da se osjeca uvrijedeno. Al zivot je takav. Doneses odluku i nosi se s posljedicama da netko, pa mozda i mnogi, nece misliti da si donio ispravnu. 

Ali ako si zena koja je s pravom, ili zato sto su te s...ali u bolnici, rodila na carski, onda te ovaj clanak stvarno ne bi trebao dirati u zivac zbog rijeci kojima se koristi vec mozes eventualno samo, ako si u grupi onih koji su na carskom zavrsili jer su te zaribali, biti bijesna na one koji su te zaribali. 

Jako mi je drago da barem na ovom portalu mozes naci tekst koji ne velica carski rez niti ga ohrabruje, diskretno ili indiskretno, nego ga obeshrabruje. 

For the record od jedne "carice".

----------


## Brunda

Meni je krivo što sam oba puta rodila carskim rezom, što nisam, a očito više nikada ni neću moći iskusiti vaginalni porod. Ali ne osjećam se zato kao da nisam rodila, niti manje vrijedna od onih koje su iskusile vaginalni.
Nakon prvog poroda osjećala sam se neko kratko vrijeme čudno. Baš kako, čini mi se Mima kaže, nekako kao da nisam dovršila trudnoću.
Za drugi porod sam se pripremala kao za VBAC i to sam stvarno željela.
I to ne bilo kakav VBAC nego prirodni.
Kada sam završila u bolnici čak sam i odbila potpisati njihovu izjavu i navela koje sve postupke odbijam da mi naprave. Kako sam ostala u bolnici ležati slijedeća 2 tjedna, skužila sam kako mi kriteriji svakim danom sve više padaju. Kako bih nakon 2 tjedna "čekanja" na patologiji pristala na neke stvari na koje kod dolaska nisam. O kako samo okolina može utjecati na percepciju.
Kako bilo, nakon više od 2 tjedna završila sam na carskom. Presretna sam jer sam napokon rodila, jer sam rodila zdravu bebu bez komplikacija i jer sam bila od samog početka s njim. Skužila sam da mi je to ustvari najbitnije, da nas nisu razdvajali.
Ne žalim ni za čim, na ovaj porod gledam drugačije nego na prvi, drugačije se i osjećam. Znam da sam dala sve od sebe da rodim vaginalno. Nije išlo, šta sad!? Cilj je postignut, ja sretna i gotovo poglavlje tog dijela priče   :Smile:

----------


## dorotea24

Da sam rodila carskim i mene bi uvrijedilo da netko kaže da mi je dijete izvađeno, a ne rođeno.
S druge strane mogu u neku ruku shvatiti mame koje su prošle carski pa nisu odmah imale osjećaj da su rodile. Ja sam morala na indukciju zbog lošeg CTG-a i bez ijednog svog truda rodila vaginalno uz pomoć dripa. Poslije sam se osjećala kao da ne bih nikada rodila sama od sebe (jer sam između ostaloga i prenijela 9 dana) pa čak u jednom trenutku da sam nesposobna sama proizvesti trudove  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  No to su sve trenutne zanemarive stvari. Mene je najviše iznerviralo kada se otvorio nekakav topic o dripu i kada je netko spomenuo da je to svinjska sperma i kako poslije toga djeca imaju raznorazne psihofizičke poslijedice (ne da mi se sada to tražiti). Ok, nisam bila sretna što sam morala dobiti drip i što nisam uspjela roditi bez ikakvih medikamenata, ali to je tada bila spasonosna opcija za moje dijete, dakle jedan lijek pomoću kojeg sam ja na ovaj svijet donijela živo i zdravo dijete i kakve god posljedice i nuspojave imao on za mene nije bio svinjska sperma nego spasonosno rješenje. Kao i neki antibiotik koji spasi život ili ovaj carski rez. Sve ima nuspojave i nekakve negativnosti, ali u nekim situacijama treba biti zahvalan što takve stvari postoje jer su one tu da nam pomognu. To što netko ne vidi da takvim izjavama zaista vrijeđa žene koje su  rodile pomoću carskog reza je neki drugi problem.

----------


## mamma Juanita

ja ću ovo podebljati i staviti velikim slovima i odgovorno tvrdim da je ovo i 


*STAV UDRUGE RODA*:



> *Majku ne cini nacin kako je iz nje izaslo (ili ne) njeno dijete.*


*i dodajem:*

*niti način na koji je postala majkom, bilo to posve prirodnim putem, medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom ili usvajanjem.* 

ako i nakon ovoga neki imaju potrebu imputirati udruzi da žene segregira prema načinu na koji su začele ili rodile, onda mi to više ne zvučni ni malo dobronamjerno.

----------


## single

ja sam imala indikacije za carski, ali svejedno smatram da se ne treba vrijedati ni one koje su ga napravile iz straha ili tako necega.........ne treba ga se velivati, ali se ne treba ni ponizavati carski rez koji je mnogoj djeci spasio zivot, a isto tako i mnogima mamama...a ako se izvodi kao rutina, zasto ne bi one koje se osjecaju nespremno za prorodan izabrale carski?

kad se gleda da se je priroda za sve pobrinula, zasto se onda zene sivaju nakon poroda, a se ne pusti da priroda obavi svoje???????????

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ali svejedno smatram da se ne treba vrijedati ni one koje su ga napravile iz straha ili tako necega


tko ih to, molim te, i gdje vrijeđa??
molim link i konkretan citat.
ovo polako već prelazi granice mog moderatorskog strpljenja.

----------


## single

nitko ne vrijeda direktno kao sta sam i rekla...vec se dava takvim mamama osjecaj manje vrijednosti a i onaj teks je uvredljiv za mnoge mame koje su rodile carskim.....

kakvo nestrpljenje...koliko ja znam nikog ne vrijedam,......tu se samo raspravlja......

ma kako vidim da stranica nije za slobodnu raspravu bolje da onda prepustim drugima koje podcjenjuju cin carskod reza

----------


## mamma Juanita

single, ti paušalno optužuješ _na osnovu svog doživljaja_, a ne konkretnih riječi.
molim te da ili *argumentirano* optužuješ, ili prestaneš optuživati.

----------


## single

mi se cini da nisam jedina...evo da kopiram recenice prijasnji postova:

Da sam rodila carskim i mene bi uvrijedilo da netko kaže da mi je dijete izvađeno, a ne rođeno.

To što netko ne vidi da takvim izjavama zaista vrijeđa žene koje su rodile pomoću carskog reza je neki drugi problem.

On osuduje postupak kao rutinu, kao brzinsko rjesenje navodnog mucenja majke i djeteta kada za njim nema stvarne potrebe. 

Ako zena pripada ovoj zadnjoj grupi onda mi je skroz razumljivo da se osjeca uvrijedeno. Al zivot je takav. Doneses odluku i nosi se s posljedicama da netko, pa mozda i mnogi, nece misliti da si donio ispravnu. 
Prvi put citam ovaj tekst koji je sorci linkala i osjecam se bas kao i druge "carice" ovdje - uvrijedjeno i omalovazavano, i ja i moje dijete. Bez obzira sto mi razum kaze da je tekst pisan u militantskom tonu i da se zbog toga ne trebam uzbudjivati toliko

Kad se netko nalazi u vecini, tesko mu se staviti u polozaj manjine, nego kaze "kaj se imas ljutiti na to, pa nista strasno ne pise". E pa meni je strasno, jer se ne osjecam dobrodoslo niti prihvaceno u jednoj zajednici kojoj zelim pripadati. Ako sam ja preosjetljiva, ajmo provest anketu medju "caricama" da vidimo kakav je dojam na tekst. 


ni ja u originalu ne vidim navodnike i po meni je ovaj tekst jedna obicna sramota..a vi kazite sta gos hocete...a da znam dobro pisati engleski drage volje bih pitala ovoga sta je napisao mnogo toga
 da, stojim iza toga da "netko odavde" majke carice smatra manje vrijednima... jer su djeca "izvađena". dakle nisu rodile. 

Je li ti to dovoljno ili da idem kopirati izjave do vrha?
mi se cini da nisam jedina sa takvim zakljuckom ovdje, a i odmah sam napomenula *nitko* ne vrijeda direktno

----------


## mama courage

> Ako zena pripada ovoj zadnjoj grupi onda mi je skroz razumljivo da se osjeca uvrijedeno. Al zivot je takav. Doneses odluku i nosi se s posljedicama da netko, pa mozda i mnogi, nece misliti da si donio ispravnu.


al bi barem na ovom forumu, RODITELJA trebale i takve osobe naći empatiju i razumijevanje. to što među jehovinim svjedocima neću biti obljubljena, to mi je jasno, al da među kakti obrazovanim i inteligentnim ženama nijedna neće shvatiti da izraz cut out vrijeđa, sve teže to mogu razumijeti. 

i posvojitelji se na ovom forumu znaju naći uvrijeđeno kad se za njih veli da nisu "prave mame i tate". netko banalno blebne: niste vi ono prave (misleći na biološke), pa svi skoče (s pravom). 

baš sam jučer gledala epizodu law and order. sudilo se djevojci koja je ubila svoje nerođeno udarajući trbuhom po njemu. i veli njena braniteljica (pred sucem, prije rasprave) da moli da se za vrijeme rasprave priča o fetusu, a ne o nerođenom djetetu ili bebi, jer to izaziva određene emocije kod porote... vidi, vidi... neki s rode bi rekli da je svejedno kako nešto zovemo, a očigledno snaga riječi je jača nego što one mogu i zamisliti...

cut out - na taj način je mom ocu odstranjen tumor. cut out je i naziv mog poroda. možda se i kod mog djeteta, tehnički može govoriti o nakupini stanica, o tumoru. izreži i izvadi ga van. 

i da, btw, što vas toliko zgraža izraz "carice"?! jel je omalovažavajuća ?  :? pa to su sve banalne riječi bez ikakvog značenja?!

----------


## Deaedi

> i da, btw, što vas toliko zgraža izraz "carice"?! jel je omalovažavajuća ?  :? pa to su sve banalne riječi bez ikakvog značenja?!


Meni je to bas lijepi naziv, pohvalan   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

*single,*
ja iz svega ovog što si iskopirala ne vidim gdje netko vrijeđa žene koje su rodile CR.
čak si i neke svoje izjave iskopirala.

ako nitko ne vrijeđa direktno, dozvoli, to je onda ipak tvoj osobni* dojam*, koji može biti i pogrešan.

----------


## Deaedi

> ako nitko ne vrijeđa direktno, dozvoli, to je onda ipak tvoj osobni* dojam*, koji može biti i pogrešan.


Šta to onda znači, indirektno vrijeđanje je dozvoljeno? Pa uvredu i čini osobni dojam, šta drugo. I stvar je u tome da se treba tako izražavati da ne uvrijediš drugu stranu i da te se pogrešno ne shavti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> baš sam jučer gledala epizodu law and order. sudilo se djevojci koja je ubila svoje nerođeno udarajući trbuhom po njemu. i veli njena braniteljica (pred sucem, prije rasprave) da moli da se za vrijeme rasprave priča o fetusu, a ne o nerođenom djetetu ili bebi, jer to izaziva određene emocije kod porote... vidi, vidi... neki s rode bi rekli da je svejedno kako nešto zovemo, a očigledno snaga riječi je jača nego što one mogu i zamisliti...


 


> al da među kakti obrazovanim i inteligentnim ženama nijedna neće shvatiti da izraz cut out vrijeđa, sve teže to mogu razumijeti.


pa naravno da riječi imaju veliku snagu, da nemaju, ne bi bilo toliko buke oko jednog izraza.
nije u tome stvar, svjesni smo svi toga.
stvar je u tome da značenje, poruka jako ovisi u kojem je kontekstu nešto napisano (ili rečeno).
 i taj* kontekst radi čitavu (veliku)razliku.*

kontekst u seriji je bio taj da je _majka na optuženičkoj klupi_ zbog čedomorstva. 

da je Wagnerov napisan u kontekstu _optužbe ženama koje su rodile na CR_,  _poruke ženama da su manje zbog toga vrijedne,_ onda taj tekst ne bi ni primirisao naš portal.
ali nije, nego je taj tekst  napisan u kontekstu *kritike sustava* .
 ali kad se nešto ne želi vidjeti, onda se to ni ne može vidjeti.

vađenjem iz konteksta se lijepo da manipulirat time što je pisac htio reći.

----------


## single

> *single,*
> ja iz svega ovog što si iskopirala ne vidim gdje netko vrijeđa žene koje su rodile CR.
> čak si i neke svoje izjave iskopirala.
> 
> ako nitko ne vrijeđa direktno, dozvoli, to je onda ipak tvoj osobni* dojam*, koji može biti i pogrešan.


nisam kopirala uvrede vec dojmove i drugih...zelim ti samo reci da nisam jedina koja tu tako shvaca mnoge postove i onaj tekst...moj post sam slucajno iskopirala, ali mozes si naci jos izjava drugih da su neki postovi postavljani tako da omalozavaju i podcjenjuju carski rez...a za uvrede bih ti trebala kopirati sve izjave onih koje su protiv, a samo si ih mozes naci, a znas i kamo se tekst nalazi

----------


## Deaedi

> ovisi u kojem je kontekstu napisan.
> da je napisan u kontekstu _poruke ženama da su manje zbog toga vrijedne,_ onda taj tekst ne bi ni primirisao naš portal.
> tak tekst je pisan u kontekstu *kritike susatava*, ali kad se nešto ne želi vidjet, onda se ni ne može vidjet.


Ocito taj tekst nije pogodio kontekst, jer ga puno citatelja dozivljava drugacije.

----------


## single

> i da, btw, što vas toliko zgraža izraz "carice"?! jel je omalovažavajuća ?  :? pa to su sve banalne riječi bez ikakvog značenja?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Meni je to bas lijepi naziv, pohvalan


potpisujem

----------


## mamma Juanita

*single*, točno, kopirala si *dojmove.*

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ovisi u kojem je kontekstu napisan.
> da je napisan u kontekstu _poruke ženama da su manje zbog toga vrijedne,_ onda taj tekst ne bi ni primirisao naš portal.
> tak tekst je pisan u kontekstu *kritike susatava*, ali kad se nešto ne želi vidjet, onda se ni ne može vidjet.
> 
> 
> Ocito taj tekst nije pogodio kontekst, jer ga puno citatelja dozivljava drugacije.


što je to "puno čitatelja"?
ima isto tako jako puno čitatelja koji ga nisu tako shvatili.

----------


## single

> *single*, točno, kopirala si *dojmove.*


moram napisati dojmove da se ne bis opet ulovila koje moje 'krive rijeci'

----------


## mamma Juanita

nemoj misliti da te lovim za riječ, nego ti pokušavam dokazati da nepravedno optužuješ da ovdje itko omalovažava "carice".

ali možemo ovako do preksutra...

----------


## Deaedi

> što je to "puno čitatelja"?
> ima isto tako jako puno čitatelja koji ga nisu tako shvatili.


A što je to "jako puno čitatelja "? 

Pa mislim da se dosta forumasica izjasnilo kako ga dozivljava. Na brojnim topicima, ne samo na ovom...Ovo je ocito Perpetuum mobile...

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa to i kažem.

----------


## Ancica

> Ako zena pripada ovoj zadnjoj grupi onda mi je skroz razumljivo da se osjeca uvrijedeno. Al zivot je takav. Doneses odluku i nosi se s posljedicama da netko, pa mozda i mnogi, nece misliti da si donio ispravnu.
> 			
> 		
> 
> al bi barem na ovom forumu, RODITELJA trebale i takve osobe naći empatiju i razumijevanje. to što među jehovinim svjedocima neću biti obljubljena, to mi je jasno, al da među kakti obrazovanim i inteligentnim ženama nijedna neće shvatiti da izraz cut out vrijeđa, sve teže to mogu razumijeti.


Pa i nalaze. Medu nekima. Ne medu svima. Ja cu u svoje ime reci da se nadam da se od mene ne ocekuje, samo zato sto sam roditelj, da osjecam empatiju ili razumijevanje za svaki postupak ili odluku nekog drugog roditelja samo zato sto je roditelj i zato sto sam ja roditelj.

Empatiju za odluku za carski bez nekih posebnih zdravstvenih indikacija izrazilo je barem nekoliko zena na ovom forumu (koje jesu ili nisu imale carski). Neslaganje s istom neke druge (koje jesu ili nisu imale carski). 

Uvrijedenost u svezi izraza "izrezati" izrazilo je barem nekoliko zena na ovom forumu (koje jesu ili nisu imale carski). S primjerenoscu tog izraza slozile su se neke druge (koje jesu ili nisu imale carski).

Live with it.

The end.

----------


## Tanči

> Bila je jedna i tema tu na forumu o povezanosti CR s astmom/bronhitisima/disnim bolestima kod djece - bas zbog nedostatka tog istiskivanja vode iz pluca za vrijeme poroda. A to je samo jedna u nizu stvari koja se desava za vrijeme vaginalnog. 
> 
> Ovo mi je strašno interesantno, jer ja sam rodila carskim rezom i moje dijete ima bronhijalnu astmu (nitko u obitelji nije imao takvih problema). Možda bi bilo zgodno provesti anketu među mamama djece koja imaju bronhijalnu astmu i vidjeti kako su rodile.


Ja sam svoju kćer rodila na carski i ja sam astmaš,teški astmaš,moj brat isto,uz to sam i alergična na sve živo,od perja,preko hrane,do prašine,bižuterije,uboda kukaca,peludi,sunca....ma svegai svačega i moja kćer nema astmu i na ništa nije alergična,dokazano i provjereno.Što reći na ovo?

----------


## mamma Juanita

da jedna lasta ne čini proljeće?

----------


## Tanči

> da jedna lasta ne čini proljeće?


ili da način na koji je dijete rođeno nema veze sa pojavom astme?

Btw. ja sam rođena na carski i imam astmu,ali moj brat nije,on je rođen na vakum(jedva  :Sad:  ) dakle;nije rođen carskim rezom,već vaginalno i svejedno i on ima astmu.I on je jedna lasta? :? Znači imamo već dvije laste u mojoj obitelji.

----------


## mamma Juanita

nije lasta, to se samo tako kaže.
ali ako trebam biti doslovna, to sve ostaje na raznini anegdotalnog istraživanja, ili bolje rečeno, nije ti dovoljno velik statistički uzorak.

znanstvena istraživanja  daju ipak neku objektivniju statistiku od pojedinačnih primjera, kojih ćeš uvijek naći i da potkrijepe i da pobiju neku tezu.
u ovom konkretnom primjeru- nitko ni ne tvrdi (i očito je svima) da nemaju sva djeca rođena CR astmu, niti da nijedno vaginalno rođeno dijete nema.
ništa crno bijelo, ali prevaguje na jednu ili drugu stranu.

----------


## mikka

> Ja sam morala na indukciju zbog lošeg CTG-a i bez ijednog svog truda rodila vaginalno uz pomoć dripa. Poslije sam se osjećala kao da ne bih nikada rodila sama od sebe (jer sam između ostaloga i prenijela 9 dana) pa čak u jednom trenutku da sam nesposobna sama proizvesti trudove   No to su sve trenutne zanemarive stvari. Mene je najviše iznerviralo kada se otvorio nekakav topic o dripu i kada je netko spomenuo da je to svinjska sperma i kako poslije toga djeca imaju raznorazne psihofizičke poslijedice (ne da mi se sada to tražiti). Ok, nisam bila sretna što sam morala dobiti drip i što nisam uspjela roditi bez ikakvih medikamenata, ali to je tada bila spasonosna opcija za moje dijete, dakle jedan lijek pomoću kojeg sam ja na ovaj svijet donijela živo i zdravo dijete i kakve god posljedice i nuspojave imao on za mene nije bio svinjska sperma nego spasonosno rješenje. Kao i neki antibiotik koji spasi život ili ovaj carski rez. Sve ima nuspojave i nekakve negativnosti, ali u nekim situacijama treba biti zahvalan što takve stvari postoje jer su one tu da nam pomognu. To što netko ne vidi da takvim izjavama zaista vrijeđa žene koje su  rodile pomoću carskog reza je neki drugi problem.


ja sam pisala o dripu kao svinjskoj spremi jer sam cula ili citala da se tako proizvodi. ako te to uvrijedilo onda i ja moram biti uvrijedena jer su meni inducirali porod 14 dana nakon termina "jer se to tako radi". i nafilali su me i dripom, i umjetnim prostaglandinom i ne znam cim. i ja se zbog toga osjecam odvratno, ne znam kako je tebi. osjecam se odvratno i ponizeno, a jos da sam nakon muka isusovih zavrsila na carskom mislim da bi digla prokletu bolnicu u zrak.

dobro, kod mene je bio slucaj da je bilo sve u redu, i provela sam 5 dana u bolnici "pregovarajuci" da me puste da porod krene sam od sebe. i ispitivala sam bi li se vidlo na ctg-u da s bebom nesto ne valja, i govorila sam da ne volim carski, i svasta sam radila, i na kraju me slomilo i dala sam da me induciraju i to si ne mogu oprostiti. osjecam se dan danas kao da sam silovana.

aha, tako da je krivica za "svinjsku spremu" moja, ali ovo drugo, sta ono bjese.. aha, psihofizicke posljedice, to nisam ja pisala. iako me ne bi cudilo da imaju, s obzirom na duzinu mog oporavka nakon indukcije. ja nisam mogla *hodati* mjesec dana, a sjediti i duze. ne znam kakve je drip posljedice eventualno imao na mog klinca..  :Sad:

----------


## pino

> Ako zena pripada ovoj zadnjoj grupi onda mi je skroz razumljivo da se osjeca uvrijedeno. Al zivot je takav. Doneses odluku i nosi se s posljedicama da netko, pa mozda i mnogi, nece misliti da si donio ispravnu.
> 
> Ali ako si zena koja je s pravom, ili zato sto su te s...ali u bolnici, rodila na carski, onda te ovaj clanak stvarno ne bi trebao dirati u zivac zbog rijeci kojima se koristi vec mozes eventualno samo, ako si u grupi onih koji su na carskom zavrsili jer su te zaribali, biti bijesna na one koji su te zaribali.


Sad se moram pravdati, je li? Dokazivati da je moj carski bio medicinski opravdan? Ok, evo:

- isla sam na indukciju s 40+2 jer je beba bila procijenjena na preko 4kg i imala sam gestacijski dijabetes 
- prostaglandin nije smeksao cerviks (ostala otvorena bijednih pola cm)
- prokidanje vodenjaka nije ubrzalo stvari
- nakon 4 sata dripa sam dobila epiduralnu
- kod svake kontrakcije bebi su padali otkucaji srca
- carski je obavljen 24 sata nakon dolaska u bolnicu

Sad sam 38+6 i namjeravam imati VBAC. Nisam uopce otvorena. Moguce je da cu opet morati na carski ako dodjem do 41 tjedna jer ne namjeravam riskirati drip s jednim rezom, cak i ako je opasnost puknuca maternice samo oko 1% uz pazljivo pracenje. I ne mislim da su me zaribali na prvom porodu, niti sam bijesna na mog doktora. Da, nije islo onako kako sam htjela. Da li sam bila spremna riskirati dijete, znajuci statistike o teskim porodima velikih beba, upotrebi vakuuma i forcepsa kod istih itd? Nisam nimalo, i sve intervencije su dobile moje odobrenje. Za mene je statistika od 20% takvih intevencija kod velikih beba bila puno vise zastrasujuca nego povecani rizik kod carskog, koji je puno manji. (I btw, imam tako zdravo dijete da moram pokucati u drvo.)

Ne znam da li je to dovoljno da dokazem da moj carski nije bio iz kozmetickih razloga. I svejedno me dira taj tekst, i dira me u dusu. Zato jer asumira da zene idu na carski samo tak. Za veliku vecinu to nije istina. I mogu reci da ja isto nikad ne kazem da sam Ninu rodila nego da je rodjena, i taj moj otpor i nelagoda oko te izjave je velikim dijelom utjecan od strane ovog foruma i portala. Ne smatram se losom majkom zbog nacina poroda mog djeteta, dapace, mislim da sam odabrala najbolju opciju u mojoj situaciji. Ali se osjecam napadnuto svaki put kad se carski spominje, jer se ili spominje u kontekstu da je zena glupa jer pristaje na svakakve intervencije protiv vlastitog zdravog razuma i prirode, ili je zena hirovita ili umisljena pa si hoce zadrzati vaginalni tonus tinejdjerice, i uvijek iznova krece dokazivanje kako je u vecini slucajeva razlog bio nesto trece. Isto kao sto kod potpomognute uvijek iznova krece dokazivanje da primarni uzrok neplodnosti nije promiskuitetno ponasanje ili abortus nego da su seksualno prenosive bolesti mali postotak svih dijagnoza. 

Takodjer, iako meni carski nije prvi izbor, zagovaram pravo drugih zena da im to bude prvi izbor pa cak i ako je iz straha ili bez neke medicinske indikacije. Da li cu ih pokusati informirati o rizicima - da. Ali ne na taj nacin da im se namece neka krivnja ili predbacuje zbog strahova ili da ih se naziva psihickim bolesnicima. Zagovaram pravo svake zene da donese SVOJU odluku temeljenu na cinjenicama i informaciji i vlastitim zeljama. 

Sto se tice tog izraza - "cut out" - i da li zene imaju pravo osjecati se napadnute tim izrazom - pogledajte na potpomognutoj oplodnji kolike se rasprave vode oko izraza "umjetna oplodnja" umjesto "medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja". Ono cime se vecina ne osjeca napadnutom nista ne kaze o manjini koja se mora nonstop braniti, objasnjavati i koja uslijed toga postaje hipersenzibilna. Dobronamjerni ljudi ce reci potpomognuta, cisto iz postovanja. Bilo bi dobro kad bi se isto primijenilo i na carski rez.

----------


## sorciere

> ali kad se nešto ne želi vidjeti, onda se to ni ne može vidjeti.


ovo potpisujem   :Grin:  ...

pa zašto onda VI koje odlučujete o portalu - ne želite vidjeti?

----------


## sorciere

pino   :Kiss:  

 :Naklon:

----------


## single

> pino


potpisujem

----------


## mikka

> Zato jer asumira da zene idu na carski samo tak.


ja bi prije rekla da asumira da doktori salju zene na carski sam tak.

a bas konkretno za tvoj slucaj--zasto te nisu odmah poslali na carski? zakaj su uopce isli probati s indukcijom?

s druge strane, citala sam vise prica kako su zene s gestacijskim dijabetesom rodile (u kuci za porode sa babicama, ne u bolnici) prirodno, bez indukcije, bez posljedica.

btw, moja beba je imala 4200, da ne mislis da ne znam sta je velika beba.

----------


## čokolada

Koliko energije!  :/ 
Nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet reći da nisam rodila M. (CR), niti bi me ikakav tekst s bilo kojim drugačijim izrazom mogao dirnuti. Kao što me ne dira ako netko kaže da nisam "prava" A. mama, nego sam je "samo" posvojila, a zakon mi onda odobrio korištenje naslova "mama".

----------


## pino

Mikka, evo smeta me sto netko asumira da mene doktor moze poslati samo tak na carski bez da se mene ista pita. Doktor moze nesto predloziti, a ja mogu ne prihvatiti. Mogu promijeniti doktora, mogu se svadjati, mogu argumentirano diskutirati, ali svakako necu dozvolit, ako ikako mogu, da me se tretira kao neinformiranu i naivnu. Hitri prstici ce letit na google. A i to da ce te samo tak doktori poslat na carski, s tim se isto ne mogu sloziti, moje je iskustvo potpuno drugacije. Npr. moj doktor zagovara VBAC i nece me slat na ponovni carski samo zato sto je prvi to bio, a stara je garda s preko 30 godina iskustva i pekao je zanat u najgore doba. Jedan primjer nista ne znaci, znam, ali stvarno u krugu zena u kojem se krecem nisam jos cula da ce neki doktor nekog slati na carski bez razloga. Ako nista drugo, to je prevara za osiguranje jer je carski nekih 3 puta skuplji nego vaginalni porod. 

Zasto nisam isla direktno na carski? Pa htjela sam vaginalni. Po konstrukciji imam siroke bokove. Indukcija radi u 70% slucajeva (a ja upala u 30% gdje nije radila, ali to nismo mogli znati prije nego sto smo probali). Nije bilo razloga da ne probam vaginalni, postojali su samo razlozi da ne cekam dulje da beba ne naraste jos vise i rizik se ne poveca. 

Ja nisam rekla da se velike bebe ne mogu normalno poroditi sa super porodom. Rekla sam da su statistike takve da u nekih 20% slucajeva ti porodi budu jako traumaticni za bebu (i za zenu). Meni je to ogroman postotak koji ne mogu zanemariti. Sto ne znaci da ima 80% velikih beba koje se rode super i bez problema, znaci jest da je sansa na tvojoj strani da ce sve bit u redu. Ali jedna od 5 takvih beba ce se patit. Kao sto sam rekla, meni je to previse veliki broj da bih riskirala sa svojim djetetom. (Btw, ove postotke kvotiram po sjecanju a ipak je to bilo prije skoro 2 godine, pardon ako sam u krivu, mislim da je okvirno postotak tu negdje.)

----------


## Saradadevii

> Jedan primjer nista ne znaci, znam, ali stvarno u krugu zena u kojem se krecem nisam jos cula da ce neki doktor nekog slati na carski bez razloga


Ti stvarno vjerujes da gotovo trecina zena u zemlji u kojoj zivis, ne moze roditi dijete bez carskog reza??

Uvijek postoji neki razlog za carski, pitanje je da li je razlog uistinu opravdan.
Netko je rekao: "Caesarian is extremely doctor friendly. 20 minutes and I will be home for dinner."
A i zaradi se (tamo kod tebe), kao sto si rekla, tri puta vise nego nakon 5-10-20 satnog vaginalnog poroda.

O bezuvjetnim indikacijama za carski na
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2241

O dvojbenim indikacijama za carski na
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2263

----------


## mikka

ma ne, nisam ja rekla da ce doktor zenu poslati na carski sam tak (mislim mozda sam napisala, ali nisam mislila tako doslovno), nego da oni svojim upletanjem i nepotrebnim intervencijama dovedu do toga da zena zavrsi na carskom. ne znam, ako je na Farmi postotak carskog reza 1,6%, a u prosjecnoj americkoj bolnici 20%, meni to ipak nesto govori. 

ovo za cijenu carskog me potaknulo da razmislim nije li to razlog da zenama uvaljuju drip sakom i kapom? zbog osiguranja? jer mi je cudno da ga koriste u tolikom postotku, ipak to vjerojatno nesto kosta, ili? mislim, sigurno je jeftinije za zdravstvo da zena rodi bez sve sile medikamenata, i nije mi jasno zasto ih toliko koriste pri porodu.

otkud ti ovaj podatak da indukcija radi u 70% slucajeva? taj dio me osobito zanima. zbog osobnog iskustva sam veliki protivnik indukcije, a stekla sam dojam da je omjer puno nepovoljniji, zato pitam.

aha, samo jos nesto, cure koje zagovarate da je prirodan porod horor i mucenje, samo skicnite na ovaj topik, procitajte pricu

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=59168

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako zena pripada ovoj zadnjoj grupi onda mi je skroz razumljivo da se osjeca uvrijedeno. Al zivot je takav. Doneses odluku i nosi se s posljedicama da netko, pa mozda i mnogi, nece misliti da si donio ispravnu.
> 
> Ali ako si zena koja je s pravom, ili zato sto su te s...ali u bolnici, rodila na carski, onda te ovaj clanak stvarno ne bi trebao dirati u zivac zbog rijeci kojima se koristi vec mozes eventualno samo, ako si u grupi onih koji su na carskom zavrsili jer su te zaribali, biti bijesna na one koji su te zaribali.
> 
> 
> Sad se moram pravdati, je li? Dokazivati da je moj carski bio medicinski opravdan? Ok, evo:
> ...


Neznam zasto si imala potrebu meni se pravdati za tvoj carski. Tko sam ti ja? Sigurno nisam netko tko je trazio da mu se pravdas, niti bi trebala biti netko kome bi trebala imati potrebu pravdati se.

Opis tvog prvog poroda skoro da je isti, po stadijima, kao moj (osim sto je moj poceo cetiri dana ranije uvjetovan preeklampsijom). Jedino sto ja nemam potrebu nikom se pravdati (opis kao opis je vec na forumu u svrhu iznosenja iskustava i sirenja informacija) niti mislim da to itko ocekuje od mene.

I opis tvojeg nadolazeceg poroda je isti kao moj (s tim da sam ja bila voljna, pod odredenim uslovima, ici na drip, al se potrefilo da na kraju nije trebalo).

Ja ti zelim da prode sve onako kako treba.

A da *neke* zene idu na carski sam tak ili skoro pa sam tak - idu. To je cinjenica. Neznam zasto to tebe vrijeda jer ti nisi jedna od njih.

----------


## pino

> Ti stvarno vjerujes da gotovo trecina zena u zemlji u kojoj zivis, ne moze roditi dijete bez carskog reza??
> 
> Uvijek postoji neki razlog za carski, pitanje je da li je razlog uistinu opravdan.
> Netko je rekao: "Caesarian is extremely doctor friendly. 20 minutes and I will be home for dinner."
> A i zaradi se (tamo kod tebe), kao sto si rekla, tri puta vise nego nakon 5-10-20 satnog vaginalnog poroda.


Sve to stoji (s tim da cijena carskog ne ide skroz doktoru u dzep, nego anesteziologu, cijeloj ekipi koja mora biti u operacijskoj sali, i bolnici zbog duzeg bolnickog ostanka i koristenja operacijske sale - kolika je zapravo naknada veca doktoru nisam sigurna, ako je uopce). I jos bih dodala da je jedan veliki motivator carskog reza americki sudski sistem jer ako nesto podje lose u porodu, odstete su OGROMNE (u milijunima i desecima milijuna dolara), jer to dijete treba uzdrzavati i eventualno lijeciti cijelog zivota ako ima trajne posljedice. (Polica osiguranja koje opstetricari uzimaju protiv sudskih tuzbi je godisnje preko 100,000$, i to ako nemaju losu povijest.) Nisam sretna s medikaliziranim porodom kakav sam ja npr. imala. Vjerojatno je cesce nego sto je potrebno. Ne bih se slozila da doktori rade carski samo radi vlastite komocije, doduse. 

Ali, tko ce to odluciti, carski ili vaginalni, kad je razlog dvojben? Tko ce na sebe preuzeti odgovornost za slucajeve u kojima nesto krene strasno krivo, a kad se moze reci, da ste isli na carski to se ne bi desilo? U mom slucaju, da li je trebalo cekati da porod krene sam? Mozda se moglo, ali kad sam odvagnula rizike, "ne" je prevagnulo. Da li je indukcija bila kriva za carski rez? Vrlo vjerojatno, kao i kod puno drugih zena u slicnoj situaciji. Ali postojala je i opravdana sansa da bude drugacije (preko 50%). Ali postojao je i opravdani strah da nesto bude strasno, ali strasno krivo s mojom bebicom da smo cekali duze, i taj strah je ono sto mi nikad ne bi dopustilo da cekam. Taj strah je moj, ta beba je moja, i ta odgovornost je moja, i ta odluka je moja, nakon puno citanja i istrazivanja o svemu. Ta beba je predragocjena da bih se mogla kockati. 

*Da rezimiram: ja bih radije da ja prosudim da li sam voljna prihvatiti rizike vaginalnog ili carskog poroda u slucaju da imam neku indikaciju za carski rez. Ne bih ni da me se tjera na vaginalni ni da me se tjera na carski pod svaku cijenu.*

----------


## mikka

pino, rezime ti stoji, naravno.

i ja bi svakako sama prosudila, na temelju konkretnih cinjenica.

ja se recimo osjecam na neki nacin "natjerana" na indukciju. radi svih silnih iscudavanja mojoj zatvorenosti (od 37. tjedna, a rodila sam sa puna 42), mojem ne imanju trudova, nemogucnosti provjere plodne vode...

svi su u bolnici znali koliko silno zelim da porod krene spontano, i usprkos tome sto je sve bilo ok na svim pretragama, i dalje su me plasili "prenosenjem". kako npr. da ja njima ubuduce vjerujem da mi daju konkretne, mjerodavne informacije? da ne mislim da me samo hoce skinuti s one stvari?

a kako bi se tek osjecala da sam, uza sve to, zavrsila na mrskom mi carskom? (disklejmer  :Wink:  --nemam nista protiv carskog kao nacina poroda, ja sam opcenito izraziti, pa u nedostatku prikladnije rijeci cu reci--mrzitelj operacija, pogotovo na intimnim dijelovima tijela i zivota).

----------


## bfamily

> i da, btw, što vas toliko zgraža izraz "carice"?! jel je omalovažavajuća ?  :? pa to su sve banalne riječi bez ikakvog značenja?!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Meni je to bas lijepi naziv, pohvalan


I meni. A i ja sam carica.   :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

> al da među kakti obrazovanim i inteligentnim ženama nijedna neće shvatiti da izraz cut out vrijeđa, sve teže to mogu razumijeti. 
> 
> cut out - na taj način je mom ocu odstranjen tumor. cut out je i naziv mog poroda. možda se i kod mog djeteta, tehnički može govoriti o nakupini stanica, o tumoru. izreži i izvadi ga van.


Jedan veliki potpis. I samo da kažem da je i mene jako pogodio ovaj izraz, jednostavno nije primjeren rođenju djeteta.   :Nope:

----------


## Anci

> Koliko energije!  :/ 
> Nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet reći da nisam rodila M. (CR), niti bi me ikakav tekst s bilo kojim drugačijim izrazom mogao dirnuti.


A ja ću se složiti s Čokoladom.
Imala sam dva carska i mene onaj tekst uopće ne vrijeđa. Nikad nisam o svom načinu poroda razmišljala negativno ili s nekom tugom. 
Tako je moralo biti.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ali kad se nešto ne želi vidjeti, onda se to ni ne može vidjeti.
> 
> 
> ovo potpisujem   ...
> 
> pa zašto onda VI koje odlučujete o portalu - ne želite vidjeti?


nevjerojatno  :Rolling Eyes:  !
igre riječima mogu biti jako zabavne vidim...

pa vidimo da se dio vas osjeća pogođen.
ali, shvati, *dio* vas.
isto tako, jedan dobar dio se _ne osjeća pogođen i smatra korisnim taj tekst._

što se mene tiče, end of story.
prežvakali smo argumente uzduž i poprijeko, svatko to vidi na svoj način i ne da mi se više gubiti vrijeme na uvijek istu raspravu oko istog teksta.

----------


## sorciere

pa kaj trebamo svi bit pogođeni - da bi netko reagirao?    :Nope:  

zamisli da u razredu od npr. 30 djece - njih troje stalno bude izloženo neprimjerenim riječima (da ne pišem zlostavljanju)... a učiteljica kaže - ma nema veze, to je ionako samo DIO razreda... 

ostatak razreda se ionako ne osjeća pogođenima...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> zamisli da u razredu od npr. 30 djece - njih troje stalno bude izloženo neprimjerenim riječima (da ne pišem zlostavljanju)... a učiteljica kaže - ma nema veze, to je ionako samo DIO razreda...


ajme analogije...ti navodiš kao primjer hipotetsku situaciju u kojoj nema sumnje da netko nekog vrijeđa.
a ja ti ponavljam, po ne znam više koji put, *uredništvo ne smatra da tekst vrijeđa žene koje su rodile na CR*.

zaključavam (napokon) ovaj topic jer nikako da se s rasprave o Wagnerovom tekstu vrati na početni kolosijek.

----------

